# Previsões segundo os Modelos - Fevereiro 2006



## Dan (1 Fev 2006 às 11:58)

Eu já só peço chuva e mesmo isso está difícil, pelo menos para esta região.


----------



## Seringador (1 Fev 2006 às 12:58)

Amanhã toma lugar para todos os  " Weathernuts 2 daquelas paragens um prognóstico para o resto do Inverno e é tomado a sério por eles;

É bom acompanhar tb as previsões populares e que são de uma fiabilidade consideravel e uma forma diferente para variar, visto que o padrão do Inverno poder influenciar o UK, também haverá maior propabilidade de nos afectar  

aqui vai  http://www.groundhog.org
http://www.theweatheroutlook.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=43958


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 11:29)

Pessoal acho que este noite vamos ter festa
Uma superficie frontal aproxima-se vinda de oeste e vamos ter chuva a partir do fim da tarde e principio da noite e que vai progredir do litoral para o interior.As trovoadas estão tambem na ementa bem como a neve na serra da estrela
vejam a imagem de satelite:






E os modelos previstos


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2006 às 12:47)

Mas infelizmente não para o Nordeste Transmontano que tanta falta faz...


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2006 às 14:29)

Ainda tenho esperança que caia alguma coisa por aqui.


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 16:35)

sim pra voces parece que a coisa não está nada boa e não me parece que esta superficie frontal traga alguma precipitação para a região Transmontana   
Ainda pra mais penso que essa é actualmente a região do pais  mais castigada pela seca


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (2 Fev 2006 às 16:37)

Ola a todos!

Boa tarde!

Aqui na zona de Almada ja começou a chover, agora que sao 16:34.. mas ainda fraca...vamos ver se as proximas horas trazem as trovoadas  
faz mta falta esta aguinha...pena n ser de neve outra vez


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 16:41)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> Ola a todos!
> 
> Boa tarde!
> 
> ...


Querias neve outra vez? Tira uma senha de vez e aguarda na fila mais 50 anos
    
Agora a serio se a chuva já está a chegar Almada então já não deve faltar muito pra chegar aqui ao Pinhal Novo


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2006 às 18:05)

Se isto se concretizasse não tinha que esperar tanto   

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2401.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn2404.png

Mas não vai...


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 19:10)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Se isto se concretizasse não tinha que esperar tanto
> 
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png
> ...



Se isso se realiza-se... mas já sabes que não vai   
De qualquer maneira, Seringador queria-te perguntar uma coisa:existe uma tendencia dos modelos para preverem entradas frios, ainda anteontem apontavam para dia 13 De Fevereiro e depois retiraram e agora apontam para 17 Fevereiro.
O que pensas que isto poderá querer dizer?


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Fev 2006 às 00:21)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Se isto se concretizasse não tinha que esperar tanto
> 
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3844.png
> ...




Hummm, é uma resposta cientifica ou simplesmente péssimista!?


----------



## Seringador (3 Fev 2006 às 13:07)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Se isso se realiza-se... mas já sabes que não vai
> De qualquer maneira, Seringador queria-te perguntar uma coisa:existe uma tendencia dos modelos para preverem entradas frios, ainda anteontem apontavam para dia 13 De Fevereiro e depois retiraram e agora apontam para 17 Fevereiro.
> O que pensas que isto poderá querer dizer?



Boas,

Uma explicação mais científica!  

Eu penso que o ponto chave será lá pelo dia 12/13 em que o padrão será alterado o PNA está positivo, OAN negativa e OA Negativa tb o que vai levar a uma alteração no hemisfério norte, pq neste momento o inverno nos USA está ameno, contudo isso está a alterar-se, visto que o frio que só tem afectado o Alaska vais progredir mais para Este e Sudeste, fazendo com que o jetstream tenha um trajecto mais a sul! e perguntas o que é que isso tem haver connosco?  
De facto isso vai fazer com que exista um aumento da pressão mais a Norte (gronelândia e com possivel ligação à Escadinávia), esta situação poderá forçar a circulação das depressões mais a Sul que poderão afectar o W e SW da Europa com chuvas e depressões cavadas e com um fluxo posterior de ar frio de N ou NE, mas penso que para as terras altas existe muito potencial para ocorrerem episódios severos de neve, a ver vamos a partir do dia 15/16... espero que sim  

Agora a exlicação Popular: vai vir frio após a lua cheia de 15 e pq o castor andou pela sombra o que significa mais 6 semans de frio para vir e depois uma primavera antecipada!


----------



## Seringador (3 Fev 2006 às 13:10)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Hummm, é uma resposta cientifica ou simplesmente péssimista!?



Péssimista até dia 15, depois pode mudar..


----------



## Seringador (3 Fev 2006 às 13:14)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Ainda tenho esperança que caia alguma coisa por aqui.



Não caiu garnde coisa pois não DAN?


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2006 às 14:15)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não caiu garnde coisa pois não DAN?



Não caiu nada   

Acho que é para não derreter o montinho de neve que ainda está acumulado junto ao quartel de bombeiros   

Algumas ruas estão molhadas mas é da geada que já derreteu neste autêntico dia de Primavera.


----------



## Antonio (3 Fev 2006 às 20:34)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> De facto isso vai fazer com que exista um aumento da pressão mais a Norte (gronelândia e com possivel ligação à Escadinávia)



Pois o problema tem sido que a Alta pressão na Gronelândia tem sido muito fugaz e a ligação à Escandinávia nunca ocorreu este Iverno. Aliás se houvesse ligação da Alta pressão da Gronelândia com a Islândia já seria suficiente para termos chuva por aqui...


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (3 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Este Inverno esta a ser seco em algumas regioes do pais.A zona que tem beneficiado mais, talvez seja o algarve.Ontem aqui em Almada choveu durante umas horas... e chegou a chover mesmo torrencialmente durante uns 5 minutos.Vamos ver para quando mais chuvinha!


----------



## Seringador (4 Fev 2006 às 09:00)

Boas todos!

Mudanças aproximam-se vejam como está a Lua!   
Que bela ela está para o e     .
isto mais a partir da 2ª metade de Fev.


----------



## LUPER (4 Fev 2006 às 09:11)

Pessoalmente parace que os modelos estão novamente desorientados, não consegue ter um padrão de desenvolvimento, pessoalmente não confio a mais de 4 dias nesta altura.

Seringador, achas que segundo a Lua podemos ter festa para a 2º quinzena? É que pessoalmente penso dos dados que tenho recolhido que podemos ter um novo episódio como o do fds passado, durante este mês de Fevereiro.

Já agora só um aparter, alguem aqui segue o Topic do Meteored sobre a corrente do golfo? Se sim, diga-me que o entenderam sobre a ultima exposição do forero Ganimedes, pessoalmente, penso que se passa alguma coisa muito importante. Gostava de saber as vossas opniões


----------



## Seringador (4 Fev 2006 às 10:02)

Bem é uma exposição interessante e se de facto as correntes salinicas estão a ficar confinadas e, fazendo com que as mais doces sejam mais frias, por isso existe um enorme gradiente térmico em tão pequena escala!
http://foro.meteored.com/index.php/topic,37909.1650.html
poderá ser uma situação ciclica ou ocasional, mas não é nada bom, contudo tenho notado que estes 2/3 últimos anos que existe uma anomalia positiva nessa área observada.
a teoria de enfraquecimento da corrente do golfo é baseada num aumento da água doce com o degelo do gelo no ártico mas, se isto se se verificar já um mau sinal, uma mudança no comnportamento da corrente logo no início


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 13:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> Uma explicação mais científica!
> 
> ...


Obrigado pela explicação Seringador

Daquilo que eu percebi é que esse aumento de pressão na gronelandia obriga a que o jetstream tenha um trajecto mais a sul . logo seremos mais afectados pelas superficies frontais e depressões que serão obrigadas a circular mais a sul, penso que genéricacamente é isto, não é?

Já agora como é que andamos de modelos?
Parece-me que á novidades em relação á corrente do golfo?


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2006 às 14:23)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Pessoalmente parace que os modelos estão novamente desorientados, não consegue ter um padrão de desenvolvimento, pessoalmente não confio a mais de 4 dias nesta altura.
> 
> Seringador, achas que segundo a Lua podemos ter festa para a 2º quinzena? É que pessoalmente penso dos dados que tenho recolhido que podemos ter um novo episódio como o do fds passado, durante este mês de Fevereiro.
> 
> Já agora só um aparter, alguem aqui segue o Topic do Meteored sobre a corrente do golfo? Se sim, diga-me que o entenderam sobre a ultima exposição do forero Ganimedes, pessoalmente, penso que se passa alguma coisa muito importante. Gostava de saber as vossas opniões



Vamos ver o que nos reserva a época de furacões de 2006 se se revelar tão rica em número e potência como foi a de 2005 acho que podemos afirmar que estamos perante uma mudança de facto. O primeiro indicador de estacamento/abrandamento da corrento do Golfo, antes de uma descida acusada das temperaturas na Europa do Norte, será certamente traduzido no aumento do nº de furacões no Atlantico. As águas do Golfo do México ao não poderem libertar a energia acumulada deslocando-se para latitudes superiores terá de a libertar para a atmosfera e é uma situação excelente para o desenvolvimento e intensificação dos furacões.


----------



## LUPER (4 Fev 2006 às 14:30)

Ora nem mais Minho, o festival de furacões do ano 2005 já foi quanto a mim a primeira prova palpavel da mudança da corrente do golfo. A época de 2006 irá quanto a mim começar muito mais cedo e será brutal, espero efectivamente estar enganado, pq nós estamos precisamente numa das possiveis rotas. Agora penso efectivamente que deviam ser tomadas medidas urgentes para a zona da Madeira e Canárias, pq poderão ser fustigadas tal como foram esta ano.

O Sahara será a meu ver o principal beneficiado, pq verá muitos furacões entrarem deserto adentro, levando com isso a uma mudança brutal no clima.

Resumindo, admito que todo o clima Europeu e Norte Africano possa sofrer uma alteração nos próximos anos muito acentuada.Acredito que assistiremos, ao fim e ao cabo a uma diminuição de latitude do clima actual, com todos os inconvenientes que isso possa trazer a toda esta parte do Mundo.






Será que caminhamos para isto?


----------



## dj_alex (4 Fev 2006 às 15:15)

alguem conhece estudos efectivos (isto é...papers publicados em revistas ciêntificas) sobre o clima futuro devido à alteração da corrente do golfo?? Se houver alguem me podia enviar ou mandar um PM sobre esse assunto??

Então mas as águas da corrente do golfo não estão a ficar mais frias??? Se estão mais frias os furações tendem a enfraquecer...

Minho poderias explicar a frase " As águas do Golfo do México ao não poderem libertar a energia acumulada deslocando-se para latitudes superiores terá de a libertar para a atmosfera e é uma situação excelente para o desenvolvimento e intensificação dos furacões."

O que se vai deslocar para Norte?? as águas do golfo do México??


----------



## joaocpais (4 Fev 2006 às 15:23)

Deve ser por tudo isto que tivemos há 2 meses um furacão(VINCE) as portas de Portugal ,situação inédita para as nossas latitudes


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2006 às 15:29)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> alguem conhece estudos efectivos (isto é...papers publicados em revistas ciêntificas) sobre o clima futuro devido à alteração da corrente do golfo?? Se houver alguem me podia enviar ou mandar um PM sobre esse assunto??
> 
> Então mas as águas da corrente do golfo não estão a ficar mais frias??? Se estão mais frias os furações tendem a enfraquecer...
> 
> ...



As águas do Golfo do Méximo não estão a ficar mais frias! A corrente que transporta essas águas do Golfo do México para o NW do Atlântico Norte e que é chamada corrente do Golfo é que está a enfranquecer e como tal os locais onde "termina" essa corrente têm as temperaturas mais baixas. 
O que eu quis dizer com  ... " As águas do Golfo do México ao não poderem libertar a energia acumulada deslocando-se para latitudes superiores terá de a libertar para a atmosfera e é uma situação excelente para o desenvolvimento e intensificação dos furacões." ... é que se a corrente do Goldo abrandar, então o velocidade de escoamento das águas quentes no Golfo do México também abranda o que provoca uma acumulação maior ou superior ao normal de águas quentes nesse Golfo. E como se sabe, quanto mais quentes as águas melhor para o desenvolvimento de furacões. Uma analogia: imagina que  o Golfo do México é uma panela de água a ferver e que estás continuamente a verter essas panela para uma pia, à medida que vertes para a pia a eveporação vai diminuindo por efeito de arrefecimento. Agora se começas a diminuir a quantidade de água que vertes a água que está na panela vai libertar maior quantidade de vapor numa área menor (pois o calor não é libertado durante o caminho panela - pia)...

Isto que eu escrevo são apenas conclusões que chego recolhendo informações que recolho dos forums, mapas SST, etc. Não se baseiam em informações científicas de nenhum organismos. É mesmo uma opinião a título pessoal...


----------



## dj_alex (4 Fev 2006 às 17:19)

Minho disse:
			
		

> As águas do Golfo do Méximo não estão a ficar mais frias! A corrente que transporta essas águas do Golfo do México para o NW do Atlântico Norte e que é chamada corrente do Golfo é que está a enfranquecer e como tal os locais onde "termina" essa corrente têm as temperaturas mais baixas.
> O que eu quis dizer com  ... " As águas do Golfo do México ao não poderem libertar a energia acumulada deslocando-se para latitudes superiores terá de a libertar para a atmosfera e é uma situação excelente para o desenvolvimento e intensificação dos furacões." ... é que se a corrente do Goldo abrandar, então o velocidade de escoamento das águas quentes no Golfo do México também abranda o que provoca uma acumulação maior ou superior ao normal de águas quentes nesse Golfo. E como se sabe, quanto mais quentes as águas melhor para o desenvolvimento de furacões. Uma analogia: imagina que  o Golfo do México é uma panela de água a ferver e que estás continuamente a verter essas panela para uma pia, à medida que vertes para a pia a eveporação vai diminuindo por efeito de arrefecimento. Agora se começas a diminuir a quantidade de água que vertes a água que está na panela vai libertar maior quantidade de vapor numa área menor (pois o calor não é libertado durante o caminho panela - pia)...
> 
> Isto que eu escrevo são apenas conclusões que chego recolhendo informações que recolho dos forums, mapas SST, etc. Não se baseiam em informações científicas de nenhum organismos. É mesmo uma opinião a título pessoal...



Eu percebo isso tudo Minho...mas se nao estas a por água mais quente no Oceano Atlantico (que a corrente do golfo transporta depois para perto dos açores), vais ficar com água mais fria no atlantico norte, e por consequencia os furações enfrequecem bastante no atlantico (que na hipotese de chegarem a Portugal já chegam bastante enfraquecidos). Claro que isto é tudo muito bonito na teoria mas na pratica é muito complicado de prever...

Eu acho que nisto de prever o clima futuro tem muito que se lhe diga e há variaveis a mais a considerar!! Principalmente variaveis antropogénicas bastante grandes!!

Mas acredito que exista um aumento de tempestades tropicais e não tanto de ciclones ...mas o futuro dirá  

Mas acho que deviamos dar continuidade ao topic http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=109

Porque acho que seria bastante interessante trocar os pontos de vista e opiniões de cada um


----------



## Zoelae (4 Fev 2006 às 18:43)

Eu não percebo mto disto, mas acho k se o problema da corrente do Golfo não é na sua origem, penso que ela não vai abrandar, apenas alterará a sua trajectória.


----------



## LUPER (4 Fev 2006 às 18:48)

Zolae tens toda a razão. A corrente não acaba, "simplesmente" toma um rumo diferente, com todas as consequências que isso possa trazer. 

Para mim o problema é que o rumo de um monstro desses é algo de fenomenal, por acaso alguem tem ideia da quantidade de energia que a corrente transporta para o topo do hemisferio norte?

É uma quantidade brutal, tenho pena é de não existir alguem que nos possa elucidar sobre o que realmente se passa. Uma coisa é certo, mesmo que esse alguem existisse, apenas nos podemos limitar a observar, e tentarmos minimizar as consequencias o máximo possivel. Afinal "um homem prevenido, vale por dois".

Outra coisa, os modelos tão a ficar porreiros para a altura que o seringador falou, 15 a 20 de Fevereiro, e que tal o Almoço ser nessa altura?


----------



## Zoelae (4 Fev 2006 às 18:53)

Acho k isto está a ser discutido no tópico errado, se mais tarde quisermos consultar, já não sabemos onde está,  peço ao administrador k mude se possível para a parte da climatologia


----------



## Seringador (6 Fev 2006 às 10:21)

Pois é resumindo a Época de Furacões vai ser na mesm activa pq isto na minha opinião não passa de um ciclo, se formos aos registos , na década de 30 e 40 vários sistemas tropicais atingiram a Europa Ocidental nomeadamente Portugal e Espanha! 
Tudo isto depende de inumeras teleconexões, as quais se forem investigadas a fundo poderão ajudar a comprteender o comportamento da atmosfera, mas isso é outra conversa!  

Quanto aos modelos poderemos dizer que iremos assistri a uma alteração ndo padrão no Atlântico!


----------



## Seringador (7 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

Bem este fim de semana vais ser o ponto chave para se concretizarem as alterações a partir de 15/16, senão se alterarem (não acredito) iremos ter um Fevereiro mais secos que há memória desde 1931/1947  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_12z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## joaocpais (7 Fev 2006 às 20:03)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem este fim de semana vais ser o ponto chave para se concretizarem as alterações a partir de 15/16, senão se alterarem (não acredito) iremos ter um Fevereiro mais secos que há memória desde 1931/1947
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_12z/hgtcomp.html


Sinceramente o que me parecem é que este mes de Fevereiro é para esquecer    
Curiosamente o Relatorio da seca do IM dizia que para este periodo que segundo as previsões do centro de previsões a medio e longo prazo iria ser um periodo com precipitação acima do normal   
Como se enganaram


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2006 às 20:31)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente o que me parecem é que este mes de Fevereiro é para esquecer
> Curiosamente o Relatorio da seca do IM dizia que para este periodo que segundo as previsões do centro de previsões a medio e longo prazo iria ser um periodo com precipitação acima do normal
> Como se enganaram



Isto vai muito mal   mas o mês ainda nem a meio chegou. Temos que esperar mais uns dias.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

Eu tbm espero ke o tempo de uma volta a partir no meio do mes pq se não vamos muita mal mesmo  bem mas pelo menos no fim desta semana da para matar um pouco de saudades da chuva!(coisa rara nos dias que correm)


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 10:48)

O meu filho até me perguntou ontem " pai agora ando sempre de sapatilhas, não chove agora? "

Mas vai mudar as coisas estão a ficar ao meu gosto e após lua cheia a coisa pode mudar e no quarto minguante uma molha apanhar!  
ECM mostra uma subida da pressão na Escandinávia a partir de 2ª!


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 14:21)

O ECM está na onda desde que sofreu o upgrade a 1 Fev. continua mais à frente dos GFS, pq consegue apanhar melhor um padrão e depois os gfs acompanham-no.

O Jet parece mais a sul assim como o storm track será...    

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2006 às 14:24)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O ECM está na onda desde que sofreu o upgrade a 1 Fev. continua mais à frente dos GFS, pq consegue apanhar melhor um padrão e depois os gfs acompanham-no.
> 
> O Jet parece mais a sul assim como o storm track será...
> 
> http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html



Assim gosto mais...


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 16:11)

está impressionante esta depressão, as coisas podem mesmo mudar, dependendo da rota desta depressão  
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn961.png
http://217.160.75.104/pics/Rtavn1021.png


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2006 às 17:32)

Infelizmente essa linda depressão não me parece que vá afectar substancialmente o tempo por cá, no máximo passa uma frente em fase de dissipação devido ao anticiclone mas talvez possa haver uma mudança nos dias 15 e especialmente 16 mas ainda é cedo penso eu...infelizmente a chuva amanha  na sexta e possivelmente sábado é mais concentrada no litoral das regiões do sul ainda não é desta que é generalizada


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 18:11)

Não me parece que vá entrar em dissipação, poderá ser que que venha mais para sul... ajudado pelo Ant. no fluxo para SW... quem manda é o AA que se for mais para sul poderá permitir o deslocamento da depressão e depois abrir caminho para que na gronrlândia a pressão aumente  

METEO
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006020812&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=138hr

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006020812&field=Rainfall&hour=144hr

DWD

http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200602081200_144.gif

http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200602081200_168.gif


----------



## Seringador (8 Fev 2006 às 18:26)

Os ensembles já sairam e mostram mais precipitação e mais cedo para o Norte  
espero que se concretize!

http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2006 às 18:01)

Meuszzz amigogess está a ficar excelente espero que não alterem muito após a Lua cheia.....      
http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200602091200_120.gif
http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200602091200_144.gif
http://www.wetter.com/home/img/sat/gme_cl_EU/m/xl/200602091200_168.gif


----------



## Fil (9 Fev 2006 às 18:43)

Pois é, as previsões a longo prazo (7 dias +/-) são quase imelhoráveis, dão-nos frio e precipitação


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (9 Fev 2006 às 22:05)

ola!
Sera que podemos ficar mesmo optimistas?  era optimo q voltasse a chover torrencialmente neste pais!!  vamos ver se o mes em q estamos nos deixa a todos radiantes!


----------



## Zoelae (9 Fev 2006 às 22:38)

Bem...esta última actualização dos modelos está excelente para ter muita chuva e neve durante longos dias.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2006 às 01:01)

Convém acrescentar, neve a cotas baixas outra vez.  . Ainda falta muito mas para mim é uma questão de dias, e de saber se nos metem mais uns -2 a -3º a 850hpa. E teríamos o episodo repetido novamente  . Não era nada agradavel para os defensores do famoso aquecimento.  

Uma coisa é certa, será, a existir, mais duradouro, o que a meu ver permite um maior enfriamento das capas baixas, e com isso vermos mais uma vez neve em sítios pouco usuais.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (10 Fev 2006 às 01:06)

desculpa... mas como ves q vamos ter chuva e neve durante muitos dias nessa carta?nao temos nenhuma depressao cavada ...sera por muitos dias?? nao percebo muito disto...gostava q me explicasses como podes interpretar isso naquele site.
falo no dia 18 em diante..  
um abraço


----------



## LUPER (10 Fev 2006 às 01:26)

Eu estou a falar do GFS, apenas desse modelo, não sei se me fiz entender? Além disso penso que estaremos todos de acordo que algo bom virá depois de 15 de Fevereiro. O Seringador já fala disso há uns dias bons.


----------



## Snow (10 Fev 2006 às 01:32)

é verdade, bons sinais se avizinham. De 18 a 22 podemos ter o cenario do mês passado. vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas e ver o k isto dá.


----------



## Zoelae (10 Fev 2006 às 02:36)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> desculpa... mas como ves q vamos ter chuva e neve durante muitos dias nessa carta?nao temos nenhuma depressao cavada ...sera por muitos dias?? nao percebo muito disto...gostava q me explicasses como podes interpretar isso naquele site.
> falo no dia 18 em diante..
> um abraço


O GSF apresenta previsoes para a pressao, temperatura , precipitação,etc,etc
Talvez ainda não o saibas explorar bem
Precipitação é, em alemão, Niederschlag


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 11:28)

Snow disse:
			
		

> é verdade, bons sinais se avizinham. De 18 a 22 podemos ter o cenario do mês passado. vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas e ver o k isto dá.



Na minha opinião melhor do que 28/29 jan, isto para as regiões do Norte!!!   

Será de mais duradouro se vier acontecer  .....


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 12:34)

Já estou a gostar mais do ECM está a mostrar....  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_12z/hgtcomp.html

" FORECAST CONFIDENCE FOR THE 6-10 DAY PERIOD IS ABOVE AVERAGE TODAY... 4 ON A SCALE OF 1 TO 5... DUE TO GOOD CONTINUITY OF THE ECMWF ENSEMBLE.  "      

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/fxus06.html


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 13:37)

Não gosto de comentar previsões com mais de 10 dias


----------



## joaocpais (10 Fev 2006 às 13:39)

Estive ausente ontem, e hoje por descargo de consciencia fui ver os modelos e    
Nem acredito no que estou a ver :  
Digam-me que é verdade
A confirmar-se penso que teriamos um episodio igual ao de 29 de Janeiro mas desta vez com mais incidencia no norte e centro onde poderá haver queda de neve à cota zero, quanto ao sul isso já é outra estória.
O meu medo é que ainda falta uma semana


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 13:58)

Os meus botões dizem-me que a próxima semana o Ant. dos Açores vai-se ausentar para férias de Carnaval!   

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn18015.png


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 13:58)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Não gosto de comentar previsões com mais de 10 dias



para a mudança de padrão ão só 5/6 dias


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 14:02)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Os meus botões dizem-me que a próxima semana o Ant. dos Açores vai-se ausentar para férias de Carnaval!
> 
> http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn18015.png




Bem que podia ir, e só voltar em Junho!!


----------



## dj_alex (10 Fev 2006 às 14:04)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> para a mudança de padrão ão só 5/6 dias




Uma coisa é mudança de padrão..outra coisa é a previsao de neve a cotas baixas


----------



## Seringador (10 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

Em Junho vai esta mesmo sobre nós e estendendo-se de vez em quando até à europa central.....para existir baixas pressões de origem térmica, temo que vá ser igual ou pior que 2003...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (10 Fev 2006 às 18:35)

Caro amigo , como sou leigo na matéria limito-me a vir ao fórum ler as vossas previsões que dão cartas na maioria das vezes aos senhores dos noticiários das nossas tvs. Caso se venha a concretizar as boas noticias de neve a cotas baixas no nosso País ,
Gostaria de saber se esta previsto na zona de Fátima /  Torres Novas  nevar.
Sem outro assunto de momento 
Subscrevo-me 
jf


----------



## tozequio (11 Fev 2006 às 00:47)

E então, que dizem as previsões para a tal semana?   

Era fabuloso se se confirmassem, no entanto este silêncio no post nos últimos dias deixou-me um bocado


----------



## Zoelae (11 Fev 2006 às 00:59)

Será a tua vez de arriscar Tozequio...


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 09:19)

Caros amigos!

A situação parece boa para o Norte e interior centro, não creio que vá mais baixo que 800m tendo em conta a horrivel actualização dos modelos, mas a chuva é certa e isso é o mais importante.

No entanto existe boa concordância entre o membros de que no próximo fim de semana a tempertura a 850 poderá ser entre 0 e -2ºC e com precipitação... mas penso que desta vez o Ant. dos açores vai perder a batalha mas , não a guerra...   
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_La_Coruna_ens.png
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_Lissabon_ens.png


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 09:50)

Se o ECM aponta pra isto a 240h, temos de baixar mais um pouco a espessura a linha 534dam estará sobre nós o que para as terras médias do norte e centro será favorável  
http://meteocentre.com/models/ecmwf_eur_00/PN_GZ_144_0500.html
http://meteocentre.com/models/ecmwf_eur_00/PN_GZ_168_0500.html
http://meteocentre.com/models/ecmwf_eur_00/PN_GZ_240_0500.html


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 10:24)

Es como sempre a saída das 06h é sempre mais fria...
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1502.png


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 12:13)

As cartas já sairam.

108h 

http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack3a.gif

132h 

http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack4a.gif
é bom ver os troughs atrás da depressão a 16


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 12:16)

Reparem no ensemble do NCEP é o 4º à direita...  
http://www.n-w-cirrus.co.uk/ensimages/ens.20060211/00/slp-144.png

mas reparem que existe potential


----------



## LUPER (11 Fev 2006 às 12:16)

Seringador, o que te parece esta saída das 06? Acabei agora de ver, e noto que piorou um pouco.
Mas anda no ar uma nortada valente, e dá-me a sensação que este filme já o vi a 16 de janeiro, e cuja confirmação foi a 28 e 29 de Janeiro.


----------



## joaocpais (11 Fev 2006 às 12:22)

As cartas pioraram um pouco, sobretudo porque colocam menos frio em altura e porque já começam a atrasar a previsão, no entanto a precipitação mantém-se  
Na verdade como o Seringador disse o anticiclone vai perder uma batalha, mas vai acabar por ganhar a guerra


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 12:24)

Agora é esperar pelos 12h!
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/Rtavn3841.png 
uma carta que é de sonho e não passa disso....  
até segunda


----------



## Seringador (11 Fev 2006 às 12:26)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> As cartas pioraram um pouco, sobretudo porque colocam menos frio em altura e porque já começam a atrasar a previsão, no entanto a precipitação mantém-se
> Na verdade como o Seringador disse o anticiclone vai perder uma batalha, mas vai acabar por ganhar a guerra



João,
Não disse foi quando é que ia ganhar a guerra!


----------



## LUPER (12 Fev 2006 às 11:21)

Bem parece cada vez mais que vamos ter um próximo fds ao bom estilo invernal. Para já, e digo para já, as cotas poderão rondar os 600m teóricos, mas o geopotencial a 500hpa é muito baixo, o que poderá originar uma queda na cota talvez até aos 300-400m. É pena porque ainda falta alguns dias, mas os modelos são para já muito unanimes.

Esta previsão de neve é para as zonas acimas dos 40ºN. Também temos direito aos nossos momentos de neve.  .

PS: Pessoalmente acho que os modelos só vão melhorar até lá, e que o "Borrascão" virá sinda mais pra sul e com temp a 850hpa mais baixas.


----------



## Minho (12 Fev 2006 às 12:43)

De facto a verdadeira revolução que vai iniciar-se quinta feira promete.
Este mapa:









Promete um verdadeiro inverno à antiga com nevões dignos desse nome a partir dos 600m/700m

Toca a esperar até 3ª para termos mais certezas!

Abraço


----------



## joaocpais (12 Fev 2006 às 15:05)

Dá gosto ver o pessoal tão optimista


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2006 às 17:13)

Bem meus amigos isto está afinal a prometer, não vosdizia??!!  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt30.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel4/plt30.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel1/plt30.gif

Sei que falta muito mas está a ser ou não um inverno à antiga, precipitação, temp-2/3ºC a 1500m e uma espessura ideal para neve a cotas baixas, com a 528dam sobre o NW da Península


----------



## LUPER (12 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

Seringador o que chamas a altitudes baixas? Aquelas que eu referi?


----------



## LUPER (12 Fev 2006 às 23:02)

Mais uma saída, mais uma grande saída. Bem se cumprise a saída até ao Carnaval, isto seria um  festival de


----------



## Seringador (12 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

"Fevereiro quente leva o diabo no ventre"  
vai ser de extremos este fim do mês e Março e meus amigos!!!    

bem só faltam 2 dias para a confirmação


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2006 às 23:53)

Realmente tive a ver estas ultimas saídas e cada vez tão melhores espero que não altere muito e se alterar que seja para melhor o que é difícil!!


----------



## LUPER (12 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

Eu cada vez mais vejo a possibilidade de neve na costa este mês, pelo menos até a zona do paralelo 40  

Acho que os modelos apanharam bem a situação. Primeiro NO, depois N com NE, que nos vai concerteza colocar a -5 

Acho que a Brisa deve ir alugar uns limpa neves, senão vai ser só prejuizo. No fim de Janeiro foi um dia, agora serão muitos


----------



## Antonio (13 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

A Chuva só chegará a Lisboa lá para 5ª feira: Esperemos que o Anticiclone da Groenlândia mantenha um braço até à Islândia para empurrar a baixa pressão até nós por mais tempo...


----------



## tozequio (13 Fev 2006 às 00:15)

Apesar de achar que é muita fruta para 1 mês só, espero ansiosamente que as previsões se confirmem


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2006 às 00:19)

Agora é a vez da malta do Norte se puder divertir com a neve, TOZEQUIO. No fim do mês passado foi muito ingrato, ter todas as condições e não cair nada


----------



## tozequio (13 Fev 2006 às 00:31)

Eu não faria já a festa   

Ainda muita coisa pode mudar quanto às previsões, estou cauteloso


----------



## Minho (13 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

Eu, sinceramente, estou mais expectante com a quantidade de neve que poderá cair em cotas acima dos 800 metros do que ver a neve a cotas baixas (talvez sejam anticorpos de tantas desilusões nos últimos 10 anos...  ). Não faço ideia em quantos cm de neve se podem traduzir o que os modelos têm previsto de Sábado para Domingo...


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 01:03)

Eu estou para ver mas é o nº de dias em que a linha de 528dam está sobre o NW da península e como as coisas estão agora atrevo-me a dizer que as cotas poderiam ser 500/600m!
E como o Minho menciona que caso a situação se confirme a quantidade de neve poderá ser significativa e durante vários dias com temperaturas baixas no N e NE a essas cotas poderá ser problemático!

Os ingredientes estão lá e será uma questão de mais 48 a 72 para confirmar a 80%    

O jet stream está com uma rota mais a sul...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn12015.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn13215.html
e os ensembles estão de acordo quanto a uma mudança de padrão a 16..
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Pedro Canelas (13 Fev 2006 às 09:33)

Bom dia a todos,

Gostaria de saber se têm ideia do que irá acontecer no FDS do Carnaval visto que ao analisar os modelos de ontem havia previsões de frio e alguma chuva, ao contrário de hoje que deparei com subida da temperatura e sem precipitação. Agradecia saber se já há alguma previsão para este fim do mês.  
Abraços


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 10:15)

o Padrão para o fim do mês e início de Março poderá ser interessante, é sempre bom ver o PNA positivo e a alta pressão na escandinávia.  
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Pedro Canelas (13 Fev 2006 às 10:52)

Obrigado Seringador, mas o que é queres dizer mais concretamentecom o PNA positivo.
Abraço


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 11:16)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Obrigado Seringador, mas o que é queres dizer mais concretamentecom o PNA positivo.
> Abraço




Uma Oscilação do Pacifico fazendo com que o jet stream nos USA siga uma rota mais a sul "despejando" as depressões sobre a costa Este com frio e favorecendo uma anticiclone no NE Canadá e como consequência um corte no fluxo do jet no atlântico. A ver vamos...


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 12:52)

Uma coisa é certa a chegada da chuva ao Norte, nomeadamente ao nordeste transmontano no dia 16 e depois quem sabe o que virá...  
Não sei se conhecem estes modelos EFS?

https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/PUBLIC/EFS/europe_prob_precip_all.html
https://www.fnmoc.navy.mil/PUBLIC/EFS/europe_sc_5640_all.html


----------



## Antonio (13 Fev 2006 às 13:28)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Uma Oscilação do Pacifico fazendo com que o jet stream nos USA siga uma rota mais a sul "despejando" as depressões sobre a costa Este com frio e favorecendo uma anticiclone no NE Canadá e como consequência um corte no fluxo do jet no atlântico. A ver vamos...



O cortar o fluxo do jet no Atlântico tem que influência? Se calhar só se vê bem através de um desenho...


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 14:20)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> O cortar o fluxo do jet no Atlântico tem que influência? Se calhar só se vê bem através de um desenho...



tem muita influência neste caso para potencial frio ou incursões de Norte, mas neste momento o melhor é mesmo estar com uma rota mais a sul para as depressões e a consecutiva e desejada precipitação.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2006 às 14:26)

Os modelos de hoje já não me tão a agradar tanto como ontem!!


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 14:58)

Vamos aguardar pelos das 12h, mas o potencial ainda está presente... para o N acima doa 600m


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 17:17)

YUUUCK  

Os 12h colocam a depressão mais a norte...  .... mas será mesmo assim?...


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2006 às 17:20)

A nossa entrada de noroeste praticamente que se esfumou e foi reduzida a nada


----------



## dj_alex (13 Fev 2006 às 17:27)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> YUUUCK
> 
> Os 12h colocam a depressão mais a norte...  .... mas será mesmo assim?...




Cada vez gosto menos de modelos de previsão


----------



## LUPER (13 Fev 2006 às 17:30)

Tiraram tudo, mas pq será? Enfim vamos vendo o que se vai passando.

se for preciso voltam a colocar tudo nas 18h


----------



## Zoelae (13 Fev 2006 às 17:34)

O INM espanhol está a prever neve acima dos 800 e 600m, para os dias 18 e 19, respectivamente, para a província de Orense (Galiza)



Há outros sites a fazerem o mesmo.
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-f...ipcode=EUR|PT|PO005|BRAGANCA|&fday=1&metric=1

As previsões do GSF estão péssimas!!!


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 18:02)

Eu acho que é um outlier uma mudança assim tão repentina mas, digo-vos que amanhã já estarão na linha, contudo, uma coisa é certa ou vem frio a sério para Março ou vem uma primavera antecipada!!!


----------



## Seringador (13 Fev 2006 às 18:08)

O UKMO está melhor  
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rukm961.html
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rukm1201.html
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rukm1441.html


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Fev 2006 às 18:21)

O nevão registado no nordeste dos EUA é o maior dos últimos 60 anos. Há registo de fortes nevões em Boston, New Jersey, Washington D.C., sul do Tenesse, e as previsões apontam para a continuação do mau tempo........Será que isto não nos diz nada !?!?!?!?


----------



## Fil (13 Fev 2006 às 18:26)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> O nevão registado no nordeste dos EUA é o maior dos últimos 60 anos. Há registo de fortes nevões em Boston, New Jersey, Washington D.C., sul do Tenesse, e as previsões apontam para a continuação do mau tempo........Será que isto não nos diz nada !?!?!?!?



Eu acho é que quando lá faz frio aqui não há nada de nada, é como se houvesse uma lei de compensação. Preferia que estivessem lá a passar uma vaga de calor como em Janeiro


----------



## tozequio (13 Fev 2006 às 18:47)

era bom de mais para ser verdade


----------



## Senador (13 Fev 2006 às 18:55)

*Possibilidade de neve [NORTE]*

Antes de mais olá a todos e gostei de saber que também em portugal havia um forum de meteorologia!  
Bom, falando do que interessa e consciente do que é uma previsão para 6 dias, pelos modelos que vi e até por alguns sites de previsões , há a possibilidade de agua-neve ou mesmo neve alguns locais do norte do país, mais concretamente no norte de Tras-os-Montes, em cidades como Bragança espera-se para Domingo desde a madrugada, ocorrencia de forte precipitação (11 mm) e ocasionalmente em forma de neve (1cm) . Vamos esperar para ver como se desenvolve esta Frente.


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (13 Fev 2006 às 19:34)

OLa!
Sera mesmo que vai chover a serio mesmo ca na zona de Lisboa? os meses de Inverno estao a passar..e de novo vem o tempo mais seco e quentinho...antigamente ainda haviam as trovoadas em Abril/Maio/junho especialmente...mas agora nos ultimos anos, nem por isso!Talvez tenha sido sinal de secas..


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2006 às 19:50)

A partir de quinta vai chover de certeza a começar pelo norte e a progredir ao longo do dia para sul a vai ser assim ate pelo menos domingo,isto claro se não houver uma mudança radical nas previsões mas não me parece, mas que não vai ter a intensidade que se previa isso parece pelo menos neve só nas terras altas do norte e centro.Mas o que me preocupa é o Ant. dos Açores que pode se mostrar logo no inicio da semana e fazer que venha de novo o tempo mais seco.   já o mes de Março tbm tenho receio que seja seco é que nos últimos anos os meses de Março tem mostrado uma tendência de serem cada vez mais secos e com temperatura acima da media.Mas pode ser que este seja uma excepção à regra.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Fev 2006 às 23:51)

Já vi que isto tem andado movimentado por estas bandas!  

Vamos esperar, mais 2 diazitos e depois já temos umas certezas mais consitentes! eu ainda preciso de mais neve este ano  , nem que tenha de ir à procura dela!


----------



## tozequio (13 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Já vi que isto tem andado movimentado por estas bandas!
> 
> Vamos esperar, mais 2 diazitos e depois já temos umas certezas mais consitentes! eu ainda preciso de mais neve este ano  , nem que tenha de ir à procura dela!



Não me parece provável tendo em conta os últimos miseráveis modelos


----------



## Santos (13 Fev 2006 às 23:57)

Também cheguei a acreditar, mas..., bem melhores dias virão seguramente


----------



## joaocpais (14 Fev 2006 às 00:20)

Pessoal parece que as nossas esperanças esfumaram-se e o mais grave é que nem chuva    
A ironia disto tudo é que estes 2 ultimos invernos foram dos piores que eu alguma vez vi e curiosamente foi neste periodo que nevou em Lisboa e no litoral sul coisa que eu nunca imaginei ver na minha vida, digam lá se isto não é uma grande ironia.  
Fazendo um resumo deste Outono/Inverno: tivemos 2 meses(outubro e parte de novembro)com precipitação acima da média(o que aligeirou a seca) e Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro caracterizados por pouca precipitação e abaixo da média com situações pontuais de chuva a acontecerem de 15 em 15 dias.
Resultado final:1 mes e meio a 2 meses de chuva contra tres de verdadeira seca   
Por isto tudo não posso concordar com o Seringador quando diz que isto é um inverno à moda antiga, só se for à moda do ano passado  
Boa noite a todos e vou dormir a sonhar com um inverno a sério como o que têm nos EUA, porque o nosso é a brincar


----------



## tozequio (14 Fev 2006 às 00:28)

é o que me aptece fazer...

acho que vou ter que esperar mais 20 anos para que se repita uma situação semelhante como a deste ano, o pior é que se calhar vai acontecer igual ao que aconteceu há 3 semanas, as nuvens passam e não despejam nada....


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Pessoal parece que as nossas esperanças esfumaram-se e o mais grave é que nem chuva
> A ironia disto tudo é que estes 2 ultimos invernos foram dos piores que eu alguma vez vi e curiosamente foi neste periodo que nevou em Lisboa e no litoral sul coisa que eu nunca imaginei ver na minha vida, digam lá se isto não é uma grande ironia.
> Fazendo um resumo deste Outono/Inverno: tivemos 2 meses(outubro e parte de novembro)com precipitação acima da média(o que aligeirou a seca) e Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro caracterizados por pouca precipitação e abaixo da média com situações pontuais de chuva a acontecerem de 15 em 15 dias.
> Resultado final:1 mes e meio a 2 meses de chuva contra tres de verdadeira seca
> ...



Está muito bem pensado joaocpais, acho até que o teu raciocínio daria para reflectirmos e quem sabe para debater mais a fundo.
Chuva realmente nada, neve nos locais menos esperados, bom também sabemos que existem ciclos mas custa-me a acreditar neste ciclo.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2006 às 00:51)

Também não é necessário desesperar   Pelo devemos ter alguma precipitação. Sobre cotas de neve, nem vale a pena pensar nisso a tantos dias de distância. Só mesmo na véspera e às vezes nem assim.
O ano climático passado foi muito seco, este também está a apresentar um padrão semelhante. Mas já não é a primeira vez que temos uma sequência de dois anos secos.
No passado, os anos muito frios também foram secos. No nosso clima, são os anos secos que correspondem aos Invernos frios. 
Por exemplo, os anos de 1954 e 1956 (dois anos muito frios) foram secos no sul do país.


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 00:57)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Está muito bem pensado joaocpais, acho até que o teu raciocínio daria para reflectirmos e quem sabe para debater mais a fundo.
> Chuva realmente nada, neve nos locais menos esperados, bom também sabemos que existem ciclos mas custa-me a acreditar neste ciclo.



Boas,
Bem João, pelo menos já foi à moda dos anos 50 no que toca ao frio, visto que os anos que antecederam foram extremamente secos como o de 49/50 e frios...  

E recordo que ainda faltam 28 dias para que acabe oficialmente a estação, e o Março trás surpresas no regaço!
Como eu não confio nem nunca confiarei nos modelos mantenho a minha fidelidade à obs. da Natureza, pois sempre que existiram invernos mais secos e por outro exemplo temos na década de 30, como o de 31 e depois os seguintes foram rigorosos...e frios...

Pelo que aconteceu no passado dia 28/29 fiquei extremamente contente pq já não acontecia à meio século!   

bem se não foi há antiga que eu saiba não caiu neve em 70% do território o ano passado!

vamos aguardar e não de lançar foguetes antes da festa acabar....!


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 01:08)

Amanã vamos acordar e ver a mudança nos GFS, pq com o desenvolvimento da cada vez mais potente depressão pequenos desvios podem acontecer e o impacto provocar uma ou outra surpresa  

http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack4.gif


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2006 às 01:33)

Eu tbm axo que se deve esperar mais um pouco ate Pq. lá está a ultima actualização é um pouco mais favorável em relação as anteriores e como eu disse antes chuva vamos ter de certeza e com a falta que faz cada dia de chuva é importante e ate domingo podem ser 3/4 dias de chuva depois logo se vê,ate Pq. os modelos de agora dizem uma coisa e mais para sexta ou sábado dizem outra totalmente diferente,se é ke me entendem... a neve se cair e é provável que caia lá para sábado ou domingo nas terras mais altas do norte e centro.Axo ke se criou uma grande expectativa em torno de ver nevar de novo em cotas mais baixas que o habitual mas as frentes frias a virem de oeste de plenos atlântico não me parece que pudesse nevar em cotas baixas de novo, reparem de onde veio a depressão de dia 29 de Janeiro e em que circunstancias especiais se formou dentro de uma massa de ar muito fria.


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 09:41)

Bem meus amigos!

Não vos dizia que iria ser melhor a saída das 00H!  

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1321.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1322.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1323.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1324.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1443.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1444.png

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!120!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006021400!!/  

Éa vez do Norte....


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 10:59)

Bem  o das 06H está na linha...
http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1262.png

http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1263.png

esta é a segunda vez que o GFS aponta para o Carnaval uma situação especial 
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn3361.html


----------



## Santos (14 Fev 2006 às 11:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem  o das 06H está na linha...
> http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1262.png
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.com/pics/Rtavn1263.png
> ...



Boas notícias Seringador, parece que tens razão e que existem ajustamentos aos modelos, abraço


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 11:46)

as fax chart já sairam.

http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack3a.gif
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack4a.gif

temperatura mar
http://217.160.176.95/wz/pics/brack5a.gif

O vento tb se irá fazer senter aumentando o windchill...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2006 às 11:53)

Quanto à dita da chuva, não tenho dúvidas. Mas quanto ao resto não me parece uma situação muito definida por isso prefiro aguardar pelo menos até 5ª Feira. 
Para a semana seguinte (aqui então é faltam mesmo muitos dias, também se cozinham coisas muito favoráveis para o Norte em, especial Trás os Montes   )


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 12:23)

As previsões mantêm-se, neve para o Nordeste Transmontano para Domingo em cidade como Chaves (400m) ou Bragança (680m). 
Quanto ao resto do norte do país, Porto, Viana do Castelo ou Braga esperam-se precipitações fortes que podem chegar aos 30mm durante a noite de Sábado para Domingo com temperaturas a rondarem os 7 graus de mínima.


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 14:01)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> As previsões mantêm-se, neve para o Nordeste Transmontano para Domingo em cidade como Chaves (400m) ou Bragança (680m).
> Quanto ao resto do norte do país, Porto, Viana do Castelo ou Braga esperam-se precipitações fortes que podem chegar aos 30mm durante a noite de Sábado para Domingo com temperaturas a rondarem os 7 graus de mínima.



Em Braga não sei se vai ser só chuva.....


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 17:52)

Bem os  das 12h já estão na linha  

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1201.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1202.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1203.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1204.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn1205.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn12015.png


----------



## Seringador (14 Fev 2006 às 18:02)

Um bloquei na Islândia.....muito raro se se vier a concretizar, tipico do invernos da década de 40/50...  
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021412&field=Sea+Level+Pressure&hour=144hr


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (14 Fev 2006 às 19:03)

Caro Seringador
……para quem é leigo na matéria faz a seguinte pergunta.
Na década de 40/50 que tipo de Invernos eram?!?!?!
Obrigada


----------



## Antonio (14 Fev 2006 às 19:23)

Um bloqueio na Islândia é o mais certo para um periodo de chuva, pois é o bloqueio que mais empurra as baixas pressoes para a nossa área geográfica   

Lembro-me de na última cheia o bloqueio da Islândia ter estado presente todo o tempo


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 19:43)

A coisa está a ficar preta! Ou melhor, BRANCA!


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2006 às 23:02)

Por aqui, parece que poderá começar a chover já amanhã ao fim do dia ou na madrugada de quinta. Quanto ao resto é melhor esperar.


----------



## LUPER (14 Fev 2006 às 23:46)

Bem o ensemble do Porto das 18h, deixa-me agua na boca para o Carnaval, ou melhor neve no chão.  

Bem isto está com boa pinta mesmo, já viram como os modelos cada vez mais metem depois de dia 21 uma cunha anticiclonica na Islandia, para nos chgar uns ventitos NE.  

Temos de ir com atenção, pq parece que a melhor parte do inverno está pra vir ainda.


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 09:45)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Um bloqueio na Islândia é o mais certo para um periodo de chuva, pois é o bloqueio que mais empurra as baixas pressoes para a nossa área geográfica
> 
> Lembro-me de na última cheia o bloqueio da Islândia ter estado presente todo o tempo



Não seria o bloqueio da Gronelândia...


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 12:57)

Niguém se está a esquecer que o vento será tb forte e rondará os 70 km/h e com rajadas que poderão ir até aos 90km sobrtetudo nas terras altas do Norte!


----------



## Antonio (15 Fev 2006 às 14:16)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Não seria o bloqueio da Gronelândia...


 ...mas un anticiclone na Gronelândia não bloqueia nada, só se estiver centrado na Islândia é que bloqueia a passagem às baixas pressões


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2006 às 14:41)

Acho que da chuva de hoje para o Norte e amanha para todo o pais já nao nos livramos   

Para o próximo fim de semana também penso que vai haver alguma precipitação com o freazing level a baixar já na sexta com cotas durante o fim de semana acima dos 1000m para alguns locais a norte de Portugal continental!!

Vamos lá ver...Mas acho que já ninguem tem dúvidas que este fim de semana será pintado de branco em alguma regiões no norte de portugal


----------



## Zoelae (15 Fev 2006 às 14:50)

os espanhos arriscam mais e colocam...700-800m


----------



## dj_alex (15 Fev 2006 às 15:28)

Tive por base o snow-forecast...o nosso IM para sexta e sabado da cotas de 1400m    ...


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 16:42)

o weather forecast dá neve para Chaves, Ourense e Bragança para Domingo.


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 16:51)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> ...mas un anticiclone na Gronelândia não bloqueia nada, só se estiver centrado na Islândia é que bloqueia a passagem às baixas pressões



COMO?????


----------



## Zoelae (15 Fev 2006 às 17:04)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> o weather forecast dá neve para Chaves, Ourense e Bragança para Domingo.


Só se forem uns aguaceiros de neve pontuais...mas é pouco provávem k neve em Orense e Chaves.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Fev 2006 às 17:06)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> ...mas un anticiclone na Gronelândia não bloqueia nada, só se estiver centrado na Islândia é que bloqueia a passagem às baixas pressões


Será...eu penso k não bloqueia, só bloqueia se se associar ao anticiclone dos açores, não acorrendo isso acho k só desviará as depressões mais para Sul

Mas o Anti-ciclone da Gronelândia parece estar pouco activo


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2006 às 17:07)

A saida das 06h é mesmo excelente, a linha de 0ºC a 850hPa cobre a peninsula durante vários dias seguidos tal como no ano passado com a diferença que desta vez vamos ter chuva e humidade!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (15 Fev 2006 às 17:16)

Eu diria que este Fevereiro  ainda vai ficar na memoria de muita gentinha…………!!! :neve_frac


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 17:31)

Bem de facto arrisco a indicar precipitação em forma de neve a partir dos 700/800 m a Norte do Douro, com -2/-3º a 850hpa  

http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021500&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=120hr


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 17:31)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Eu diria que este Fevereiro  ainda vai ficar na memoria de muita gentinha…………!!! :neve_frac



e o Março ....


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2006 às 17:36)

Com excepção das cotas de neve algo altas, tudo vai 5 estrelas até agora  

Onde não nevar ao menos chove


----------



## Seringador (15 Fev 2006 às 17:39)

Pois é Fil vais tirar umas fotos daquelas   
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/9751196_METGRAM.TXT


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 18:11)

O GFS e UKMO têm boas saídas mas o ECMWF não parece tão bom para o Fim-de-semana. Deve ser por isso que o IM e o INM dão cotas tão altas para Sábado e Domingo.


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 19:15)

Previsão para San-Isidro!! 80 cm de neve fresquinha :P







Terça tou lá


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2006 às 19:26)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Previsão para San-Isidro!! 80 cm de neve fresquinha :P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aposto que vais no teu pópó com asas! hehehe   

João, nos teus voos deves ter grandes hipoteses de tirar fotos lindas de montanhas nevadas  , se tiveres posta aí para o pessoal poder ficar com água na boca!


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

Ainda não tenho mas vou tratar disso com algum amigo! Só a partir de finais de abril é que posso andar por aí sozinho, nessa altura arranjo as fotos  Ainda lhe tou a dar na teoria


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 20:04)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> o weather forecast dá neve para Chaves, Ourense e Bragança para Domingo.


Era bom! Isso era neve em Melgaço!


----------



## Fil (15 Fev 2006 às 20:22)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Era bom! Isso era neve em Melgaço!



Nas terras altas da tua zona é que vai cair das boas!!


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 20:35)

Em Castro Laboreiro é garantido que vai ficar com uma camada bem grande! Gosto muito dessa zona da Peneda, já apanhei muita neve lá em cima


----------



## Snow (15 Fev 2006 às 20:42)

Agr é esperar que a saida das 18 e das 00 traga boas noticias. Era bom ver nevar outra vez em cotas mais baixas. Este final de Fevereiro vai ser bom, agr é esperar que o março surpreenda.


----------



## Senador (15 Fev 2006 às 20:43)

Aqui vai a previsão do snow-forecast 6 dias para a Serra da Estrela:


----------



## Snow (15 Fev 2006 às 20:47)

Com esta neve na serra, se calhar qd isto acalmar tenho que ir lá fazer um ski


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 20:54)

As previsões de vento parecem muito fraquitas. Se os modelos acertarem, vai estar um temporal nas cumeadas das serras


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 22:17)

Grande temporal para Sábado à noite...


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2006 às 22:27)

ya não me admiro se os ventos chegarem aos  100km/h no litoral e terras altas na noite de sabado e madrugada de domingo.


----------



## tozequio (15 Fev 2006 às 22:36)

isso, se nao ha neve ao menos q haja ventinho p ir tudo pelo ar


----------



## Antonio (15 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> COMO?????



O que digo é que um anticiclone na Gronelândia não bloqueia a passagem das superfícies frontais para a Escócia e Escandinávia, é necessário que esse anticiclone da Gronelândia tenha um braço bem em direcção à Islândia para bloquear a passagem das supeficies frontais por ali e obrigá-las a seguirem um pouco mais para sul. O suficiente para nos atingirem persistentemente.  :muito_nub :muito_nub :muito_nub :muito_nub :muito_nub :muito_nub


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 22:44)

Não sei se estou a dizer um disparate... Mas nas terras acima dos 900 metros poderemos assistir a um blizzard...  Eu pelo menos não me lembro de vento tão forte com uma iso inferior a 0ºC....


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2006 às 22:52)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Não sei se estou a dizer um disparate... Mas nas terras acima dos 900 metros poderemos assistir a um blizzard...  Eu pelo menos não me lembro de vento tão forte com uma iso inferior a 0ºC....




sim se  houver uma boa acumulação de neve não chão e com esse vento tão forte pode haver um blizzard nas terras altas ai depois não há limpa neves que cheguem para desimpedirem as estradas!!


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2006 às 22:53)

Uma ideia, então esta ventania, não poderá fazer com que as isos a 850 possam baixar devido a tanta circulação de ar?


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 22:56)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Uma ideia, então esta ventania, não poderá fazer com que as isos a 850 possam baixar devido a tanta circulação de ar?


Vamos ver o que nos reserva essa baixa pressão... Com a pressão que tem no seu núcleo se resolve cruzar a peninsula de Norte a Sul.... não sei o que aconteceria. Como vimos em 20/01 as surpresas acontecem....


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

Era ai que eu queria chegar, vejo tanta instabilidade na atmosfera, que para mim tudo pode acontecer.

Além disso, já viram quantos dias vamos ter isos de -2 a -4 a norte de Coimbra? Acham que isso não provoca um arrefecimento acrecentado, +ela duração do fenomeno? Não esquecendo que a humudade será mais do que muita, algo pode acontecer.

Afinal em Sines nevou com uma -3 ou -4 e uma -30, ou seja, neve à cota 0, com essas condições.


----------



## tozequio (15 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Era ai que eu queria chegar, vejo tanta instabilidade na atmosfera, que para mim tudo pode acontecer.
> 
> Além disso, já viram quantos dias vamos ter isos de -2 a -4 a norte de Coimbra? Acham que isso não provoca um arrefecimento acrecentado, +ela duração do fenomeno? Não esquecendo que a humudade será mais do que muita, algo pode acontecer.
> 
> Afinal em Sines nevou com uma -3 ou -4 e uma -30, ou seja, neve à cota 0, com essas condições.



Sinceramente acho que estaremos a sonhar demasiado alto, mas a esperança é sempre a última a morrer...

Mas não me parece infelizmente, tendo em conta os dados que temos de momento


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2006 às 23:14)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente acho que estaremos a sonhar demasiado alto, mas a esperança é sempre a última a morrer...
> 
> Mas não me parece infelizmente, tendo em conta os dados que temos de momento



A -5 np fim de janeiro practicamente ficou-se pelo Tejo, e viram a neve que caiu a sul do Tejo à cota 0


----------



## Minho (15 Fev 2006 às 23:16)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> A -5 np fim de janeiro practicamente ficou-se pelo Tejo, e viram a neve que caiu a sul do Tejo à cota 0


Em Melgaço no sábado de manhã nem cota -5 tinhamos e a primeira gota que caiu foi logo em forma de neve...


----------



## LUPER (15 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Em Melgaço no sábado de manhã nem cota -5 tinhamos e a primeira gota que caiu foi logo em forma de neve...



Ora aí está o ponto que eu quero alertar, ou seja, tudo pode acontecer


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Era ai que eu queria chegar, vejo tanta instabilidade na atmosfera, que para mim tudo pode acontecer.
> 
> Além disso, já viram quantos dias vamos ter isos de -2 a -4 a norte de Coimbra? Acham que isso não provoca um arrefecimento acrecentado, +ela duração do fenomeno? Não esquecendo que a humudade será mais do que muita, algo pode acontecer.
> 
> Afinal em Sines nevou com uma -3 ou -4 e uma -30, ou seja, neve à cota 0, com essas condições.



Pois, o problema é mesmo esse. A humidade elevada favorece a fusão da neve. Nessas condições é necessário uma temperatura ainda mais baixa para a neve chegar ao solo sem fundir.


----------



## Zoelae (15 Fev 2006 às 23:23)

Eu estou mais contente com as previsões a partir do dia 25


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

Sim, ainda faltam muitos dias, mas realmente são excelentes até agora!


----------



## Dan (15 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

Essa situação, se ocorresse, dava uma violenta chuvada com congelação


----------



## Snow (16 Fev 2006 às 00:34)

Sinceramente axo que vamos ter muita neve, mas as cotas irão ser altas, axo que o episodio de 29 de Janeiro está longe de acontecer tendo em conta os últimos modelos das 18 horas. Vamos ver o que vem aí a seguir para tirar-mos melhores conclusões.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

Uma coisa não tenho duvidas e todos já devem saber os melhores dias vão ser o final de sábado e domingo, muita chuva muito vento(90/100km/h) e neve em cotas que se baixarem dos 900 ou 800m já me surpreende,outro factor importante é o factor vento que vai provocar um efeito de sensação de frio bastante intenso nas terras altas em particular.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Fev 2006 às 02:38)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Uma coisa não tenho duvidas e todos já devem saber os melhores dias vão ser o final de sábado e domingo, muita chuva muito vento(90/100km/h) e neve em cotas que se baixarem dos 900 ou 800m já me surpreende,outro factor importante é o factor vento que vai provocar um efeito de sensação de frio bastante intenso nas terras altas em particular.



Essa do vento é que não me agrada, por experiência própria, quando faz muito vento geralmente neva pouco.

Agora...o blizzard, já era sonhar de mais, claro que não digo que não aconteça, em cotas elevadas.


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 07:00)

Cuidado, já viram a actualização das 00h? Ainda acham que nao cai neve a cotas baixas?    

PS: Vejam o ensemble pro Porto


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2006 às 09:29)

Não é que nos interesse muito    , mas o nosso querido IM estabelece cota de neve para Domingo nos 1000 metros


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 09:32)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Não é que nos interesse muito    , mas o nosso querido IM estabelece cota de neve para Domingo nos 1000 metros



Isso significa que há sérias possibilidades de nevar no Porto


----------



## tozequio (16 Fev 2006 às 09:36)

Bem, o IM costuma errar por muito, mas errar por 900-1000 metros seria demais


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 10:05)

Da ultima vez errou por 600 a 800m apenas


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 10:36)

Bem o que é que vos dizia com as depressões cavadas?!  
Acho que a cota não deve de baixar dos 600/700m, agora tudo é possivel, com a convectividade associada a aguaceiros fortes no domingo poderão fazer baixar a temperatura em apenas alguns minutos em alguns graus!  
Não sei se recordam da experiência de 28/29, em que muitos ficaram surpresos por verem as temperaturas descerem tão rápido em tão pouco tempo! ( não que a situação seja a mesma mas, a precipitação é mais intensa.)

Pode ser que seja uma bela situação para o Norte acima 500/600 m...

Não gosto muito deste mapa mas à falta de melhor neste momento( não consigo aceder aos servidores germânicos  

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ibsnow_next3days.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (16 Fev 2006 às 11:12)

Eu também não acredito muito em cotas de neve abaixo dos 600/700 m... e acho que não deve baixar muito disto!! Mas esperemos que esteja enganado    Era bom sinal...

Em relação aos mapas do snow-forecast Seringador, no final do mês de Janeiro nao erraram por muito..Acho que á unica coisa que falharam foi a neve no Litoral Centro e Lisboa..de resto tudo certinho


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 11:19)

Alguem sabe pq o GFS não actualiza? Será impressão minha ou daqui até ao fds cada vez nos vão por mais frio e chuva?   É que a borrasquita deverá ficar mais a w do que a situam


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 11:31)

Sim relamente apenas têm a actualização das 00h e a das 6h? e a das 12h? Cá para mim as coisas estão a mudar mais depressa do que eles esperavam e com um rumo diferente !!    Sonhar não custa! quem sabe...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 11:42)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Sim relamente apenas têm a actualização das 00h e a das 6h? e a das 12h? Cá para mim as coisas estão a mudar mais depressa do que eles esperavam e com um rumo diferente !!    Sonhar não custa! quem sabe...



Penso que estão a fazer uma actualização?!  
http://wwwt.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS/html/model_changes.html 

Podem ver o status em:
http://www.nco.ncep.noaa.gov/pmb/nwprod/prodstat_new/


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 11:44)

06Z GFS ANALYSIS HAS FAILED..PROGRAMMERS
ARE WORKING ON THIS ISSUE CURRENTLY. WILL UPDATE ONCE
PROBLEM IS SOLVED AND BACK RUNNING AGAIN

Razão:
Excesso de frio e neve na Penisula


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2006 às 12:06)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem o que é que vos dizia com as depressões cavadas?!
> Acho que a cota não deve de baixar dos 600/700m, agora tudo é possivel, com a convectividade associada a aguaceiros fortes no domingo poderão fazer baixar a temperatura em apenas alguns minutos em alguns graus!
> Não sei se recordam da experiência de 28/29, em que muitos ficaram surpresos por verem as temperaturas descerem tão rápido em tão pouco tempo! ( não que a situação seja a mesma mas, a precipitação é mais intensa.)
> 
> ...


 
Estou a ver mal mas na Serra da Peneda apontam para mais de 30cm de neve???


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2006 às 12:10)

Vai ser bonito vai...   vai ser um fim de semana upa upa...!Corrijam-me se estou errado, mas penso que até dia 23/24 pelo menos temos condições dignas do batalhão do General..!


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 12:17)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Vai ser bonito vai...   vai ser um fim de semana upa upa...!Corrijam-me se estou errado, mas penso que até dia 23/24 pelo menos temos condições dignas do batalhão do General..!


 Batalhão?  

Eu diria que o Exercito vem acantonar-se aqui na zona norte da peninsula.

Vai ser lindo vai. Estas temperaturas de 16 e 17 de max em pleno Fevereiro trazem sempre água no bico.


Só um pormenor, alguem já reparou na temperatura do mar antes de chegar este belo Exercito? É muito baixa, não é?


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:18)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Vai ser bonito vai...   vai ser um fim de semana upa upa...!Corrijam-me se estou errado, mas penso que até dia 23/24 pelo menos temos condições dignas do batalhão do General..!



Sem dúvida Tiago que será uma grande Batalha,,,


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:20)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Batalhão?
> 
> Eu diria que o Exercito vem acantonar-se aqui na zona norte da peninsula.
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez digo " Fevereiro quente leva o Diabo no ventre! " um bom indicador para extremos...
Sim Luper está fria... 11ºc


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 12:23)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Mais uma vez digo " Fevereiro quente leva o Diabo no ventre! " um bom indicador para extremos...
> Sim Luper está fria... 11ºc



E no Sabado o INM mete já a 10 e sem entrada de frio, ainda.....

A actualização está para já a confirmar aquilo que eu dizia, ou seja, cada vez vão injectar mais frio e chuva na nossa zona, Norte do Paralelo 40. Se repararem o malvado do AA está a caminhar para sul


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:30)

UHAUUU!!!!   (naão estou supreendido  )

http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html 
 bons sinais


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 12:33)

Nessa comparação prefiro a do ECMWF


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 12:38)

Acho que na situação de 29/1, tb o INM e toda a gente diria que era impossível nevar na costa, e nevou como se sabe, existiu um desfazamento de cotas de pelo menos 400 a 500m daquilo que seria lógico e teórico.

Nesta situação vamos ter a -3 -4 em cima de nós com uma -30 -31, esta situação com chuva intensa pode muito bem a meu ver provocar, acentuados abaixamentos de cotas, uma vez que o ar não vai ter hipotese de ser aquecido, apenas será injectado mais e mais ar frio. Como tal acredito que possam existir muitas supresas a partir de sabado à noite, não podendo por enquanto defenir o fim desta situação (não se vê um fim).


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:40)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Acho que na situação de 29/1, tb o INM e toda a gente diria que era impossível nevar na costa, e nevou como se sabe, existiu um desfazamento de cotas de pelo menos 400 a 500m daquilo que seria lógico e teórico.
> 
> Nesta situação vamos ter a -3 -4 em cima de nós com uma -30 -31, esta situação com chuva intensa pode muito bem a meu ver provocar, acentuados abaixamentos de cotas, uma vez que o ar não vai ter hipotese de ser aquecido, apenas será injectado mais e mais ar frio. Como tal acredito que possam existir muitas supresas a partir de sabado à noite, não podendo por enquanto defenir o fim desta situação (não se vê um fim).



Toda a gente não...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:41)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Nessa comparação prefiro a do ECMWF



esta é do ECMWF


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2006 às 12:45)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Acho que na situação de 29/1, tb o INM e toda a gente diria que era impossível nevar na costa, e nevou como se sabe, existiu um desfazamento de cotas de pelo menos 400 a 500m daquilo que seria lógico e teórico.
> 
> Nesta situação vamos ter a -3 -4 em cima de nós com uma -30 -31, esta situação com chuva intensa pode muito bem a meu ver provocar, acentuados abaixamentos de cotas, uma vez que o ar não vai ter hipotese de ser aquecido, apenas será injectado mais e mais ar frio. Como tal acredito que possam existir muitas supresas a partir de sabado à noite, não podendo por enquanto defenir o fim desta situação (não se vê um fim).




LUPER, mas achas que o facto de existir um elevado grau de humidade (e mt vento tb) não vai tornar fenómenos, como por exemplo a neve a cota 0, um pouco dificil?Ou achas que a a borrasca é suficientemente fria para que isso aconteca?


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 12:46)

E aí estão eles a sair....

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn721.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn722.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn723.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn724.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn725.png

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn961.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn962.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn964.png


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 12:47)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Toda a gente não...



Existiram uns quantos cromos que avisaram, mas não digo nomes  

Ou não te lembras do conselho para a Brisa começar a investir nuns limpa neves para a sua rede de autoestradas. 

É que com esta ultima actualização, eles vão ficar com a Autoestradas da zona Norte e Centro, um pouco bloquedas, mas só um pouco.

Nem quero ver a A3, A4, IP4, IP5, talvez a A1, novamente.

Tá a incrementar cada vez mais o frio e chuva


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 12:51)

Meus amigos, eu sou novo nisto, não tenho formação nisto. Mas isto que ai vem é simplesmente monstruoso. Duvido que alguma vez nas últimas decadas tenhamos tido durante tantos dias uma -30 com uma -2 de maximo em cima de nós e sempre a chover.

Se alguem se lembrar de uma coisa assim que avise, pq isto deixa-me completamente maluco


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Fev 2006 às 12:58)

AWEEEESOOOMMMEEEE!!!


----------



## Snow (16 Fev 2006 às 13:05)

Uma certeza ja ninguem nos tira, é que vai ser um dos maiores nevões destes ultimos tempos, agr é esperar para ver onde se irá situar a cota mínima.


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 13:22)

O GFS passou-se, olhem o anti da gronelandia a 180h com 1070hpa 

Ai que no Carnaval vamos todos cantar. Ai que calooorrr, ohhhh, ohhhhh, ai que callooooorrr,  ohhh, ohhhh


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 13:49)

Não se esqueçam que a run das 06h é sempre mais para os membros frios  ...


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 13:52)

Esta saida a partir das 180h é copia do filme  

Veremos o ensemble, irá nos dizer muito, o das 00h já tinha uma linha quente nos -10, atenção pq algo pode estar a ser preparado.


----------



## João (16 Fev 2006 às 13:54)

Bem pessoal com esta situação q ai vem a caminho existe alguma probabilidade de nevar novamente no Alto Alentejo a uma cota de 300-400 metros!?  
Se sim para q dia estão a prever!?  
Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2006 às 14:05)

João disse:
			
		

> Bem pessoal com esta situação q ai vem a caminho existe alguma probabilidade de nevar novamente no Alto Alentejo a uma cota de 300-400 metros!?
> Se sim para q dia estão a prever!?
> Obrigado.



Para o FDS e dias seguintes sinceramente, cotas tão baixas não me parece. Agora se os telhados nas localidades acima de 600 metros vão aguentar tanta neve.....


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 14:07)

João disse:
			
		

> Bem pessoal com esta situação q ai vem a caminho existe alguma probabilidade de nevar novamente no Alto Alentejo a uma cota de 300-400 metros!?
> Se sim para q dia estão a prever!?
> Obrigado.



Não acredito mas gostava de me enganar!  
Talvez para o Carnaval visto que é a 4ª vez esta semana que mostra um fim do mês FANTÁSTICO!!!

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/j...ope&file=panel2&nplts=17&width=800&height=700
Era bom se acontecesse era uma situação de um Inverno à antiga!


----------



## João (16 Fev 2006 às 14:12)

Obrigado pela resposta pessoal!  
Ñ era bem a resposta q desejava mas tb este ano já tive mta neve à porta!  
Situação essa q só em sonhos eu pensava aconteçer por isso ñ há problema!
Já fiquei satisfeito!  ~
Abraço para todos.


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 14:13)

Uma Greny tão alta a 1070 é de desconfiar, contudo já esteve bastante alta em 1958.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1958/Rrea00119580119.gif


----------



## Snow (16 Fev 2006 às 14:15)

só uma coisa, será que as pessoas responsáveis ainda não se apreceberam do que aí vem. se o 29 de janeiro foi o que foi ao nivel do transito, o que falar deste fim de semana, em que a precipitação em forma de neve será intensa!!! Esta gente não aprende com os erros. 1000m diz o I.M, só se for com menos 400m


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2006 às 14:22)

Snow disse:
			
		

> só uma coisa, será que as pessoas responsáveis ainda não se apreceberam do que aí vem. se o 29 de janeiro foi o que foi ao nivel do transito, o que falar deste fim de semana, em que a precipitação em forma de neve será intensa!!! Esta gente não aprende com os erros. 1000m diz o I.M, só se for com menos 400m


Parece que vamos ter de ser nós a informar Brisa, Protecção Civil e IM...


----------



## João (16 Fev 2006 às 14:28)

Pois...  
É q realmente é de perguntar o q os responsáveis do IM fazem!
Devem tar a jogar às cartas ou então a ver sites na net de tudo menos de meteo! Enfim é o Portugal q temos...  
Mas ñ custa nada avisar pois mais vale prevenir do q remediar!
Mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 14:44)

Já enviei ontem mail para o CDOS do Porto!


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 15:06)

o ESFE - European Storm Forecast Experiment

 " DISCUSSION

...Northwestern Europe...
Interesting situation over northwestern and western central Europe remains ... with an upper long-wave trough that slows down as European blocking pattern remains ... and strong upper jet at its southern flank creates a well-developed delta flow over western and central Europe. Numerous vort-maxima will travel into this delta ... providing quite strong linear QG forcing. Affected maritime airmass is characterized by rich low-level moisture ... as well as steep or neutral low-level lapse rates ... and latest model output shows that CAPE will be present over a widespread region. A first strong vort-max has entered Central Europe on Wednesday ... and strong thunderstorms formed over western Germany. During Thursday's forecast period ... another strong vort-max is expected to travel from western Ireland over British Isles, northern France, Benelux, and most of Germany. *The next strong vort-max will follow over British Isles. Weaker vort-maxima will also affect most of western and central Europe. In the range of this short-wave troughs ... showers and thunderstorms are expected to form ... and should likely organize given strong LLS and rather strong DLS underneath the upper level jet. Multicells/bowing lines and/or shallow mesocyclones are forecast ... capable of producing severe wind gusts, large hail, and probably a tornado. Most significant threat should be convective gusts ... and we decide to issue a (marginally) threat level one."*


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 16:39)

Eu nem acredito no que vai acontecer, os modelos cada vez estão melhores, sinceramente começo a ver que a -5 lá para quarta poderá nos visitar. Cada saída será sempre para nos colocar mais frio, pois o AA está cada vez mais a sul.  

Também começo a ver que novamente a Protecção Civil o INM e companhia, estão no mesmo erro do ultimo fds de Janeiro.

De certeza que em Março lançaram mais um estudo do aquecimento global, deve ser isso que eles anda a fazer


----------



## Snow (16 Fev 2006 às 16:43)

Concordo plenamente. este fim de semana deve ser um aperirivo para o que virá a seguir, porque segundo os modelos, Portugal está á beira de parecer uma Suecia  

o IM deve andar noutro planeta, para não ver esta tendência!!!


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 17:03)

Snow disse:
			
		

> Concordo plenamente. este fim de semana deve ser um aperirivo para o que virá a seguir, porque segundo os modelos, Portugal está á beira de parecer uma Suecia
> 
> o IM deve andar noutro planeta, para não ver esta tendência!!!



Pois é estamos com uma situação quase inédita e ninguem avisa ninguem. Não me parece muito lógico, mas enfim quem é pago não o faz, que podemos fazer nós?

Podemos mandar uns mails para a Protecção civil a avisar.


----------



## Minho (16 Fev 2006 às 17:42)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Pois é estamos com uma situação quase inédita e ninguem avisa ninguem. Não me parece muito lógico, mas enfim quem é pago não o faz, que podemos fazer nós?
> 
> Podemos mandar uns mails para a Protecção civil a avisar.




Pois hoje à noite quando sairem os modelos das 18h e tudo se confirmar vou enviar uns e-mails à Protecção Civil, JAE, Aenor e Brisa...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 17:54)

Não seja por isso , aqui ficam eles:   

Brisa 

Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil 

Instituto de Meteorologia 

RTP 

TVI 

SIC 

RDP 

TSF 

RR


----------



## Santos (16 Fev 2006 às 18:10)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Não seja por isso , aqui ficam eles:
> 
> Brisa
> 
> ...



Kimcarvalho,  já agora

LUSA


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 18:37)

Boas eu já envio há 2 anos para a SIC!


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 19:03)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Boas eu já envio há 2 anos para a SIC!



E será que eles fazem caso dos emails?


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (16 Fev 2006 às 20:04)

Caros amigos 


Num País onde a noticia só é dada com sensacionalismos ….. a confirmar-se o tempo que se advinha , veremos depois repórteres em tudo que é lado para criar audiências .
jf


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Fev 2006 às 20:19)

Claro então não se lembram como foi no 29JAN06?   

Aqui fica um link para os que quiserem recordar, e é da RTP1, que acho o menos sensacionalista de todos, ou não fosse a estação estatal, claro está!  

Telejornal do dia 29JAN06 (é necessário ter o Real Player)

Começa assim: - " Boa noite, assistimos hoje à queda de neve em praticamente todo o país..."


----------



## joaocpais (16 Fev 2006 às 20:19)

Boas noites
Nestes ultimos dias tenho andado um pouco ausente por andar muito desiludido com o tempo que se tem feito sentir mas sobretudo porque jurei a mim mesmo que não viveria de ilusões criadas por modelos de ficção cientifica que depois não se confirmam  
Mas parece que resultou    porque parece que se antevê algo de espectacular para os proximos dias no entanto continuo muito ceptico quanto a neve em cotas baixas  
Só me faz confusão como é que o IM e a protecção Civil continuam na boa, como se nada fosse, porque o que vai nevar nas terras altas é algo de brutal, e se não vejam que os mapas do Snow Forecast estão a prever mais de 50cm de neve para o Geres e Peneda  
Eu até nem gostava muito do Snow forecast mas desde a situação de dia 29 de Janeiro em que acertaram quase em cheio, passaram a ter a minha preferencia e admiração  
Já agora sabem se existe algum site a dar previsão de neve para Lisboa como aconteceu da outra vez?


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 20:32)

Não há nenhum site a dar previsões de neve para Lisboa porque é completamente impossivel isso acontecer   se nevar abaixo dos 500m já não é mau!

PS: espero ter que engolir estas palavras


----------



## joaocpais (16 Fev 2006 às 20:58)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não há nenhum site a dar previsões de neve para Lisboa porque é completamente impossivel isso acontecer   se nevar abaixo dos 500m já não é mau!
> 
> PS: espero ter que engolir estas palavras



Fil gostava de perguntar uma coisa: no domingo a zona de Lisboa vai estar sobre a iso de -30ºc a 500hPa e entre 0ºc e -1 a 850Ph, estas condições não estarão muito proximas da possibilidade de poder nevar tendo em consideração que em 29 de Janeiro os valores eram muito parecidos?


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 20:59)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:
			
		

> Caros amigos
> 
> 
> Num País onde a noticia só é dada com sensacionalismos ….. a confirmar-se o tempo que se advinha , veremos depois repórteres em tudo que é lado para criar audiências .
> jf



Pois esse é que é o problema. Motivos de reportagem não lhes vai faltar a partir de sabado à noite


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 21:06)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Fil gostava de perguntar uma coisa: no domingo a zona de Lisboa vai estar sobre a iso de -30ºc a 500hPa e entre 0ºc e -1 a 850Ph, estas condições não estarão muito proximas da possibilidade de poder nevar tendo em consideração que em 29 de Janeiro os valores eram muito parecidos?



Dia 29 de Janeiro os valores eram bem mais baixos que esses, durante a tarde quando a temperatura desceu em picado para os 0,5ºC, devia haver uns -5ºC a 850hPa e -35ªC a 500hPa, para além de outros factores favoráveis á queda de neve. Eu pessoalmente nem para cidades como Chaves Vila Real ou Viseu estou muito seguro   

A partir de sexta á noite deixo de olhar modelos e passo a olhar para o céu e para o termómetro


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 21:12)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Dia 29 de Janeiro os valores eram bem mais baixos que esses, durante a tarde quando a temperatura desceu em picado para os 0,5ºC, devia haver uns -5ºC a 850hPa e -35ªC a 500hPa, para além de outros factores favoráveis á queda de neve. Eu pessoalmente nem para cidades como Chaves Vila Real ou Viseu estou muito seguro
> 
> A partir de sexta á noite deixo de olhar modelos e passo a olhar para o céu e para o termómetro



Eu penso e sei que a -5 nunca desceu o tejo, e a -35 nunca por cá passou, ou seja, eu com uma -30 e uma -2, vejo nevar a 100 ou 200m.

No dia 26 de Novembro, tive essas condições e estava a chover com 3º. Não esquecer que era Novembro e não Fevereiro e foi um episodio de apenas 1 dia. Aqui serão varios dias que obrigarão a temperatura a descer.


----------



## Fil (16 Fev 2006 às 21:25)

Bom, corrigindo-me a mim própio, era muito azar que não nevasse em Vila Real Viseu e Chaves no Domingo ou Segunda que são teoricamente os melhores dias. O problema para as cotas baixas penso que será o ar muito humido e o vento intenso mas pelo menos a precipitação será forte e podemos ter surpresas.



			
				Luper disse:
			
		

> Eu penso e sei que a -5 nunca desceu o tejo, e a -35 nunca por cá passou, ou seja, eu com uma -30 e uma -2, vejo nevar a 100 ou 200m.



Eu acho que desceu, se nevasse em Lisboa com -2ºC, então teria nevado muitas mais vezes após 1954. Lisboa com a sua posição entre o estuário do Tejo e o Atlântico mais a ilha de calor praticamente que está a uma cota de -100m   acho que só com muito frio que houve em altura foi possivel ter nevado lá.

29 de Janeiro de 2006
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2006/Rrea00220060129.gif

Se não houver frio em altura, até pode nevar com 0ºC. Estou agora a lembrar-me do 15 de Janeiro quando o frente entrou em Bragança, começou a chover com -0,2ºC e só passado uns minutos quando entrou o ar frio em altura é que começou a nevar, já com temperatura positiva em superficie.

Mas oxalá tenhas razão e eu esteja a ser demasiado pessimista


----------



## Dan (16 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

Isto de prever cotas de neve é complicado  
Quando não há ar frio em altitude até com -8ºC pode chover.
No dia 18 Fevereiro de 2003, esteve a chover várias horas com -3ºC /  -2ºC e só começou a nevar à tarde quando entrou o ar frio em altitude. 
Acho que para esse dia o IM previa 10ºC de máxima para Bragança e acabou por ficar em -1,5ºC.


----------



## GranNevada (16 Fev 2006 às 21:48)

> Eu penso e sei que a -5 nunca desceu o tejo, e a -35 nunca por cá passou



Desdeu , desceu . Desceu bem até ao Algarve e até para lá disso . 
Consulta os mapas .
Tens , por ex. , o dia 11/02/1956   

PS - Acho que vocês estão a ser um pouco exagerados ; emails à protecção civil , Brisa , etc   

Vamos ter bastante vento (estão a esquecer-se disso ?) e ondas bem grandes na costa ( e disto também ? ) .
Para já , no que respeita à neve , não a vejo abaixo dos 800 metros no Sábado e Domingo ( por falar nisso , vou passar o fds a 1200 m. de altitude    ) .
Para a semana já se verá - falta muito tempo e não sejamos alarmistas .

Boas noites


----------



## LUPER (16 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Desdeu , desceu . Desceu bem até ao Algarve e até para lá disso .
> Consulta os mapas .
> Tens , por ex. , o dia 11/02/1956
> 
> ...




Referia-me ao dia 29 de janeiro   

Não esquecer Sines, que quanto muito teve uma -3 e uma -31 talvez e nevou


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 22:29)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> E será que eles fazem caso dos emails?


nem podem penso eu segundo directrizes, serviu sim, se calhar para eles colocarem reportagens na rua em diferentes locais, por acaso não se lembram do dia 29 a grande quantidade de rporter da sic de manhâ...  

quanto aos modelos as 12h atrasaram mas a precipitação prolonga-se e na madrugada de 20/21 esxiste postencial para uns aguaceiros de neve a cotas baixas.
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/911099_METGRAM.TXT


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 22:40)

De facto mais importante para nevar é sem dúvida o frio em altitude, e refiro mais uma vez que estava a chover no marão com 0,5 a 15 Jan e quando nevou 28/29 estavam inicialmente 3ºC!

Aqui acredito que possa nevar acima dos 600 e de facto as partes mais a norte vão ficar com uma altura significativa


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2006 às 22:45)

boas ao ppl do forum, como 1post nao poderia deixar de dar o meu apreço ao fundador/es deste forum pois penso k faz muita falta para quem gosta destas andanças da meterologia...
ja agora gostava de deixar uma pergunta ao seringador se por acaso axa provavel queda de neve na covilha para o proximo fds?

cumpriemtos


----------



## Seringador (16 Fev 2006 às 23:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas ao ppl do forum, como 1post nao poderia deixar de dar o meu apreço ao fundador/es deste forum pois penso k faz muita falta para quem gosta destas andanças da meterologia...
> ja agora gostava de deixar uma pergunta ao seringador se por acaso axa provavel queda de neve na covilha para o proximo fds?
> 
> cumpriemtos



Boas e bem-vindo ao Forum!

Bem penso que as hpótese são fracas, asabaixo dos 600m, mas nunca se sabe com as temperaturas em altitude e direcção dos ventos, sendo que a área do maciço central poderia ajudar  

Covilhâ até ás 12h domingo

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/meteogr/nmm22/CAWY.PNG

Bragança
http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/index.htm


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2006 às 23:22)

boas é pena pois a covilhã ja nao e o k era em termos de neve, mas deixa-me dizer-te k a covilha esta a 750m altitude...

temos de esperar melhores dias    

cumprimentos


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

Previsiones de precipitación para estos días:


----------



## dj_alex (17 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

Boas...

Em relação às criticas do IM ha coisas que nao concordo...

1º a informação que o IM tem na sua página talvez seja 10% das coisas que se lá fazem, incluindo previsão de tempo...

2º Essa previsão de tempo é posta na pagina da internet apenas com um update por dia (o que nao concordo..pois devia ser feito um update de manha e à hora de almoço), sendo no entanto o udpate da previsão feita nas instalações do IM...

3º todos os dias de manha é feita uma chamada em video-conferencia com o servico de bombeiros e protecçao civil (ou lá como se chama, porque andam sp a mudar de nome...), por isso a informção relativa a previsao para o dia e para o dia+1 é passado à protecção civil..

Ahh..falo com conhecimento de causa..

4º Vamos esperar pelas proximas actualizações do IM e ver o que nos reservam...

Eu não estou a defender o IM...mas o IM não tem culpa de tudo.. ha muita coisa que não concordo, principalmente como o IM mete cá para fora as suas previsões....mas alguem acha que na previsão númerica o IM só tem aquelas saidas para o modelo do centro europeu e do ALadin??

Há muita informação que não passa cá para fora, nem me parece que vá passar...


5º De quem foi a culpa da A1 ter estado fechada em alguns lados quase 1 dia inteiro no final de Janeiro??? Do IM não foi de certeza, pois os responsaveis da A23 tiveram de certeza acesso a mesma previsão de tempo..e a A23 nunca teve fechada...Sabem porque?? Os responsaveis da A23 espalharam sal na noite e madrugada antes da queda de neve...
Esperemos que a brisa tenha aprendido a lição...se não desta vez vai haver estradas fechadas muito mais tempo...


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

Modelo de precipitación de Meteogalicia. Mucho más detallado que el anterior para el noroeste de España y el norte de Portugal. Ahí va


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 00:42)

El noroeste peninsular se va a hinchar


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 00:47)

En zonas por encima de los 800 msnm del Macizo Galaico, Occidente de la Codillera Cantábrica y Sanabria pueden pasar del metro de nieve en estos días. O más según los sitios. Las previsiones para Porto (entre A Gudiña y el lago de Sanabria en la provincia de Zamora) a 1200 msnm son de nieve desde mañana viernes hasta el miércoles que viene. Lo dicho, más de un metro seguro.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 00:58)

Parece que frio também não vai faltar lá para a minha zona.


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 01:02)

Alguem ja viu a previsao para Domingo do INM?


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 01:08)

As temperaturas mínimas são de bradar aos céus


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 01:13)

Para quem ainda se lembra do fim de semana  passado autenticamente Primaveril em comparação com este vai ser um contraste impresionante...  e já há muito tempo que não passava uma frente fria tão activa como esta que vai passar na noite de sabado e madrugada de domingo em expecial no norte e centro...a precipitação pode acomular entre 50 a 100mm de chuva em algumas regioes do norte.


----------



## Santos (17 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

*Sábado para Domingo*

Bom dia amigos

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela.0to3mid.shtml


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 01:19)

Eu gostava de perceber onde os rapazitos do INM almoçam e jantam, é que a pinga deve ser cá uma pomada carago


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

Alguem me pode explicar a diferença desta situação e a de 29 de Janeiro?

Eu só vejo -2 a 850hpa, mais nada. Como é que eles apresentam aquelas temperaturas manhosas?


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

Eles n percebem nada do assunto   

Para além disso, tenho reparado que as temperaturas que eles dão para o último dia para que tem previsão são sempre muito desfasadas das que eles preveêm no próprio dia.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

Aquelas temperaturas não são as temperaturas definitivas ate lá eles vão alterar aquilo mais umas 3 vezes tem muitas vezes que o ke metem na vespera não se pode acreditar quanto mais com 3 dias antes.


----------



## Santos (17 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

Assim parece que a coisa funciona, ou seja quando a informação flui na realidade 


16 de febrero de 2006, 20h30 



Protección Civil alerta a Galicia ante la posibilidad de rachas muy fuertes de viento 
MADRID, 16 (EUROPA PRESS) 

La Dirección General de Protección Civil y Emergencias alertó hoy a Galicia y a las comunidades autónomas de Asturias, Cantabria y Madrid ante la posibilidad de que durante la tarde/noche de hoy se produzcan rachas de vientos fuertes o muy fuertes. 

Según la previsión del Instituto Nacional de Meteorología (INM), en el litoral de las provincias de A Coruña y Lugo se registrarán rachas muy fuertes, ya que los vientos alcanzarán los 90 a 110 kilómetros por hora. 

Asimismo, las rachas también serán muy fuertes en Asturias y el tercio norte de Cantabria, donde alcanzarán entre 90 y 100 kilómetros. En la ciudad de Madrid se esperan igualmente rachas fuertes de viento que pueden alcanzar los 60 kilómetros por hora.


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 01:35)

Começo a acreditar que pode vir aí um fim de semana - início de próxima semana ainda melhor do que se prevê. Para dar um exemplo, o snow-forecast atreve-se com temperatura de 1ºC para 3ª de manhã em Braga, com períodos de chuva fraca


----------



## Snow (17 Fev 2006 às 01:37)

29 de Janeiro = a 18/19 de Fevereiro, é dificil que as cotas sejam tão baixas, mas uma coisa é certa a neve vem em força para as regiões altas. agr só falta saber ao certo onde se situa a cota minima.


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

Previsiones de nieve hasta finales del sábado

http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml

 Previsiones desde el domingo al martes







 Estas previsiones a veces fallan pero nos dan una idea aproximada basada en el modelo GFS.

 Lo que está claro es que en la suma de todos los días analizados se pueden superar más de dos metros de nieve nueva en algunas zonas de la Cordillera Cantábrica Occidental. Y todo eso hay que sumarlo a la nieve que ya hay sobre el terreno. Espectacular!!


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 04:18)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Isto de prever cotas de neve é complicado
> Quando não há ar frio em altitude até com -8ºC pode chover.
> No dia 18 Fevereiro de 2003, esteve a chover várias horas com -3ºC /  -2ºC e só começou a nevar à tarde quando entrou o ar frio em altitude.
> Acho que para esse dia o IM previa 10ºC de máxima para Bragança e acabou por ficar em -1,5ºC.



Lembro-me tão bem desse dia, foi dos dias mais frios por que passei, nunca tinha assistido a coisa igual, choveu bastante tempo, embora fosse fraca, e formou-se uma espessa camada de gelo em tudo o que era sítio, um dia muito perigoso para sair de casa.

Já agora, lembraste o que é que esteve associado a essa situação?


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 07:25)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Lembro-me tão bem desse dia, foi dos dias mais frios por que passei, nunca tinha assistido a coisa igual, choveu bastante tempo, embora fosse fraca, e formou-se uma espessa camada de gelo em tudo o que era sítio, um dia muito perigoso para sair de casa.
> 
> Já agora, lembraste o que é que esteve associado a essa situação?



Curioso, eu não me lembro absolutamente nada desse dia   
Também nessa altura eu não ligava nenhuma ao tempo que fazia   

Bem, parece que o GFS por alguma razão voltou a não actualizar, desta vez a falhou a saida das 00h  

EDIT: parece que foi o wetterzentrale.de que falhou e não o GFS


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Fev 2006 às 09:15)

Descupem o offtopic, não sei se o dj_alex queria colocar aqui o post dele, uma vez que na secção Geral, é que temos um tópico a falar do IM, mas é a minha resposta para o seu comentário.

@alex, mas tu tens muita razão no que defendes. Agora repara, o que tu referes nós não conhecemos (pelo menos falo pela minha pessoa e pela maioria dos que por aqui andam), como tu mesmo dizes há muita informação que não passa cá para fora, e sobre isso só podemos especular. Porque é que se mantém essa cortina pseudo secreta-sigilosa? Esta atitude nos tempos que correm não é a mais correcta, senão repara em tantos outros locais de meteorologia que colocam muita informação cá para fora, eu também sei que não abrem mão de todos os dados que detém no momento, mas a atitude é completamente diferente, mais aberta eu diria. Já viste que quanto mais importante é uma situação, assim radar deixa de funcionar no site e até as EMA's deixam de dar informação? Isso resulta em críticas por parte de quem é utilizador do site do IM. Será coincidência? Épa são vezes a mais, acho que nisto até tu concordas  .

Eu também sei que o IM, para além de ser o organismo estatal responsável a nível nacional pelas actividades nos domínios da Meteorologia, também o é da Sismologia e da Qualidade do Ar. Mas aqui neste fórum referimo-nos mais directamente à meteorologia, também se fala de Sismologia e até porventura da Qualidade do Ar, mas a dita da Meteorologia é a que mais nos apaixona a todos, a ti que és profissional na área e a mim que sou um perfeito amador como tantos outros, agora é realmente um gosto em comum por todos nós. 
Mas ainda assim continuo com a minha opinião de que o que transparece cá para fora não é a melhor imagem, porque é que falham tanto nas suas previsões? Eu como tantos outros da-mos mais credibilidade ao que vem de outros locais, por exemplo do vizinho INM, e não é só pelo velho ditado _" A galinha da minha vizinha é melhor que a minha "_, é pelas previsões e sua confirmação, estão quase sempre mais próximos da realidade. Qual será o motivo da grande cautela que sempre apresenta o nosso IM? Medo a falhar? Acabam por denegrir a sua imagem ainda mais com as previsões que fazem. Eu não sei se é a opinião generalizada no resto do país, mas por exemplo nas regiões fronteiriças, toda a minha gentinha dá ouvidos ás previsões espanholas e faz orelhas surdas ás do nosso IM, simplesmente porque "acertam mais", como diz o povo.

Quanto aos updates na página de só ser feito um por dia, olha que discordo, normalmente fazem mais, ás vezes até mais de um, por isso se reparares no horário verás que uns estão ás 6 da manhã outros ás 17h, etc.  

A questão das auto-estradas, pois, se tu o dizes eu acredito, és uma pessoa que pelas tuas opiniões expressas aqui no fórum me inspiras confiança  , e olha que mais tempo que a A1, esteve fechada a A6 e com gentinha nos seus pópos que ainda lá ficou algum tempo à espera que alguém os tirasse dali!  , claro que tem menos movimento que a A1, mas é porta de ligação com o resto da Europa. A situação da A23 foi impecável, realmente quando vi a entrevista com o responsável, fiquei muito satisfeito por haver gente inteligente e precavida, só que a A23 é da responsabilidade da Scutvias e não da Brisa


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 09:45)

Bem parece que temos uma -35 e uma -5 sobre nós no meio da proxima semana   

Só falta a precipitação, para um belo nevão a todas as cotas e até negativas


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 09:48)

Já repararam no modelo do wetterzentrale para 4ªfeira?





De sonho


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 09:51)

E esta saida foi quente   

eu continuo a insistir que irão existir muitas supresas, pois cada vez mais recebemos mais frio a 500 e a 850, isto só vai melhorar.

Será a neve à cota 0? Cada vez mais vejo isso como certo pro Norte


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 09:55)

Previsão para 2ªFeira:

"(...)Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 1300 metros.

Pequena subida de temperatura."

   

Nem é preciso saber de onde vem esta previsão, pois não?


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 10:00)

Epá mas este pessoal o que é que anda lá a fazer? É inacreditavel, depois vem pra televisão que bem, foi uma frente fria pouco usual que cruzou o território, bla, bla, bla.

No fim tb eu acerto  . Isto dá pena mesmo, isto não é prudência é imcompetência.

Eu quero me rir com as estradas e muitas casas do Norte, ou melhor chorar. Parece que estamos em casa com um assasino e ainda lhes damos um copo para beber um whiskey. 

Mais uma vez chamo a atenção do que se está a preparar, é algo de monstruoso, vejam a saida das 06h. Ai o Carnaval, desfiles sobre a neve   

É a muitas horas, mas segue insistindo nessas situações brutais. Parece que vamos ter um final de Fevereiro e principio de Março melhor do que 56


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 10:50)

ui ui, acho que vou mas é começar a pensar em comprar um trenó, se calhar vai ser o único meio de transporte possível no carnaval


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 10:57)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> ui ui, acho que vou mas é começar a pensar em comprar um trenó, se calhar vai ser o único meio de transporte possível no carnaval


 Eu já tenho um e um fato e luvas da neve, vou mascarado de esquiador  vai ser bonito vai, já é a n-ésima vez que ele avisa


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 11:00)

Os sites já começam a dar neve aqui pra minha zona pro fds


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 11:20)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Os sites já começam a dar neve aqui pra minha zona pro fds


Em Aveiro??? Em que site??


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 11:26)

Por si os sirve de algo coloco la previsión para 7 días del INM en algunos territorios de Sanabria. Nota: no os fijeis en las temperaturas. Están mal. Lo que vale es todo lo demás.

Porto (nieve todos los días)






Requejo






Hermisende






 Puebla de Sanabria


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 11:31)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Em Aveiro??? Em que site??



Oliveira do Bairro é a minha zona a 25 km para o SE de Aveiro

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO001|OLIVEIRA%20DO%20BAIRRO|&metric=1

Dá para qualquer local 

Há vejam porto, braga, e fiquem supresos.

O Carnaval este ano corre o risco de não sair à rua.

É do aquecimento global, não é?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (17 Fev 2006 às 12:13)

Boa tarde a todos,

Estou maravilhado com os novos GFS da Wetterzentrale especialmente para o fim de semana do Carnaval onde me parece que vai ser espectacular. Não sei bem se será uma vaga de frio mas ao que percebi vai haver muita neve até mais do que neste FDS. A temperatura vai baixar tanto que poderá nevar novamente no LITORAL.    

Grande abraço


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Fev 2006 às 12:16)

Ui que maravilha!    tenho que ir comprar anticongelante para o meu boguinhas!Ele é muito sensivel...um bocadinho d frio e constipa-se logo!  Ainda por cima com o que aí vem!!  Comecem a dar uma achegazinha às vossas makinas fotográficas para o fim d semana duríssimo d trabalho!Há que lhes tirar o pó!


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Fev 2006 às 12:22)

Check this out!! Para o Porto, domingo à noite :
"Sunday Night: Cold; rather cloudy in the evening, then intermittent wet snow, up to 1" late "


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 12:23)

Os modelos feliparam outra vez, as runs desapareceram do ecran dos ensembles   
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/MT8_Porto_ens.png


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 12:24)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Ui que maravilha!    tenho que ir comprar anticongelante para o meu boguinhas!Ele é muito sensivel...um bocadinho d frio e constipa-se logo!  Ainda por cima com o que aí vem!!  Comecem a dar uma achegazinha às vossas makinas fotográficas para o fim d semana duríssimo d trabalho!Há que lhes tirar o pó!


Eu se em Jan disparei 70 fotos para a minha reportagem não sei o que vai ser agora....


----------



## Pedro Canelas (17 Fev 2006 às 12:25)

Ao que me parece temos -7 nos 850mb e -35 nos 500mb na noite de 26 para 27 de Fevereiro aqui para Lisboa  . Lindo Carnaval


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 12:27)

"Tempos" esquecidos vêem aí!!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (17 Fev 2006 às 12:29)

Seringador, o que é que achas que vai acontecer no FDS do Carnaval  
Eu acho que vai ser um FDS de muito    por todo pais


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 13:05)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Seringador, o que é que achas que vai acontecer no FDS do Carnaval
> Eu acho que vai ser um FDS de muito    por todo pais



Pode ser um fim de mês entre 8 e 80..., contudo já é a 5ª vez que vejo uma RUN com uma situação especial para essa data ( pena é que seja sempre na run das 06h) e pelas minhas previsões vamos ter continuação do frio a partir do quarto minguante que entra a 20/21   e depois ao entrar na Lua Nova existirá uma mudança acentuada evento extremo e tempestuoso  , espero que me engane a este último!  


Não podemos é entrar em demasiada confiança nos modelos, para mim servem de suporte unicamente!


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 13:12)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Pode ser um fim de mês entre 8 e 80..., contudo já é a 5ª vez que vejo uma RUN com uma situação especial para essa data ( pena é que seja sempre na run das 06h) e pelas minhas previsões vamos ter continuação do frio a partir do quarto minguante que entra a 20/21   e depois ao entrar na Lua Nova existirá uma mudança acentuada evento extremo e tempestuoso  , espero que me engane a este último!
> 
> 
> Não podemos é entrar em demasiada confiança nos modelos, para mim servem de suporte unicamente!



Equeci-me de dizer que gosto da circulação da atmosfera a Norte para os próximos dias à frente do FDS


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 13:35)

em principio vamos ter muito frio e talvez alguma neve no nosso pais, mas será k irá ser como o passado mes de janeiro k a frente ao entrar no continente se dispersou para latitudes mais a sul tendo o norte e o centro do pais tendo ficado sem neve?    

cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 13:45)

Cada vez vejo isto a ficar com melhor aspecto e o GFS anda a ameaçar muito para o fim do mês, cuidado pq afinal poderá ser verdade. Ai sim seria neve a rodos em todo o lado. Lá parava o país uns dias


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 13:48)

Meus caros, ainda não entrou a ISO 0ºC e já neva no Cebreiro a 1000 msnm    

http://meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=3490&postcount=95


http://www.crtvg.es/cgi-bin/camweb/camaras.asp?id=17&idioma=galego


----------



## Antonio (17 Fev 2006 às 13:52)

Pek disse:
			
		

> Previsiones de precipitación para estos días:



Obrigado por este site! Gracias...


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 13:56)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Meus caros, ainda não entrou a ISO 0ºC e já neva no Cebreiro a 1000 msnm
> 
> http://meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=3490&postcount=95
> 
> ...



Estao com uma -27 e uma 2 e a nevar a 1000m com muito vento.

O geopotencial e os ares frios acumulados fazem o resto

A cota teórica seria de 1300m, ou seja, começem a retirar uns 300m às cotas teóricas e podemos atingir os 300 a 400m este fds


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 14:14)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Meus caros, ainda não entrou a ISO 0ºC e já neva no Cebreiro a 1000 msnm
> 
> http://meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=3490&postcount=95
> 
> ...




Isso é o que eu gosto das ascenções térmicas!! Bom sinal....


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 14:18)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Isso é o que eu gosto das ascenções térmicas!! Bom sinal....




O que quer dizer isso, Seringador?


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 14:28)

para mim este é mais fiável escolham a segunda a contar no fim, aponta uma cota  entre os 1100

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html


----------



## Serrano (17 Fev 2006 às 14:40)

Para já, chegaram os aguaceiros à cota 500m da Covilhã com cerca de 10 graus e disseram-me que no Maciço Central da Serra tem estado a nevar.

No fim de semana, o tempo parece que vai estar interessante e na zona onde eu moro (775m) a neve é capaz de aparecer no domingo.

Em relação ao Carnaval, a situação promete, mas ainda falta muito tempo, no entanto, conforme estão agora os modelos seria um evento histórico.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 14:52)

boas serrano sera k e desta k vamos recordar antigos nevoes na nossa cidade.... tudo indica k a neve nos fará uma visita vamos ver  


covilha (750m) temp: 8.7ºc a descer, aguaceiros e fortes rajadas de vento


----------



## GranNevada (17 Fev 2006 às 15:04)

Tenho constatado já há vários anos que no Cebreiro neva sempre muito mais e muito mais cedo do que aqui nas montanhas . Por exemplo : acabo de ligar para Pitões (vou lá passar este fds  ) , a 1200m de altitude e nada de neve . Nem nos cumes mais altos do gerês ...
Vale a pena é ir ver o Mar - ondas de 8m.   . Vou ver se dou lá uma saltadela


----------



## GranNevada (17 Fev 2006 às 15:06)

Aqui o vento sopra em média a 40 Km/h com a rajada máxima , para já , de 77Km/h às 13.58 h .


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 15:09)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Tenho constatado já há vários anos que no Cebreiro neva sempre muito mais e muito mais cedo do que aqui nas montanhas . Por exemplo : acabo de ligar para Pitões (vou lá passar este fds  ) , a 1200m de altitude e nada de neve . Nem nos cumes mais altos do gerês ...
> Vale a pena é ir ver o Mar - ondas de 8m.   . Vou ver se dou lá uma saltadela




Não te esqueças das fotos!!


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2006 às 15:10)

No me resisto a poneros estos mapas tan alucinantes a 10 días. Probablemente la situación y la tendencia la cambien pero si esto llegara a cumplirse hablaríamos de metros de nieve en cotas realmente bajas. Acantilados de nieve!!











   

 Modelos para enmarcar


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:11)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> O que quer dizer isso, Seringador?


TEM HAVER COM AS DESLOCAÇÕES DAS MASSAS DO AR NO INTERIOR DAS FORMAÇÕES NUBLOSAS, EM POUCAS PALAVRAS QUANTO MAIS ALTAS FOREM AS NUVENS MAIOR A SUA ESPESSURA E MAIOR INSTABILIDADE DAS CORRENTES DE ASCENÇÃO E O INVERSO, POTENCIANDO AS SITUAÇÕES DE NÍVEL OROGRÁFICO, TANTO AO NIVEL DE TEMPERATURA E A FORMA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO!

O MeteO do UK lançou um aviso para a próxima semana vinda de NE  
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2006/pr20060217.html


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 15:23)

Que espectacular!!!!!!!!  , a situação a partir do dia 25, aquele anticiclone está o máximo, já tinha saudades de o ver assim!!!, Acho que vir uma vaga de frio muito brava para toda a Europa


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:32)

Que bonita Storm Track!!    
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

temperaturas virtuais a 850hpa!
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021700&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=48hr
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021700&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=72hr
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021700&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=94hr
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021700&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=120hr
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006021700&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=144hr


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:38)

Uma boa ciclogénese amanhã, estranho não terem lançado avisos à navegação e pr causa do vento pq só olhando para esta imagem dá para ver ....

http://www.weatherimages.org/data/imag98.html


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:39)

e com um Jet em cima de nós....
http://weather.unisys.com/upper_air/ua_nhem_300.gif


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:47)

CHAVES

Quinta a Domingo http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/chaves11.1to3.shtml 

Segunda a Quarta http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/chaves11.4to6.shtml

BRAGANÇA:  

Quinta a Domingo http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/braganca7.1to3.shtml 

Segunda a Quarta http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/braganca7.4to6.shtml

VILA REAL:

Quinta a Domingo http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/VilaReal.1to3.shtml 

Segunda a Quarta http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/VilaReal.4to6.shtml


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 15:50)

Isto está tudo a correr muito bem, afinal a melhor parte poderá nem vir neste fim de semana, temos vários dias interessantes pela frente   

Faz lembrar um pouco o histórico Fevereiro de á 50 anos, também teve um final explosivo com MUITA neve


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 15:55)

também Gosto da carta Bracknel a 132h com aquela linha convectiva e 528 dam!  

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/brack4a.gif


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 16:03)

3ª feira   4ªf            5ªf
 400m     300m         400m


Para a Província de Ourense, segundo o INM espanhol, e eles até trabalham bem


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 16:04)

E já estão a sair..

http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn481.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn541.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn482.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn483.png
http://217.160.75.104/wz/pics/Rtavn484.png


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 16:05)

Eu gosto é do modelo NOGAPS





O dia depois de amanhã está próximo


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 16:18)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> TEM HAVER COM AS DESLOCAÇÕES DAS MASSAS DO AR NO INTERIOR DAS FORMAÇÕES NUBLOSAS, EM POUCAS PALAVRAS QUANTO MAIS ALTAS FOREM AS NUVENS MAIOR A SUA ESPESSURA E MAIOR INSTABILIDADE DAS CORRENTES DE ASCENÇÃO E O INVERSO, POTENCIANDO AS SITUAÇÕES DE NÍVEL OROGRÁFICO, TANTO AO NIVEL DE TEMPERATURA E A FORMA DE PRECIPITAÇÃO!
> 
> O MeteO do UK lançou um aviso para a próxima semana vinda de NE
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2006/pr20060217.html


 Muito agradecido, Seringador.

Isto cada vez está melhor, e o INM segue impávido e sereno na sua cota 1300 para segunda feira


----------



## Snow (17 Fev 2006 às 17:32)

olhem para os modelos do dia 27. mudaram radicalmente.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 17:37)

É normal que mudem a tantos dias e hão-de continuar a mudar, o importante é que o da próxima semana se mantem, do dia 27 para diante já se verá mais tarde


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 17:38)

Snow disse:
			
		

> olhem para os modelos do dia 27. mudaram radicalmente.



Temos de ter calma, ele volta   ele ja foi sinalizado 2 ou 3 vezes, portanto há que esperar lá pro dia 20 ou 21.

Para já vamos disfrutar deste fds e semana que será em cheio 

Foi uma saida quente, mas cada vez mais tem saidas frias   , vejam o ensemble do Porto


----------



## Snow (17 Fev 2006 às 17:47)

Para a semana que vem, segundo os modelos, a falta de precipitação a partir de terça é que vai ser o maior problema, porque  há muito.


----------



## Seringador (17 Fev 2006 às 18:35)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Temos de ter calma, ele volta   ele ja foi sinalizado 2 ou 3 vezes, portanto há que esperar lá pro dia 20 ou 21.
> 
> Para já vamos disfrutar deste fds e semana que será em cheio
> 
> Foi uma saida quente, mas cada vez mais tem saidas frias   , vejam o ensemble do Porto



Mas é sempre bom ver membros quentes a tenderem para o frio


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 18:45)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Mas é sempre bom ver membros quentes a tenderem para o frio



E neste estão lá 2   

Enfim pessoalmente acredito num final de mês e inicio de Março, que irá ficar na história. Mas, pode sempre tudo ir por água abaixo.

O que me faz afirmar que a cota irá rondar os 300 a 400m neste dias tem a ver principalmente com uma coisa. A iso 0 abarca o N do paralelo 40 por 168h seguidas, ou seja 7 dias inteiros, caso os modelos se confirmem. Isso tem de ter efeitos locais nas temperaturas, para além dos esperado.


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 19:02)

Vejam este modelo interessante: zona da Peneda-Gerês com 25cm de neve acumulados sábado durante a tarde e inicio de noite!  
Vou tentar ir lá acima á zona de Montalegre no Domingo onde a precipitação irá abrandar um pouco: cerca de 10cm durante a noite e manhã.
Mas como podem ver, não esperem neve em cotas baixas, vejam onde está a "isozero", nos 1200 m! No maximo teremos neve acima dos 800 metros este fim de semana.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 19:15)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Vejam este modelo interessante: zona da Peneda-Gerês com 25cm de neve acumulados sábado durante a tarde e inicio de noite!
> Vou tentar ir lá acima á zona de Montalegre no Domingo onde a precipitação irá abrandar um pouco: cerca de 10cm durante a noite e manhã.
> Mas como podem ver, não esperem neve em cotas baixas, vejam onde está a "isozero", nos 1200 m! No maximo teremos neve acima dos 800 metros este fim de semana.



Concordo, acho que a cota de neve não vai estar assim tão baixa. Eu considero-me com sorte de vir nevar aqui em minha casa.


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 19:15)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Vejam este modelo interessante: zona da Peneda-Gerês com 25cm de neve acumulados sábado durante a tarde e inicio de noite!
> Vou tentar ir lá acima á zona de Montalegre no Domingo onde a precipitação irá abrandar um pouco: cerca de 10cm durante a noite e manhã.
> Mas como podem ver, não esperem neve em cotas baixas, vejam onde está a "isozero", nos 1200 m! No maximo teremos neve acima dos 800 metros este fim de semana.




Permite descordar, pois iremos ver neve nos 300 a 400m. A situação é em tudo idêntica à de 26 de Novembro, com a agravante de existir mais geopotencial e mais dias de duração.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 19:22)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Permite descordar, pois iremos ver neve nos 300 a 400m. A situação é em tudo idêntica à de 26 de Novembro, com a agravante de existir mais geopotencial e mais dias de duração.



Bem, acho que nesta madrugada já podemos ver mais ou menos por onde vai estar a cota de neve que é quando a linha de 0ºC a 850hPa e -25ºC a 500hPa vai entrar pela Galiza e norte de Portugal. Os -30ºC só deve entrar sábado á noite e aí sim deve haver possibilidades de ver neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 19:29)

Como LUPER? Se temos a isotermica de 0ºC a 1200m de altitude, como é possivel nevar a 300/400? Não sei que gradiente térmico estás a usar, mas nem que seja 1ºC/100m em ar saturado, da-te uma temperatura de  +- 8/9º a essa altitude. 
A essa altitude irá nevar sim, mas só lá para o meio da semana.

Um abraço.


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 19:40)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Como LUPER? Se temos a isotermica de 0ºC a 1200m de altitude, como é possivel nevar a 300/400? Não sei que gradiente térmico estás a usar, mas nem que seja 1ºC/100m em ar saturado, da-te uma temperatura de  +- 8/9º a essa altitude.
> A essa altitude irá nevar sim, mas só lá para o meio da semana.
> 
> Um abraço.



Pela que percebo do teu raciocinio, a isotermica 0 deveria estar a quantos metros de altura para ver neve a 300-400m?


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 19:46)

Na Figueira nevou com uma -5 e uma -32 + -, portanto penso que a situação agora será menos fria um pouco, mas muito mais duradoura, o que permitirá atingir 300 a 400 com muita facilidade


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 19:48)

Como eu tinha referido num post de há uns dias atrás ficaria muito surpreendido se as cotas baixassem dos 900/800m este fim de semana e agora não tenho duvidas, pode baixar sim mas a partir de segunda,vamos ter  isso sim uma tempestade bem forte no mar e vento muito forte para não falar na chuva que também vai ser forte em particular no norte, mas atenção ao vento e a ondulação forte...


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 19:51)

Domingo teremos a confirmação das cotas. Mas para já com a -25 e  a 2 temos neve a 1000m no Cebreiro


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 19:57)

boas de repente foi-se tudo, mudança radical no snow forecast pra semana k vem tavam a dar neve pra toda a semana e agora puff  
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/braganca7.4to6.shtml
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.4to6.shtml
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 20:06)

Vejam o europeu


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 20:10)

desculpa luper podes facultar-me o link?

cumprimentos


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 20:12)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> desculpa luper podes facultar-me o link?
> 
> cumprimentos



http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsecmeur.html


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 20:50)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Pela que percebo do teu raciocinio, a isotermica 0 deveria estar a quantos metros de altura para ver neve a 300-400m?




Na situação de 29 de janeiro a isotérmica 0º andou na península ibérica entre os 500 e os 0 metros.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Fev 2006 às 20:55)

Boa Noite A Todos, AlguÉm Me Pode Facilitar Um Site Onde Possa 
Procurar As Cotas Do Nosso “ Portugalito “
Obrigada


----------



## Senador (17 Fev 2006 às 21:07)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Domingo teremos a confirmação das cotas. Mas para já com a -25 e  a 2 temos neve a 1000m no Cebreiro



Há neve no Cebreiro, mas tens 4.9ºC em Montalegre (1000m) ás 19h00! Nem água-neve cai, só chuva.


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 21:36)

aki deixo a previsao do snow-forecast na serra da estrela








[/IMG]


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 21:40)

É impressão minha ou prevê muito pouca acumulação? Se somar aquilo tudo dá só 48cm...


----------



## ACalado (17 Fev 2006 às 21:45)

Pois pareçe k sim ja agora deixo aki um desafio a kem percebe mais destas questoes de meterologia pois eu sou um aprendiz para fazer uma previsao como sera este fim de semana em portugal em termos de neve, sera k cidades como covilha, bragança, guarda, vila real terao a visita da tão esperada neve~?

abraços


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 22:16)

Eu não sei a altura dessas terras mas se tiverem abaixo dos 800 ou 900 metros não me parece que neve devido à direcção dos ventos que sopram com força de oeste( ar maritimo) ate domingo só a partir de segunda quando girarem para norte é que a  cota poderá descer um pouco,mas se calhar com menos chuva.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Fev 2006 às 22:19)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Eu não sei a altura dessas terras mas se tiverem abaixo dos 800 ou 900 metros não me parece que neve devido à direcção dos ventos que sopram com força de oeste( ar maritimo) ate domingo só a partir de segunda quando girarem para norte é que a  cota poderá descer um pouco,mas se calhar com menos chuva.



Já tem nevado a essas cotas ou mesmo a menor altitude com ventos de SW, pelo menos em Trás-os-Montes.

Até é qdo neva mais


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 22:36)

O que é que se passa com os modelos GFS das 18h??? Alguém já os conseguiu ver?


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 22:39)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Já tem nevado a essas cotas ou mesmo a menor altitude com ventos de SW, pelo menos em Trás-os-Montes.
> 
> Até é qdo neva mais


Aqui por Bragança o melhor é mesmo SW, com Norte não cai quase nada. Mas também é muito mais difícil nevar com SW.
Eu não tenho grandes expectativas para este fim-de-semana, talvez na noite de Domingo para Segunda.

Depois de segunda o vento vira para norte e o frio aumenta mas não deve cair nada, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 22:57)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O que é que se passa com os modelos GFS das 18h??? Alguém já os conseguiu ver?



Pois, parece que o wetterzentrale.de ultimamente anda a falhar muito  

Também podes consultar o modelo GFS neste site:

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html

Eu ainda não sei muito bem como funciona.


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Na situação de 29 de janeiro a isotérmica 0º andou na península ibérica entre os 500 e os 0 metros.



Eu estou a falar da temperatura a 850hpa, ou seja, 0º a 850, não de outra qualquer temperatura. Acho que estás a confundir as coisas....


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2006 às 23:00)

Mas eu falei de vento de Oeste não de SW e este vento pode parecer que não mas vai ter um efeito nas temperaturas em cotas mais baixas e não é para descerem.mas isto que eu falo é durante a parte mais intensa da passagem da depressão e da frente Pq. depois é natural que o vento gire e a situação ficar mais fria após a passagem da frente!mas espero que me engane.


----------



## Dan (17 Fev 2006 às 23:03)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Pois, parece que o wetterzentrale.de ultimamente anda a falhar muito
> 
> Também podes consultar o modelo GFS neste site:
> 
> ...



Também está em actualização   e normalmente ainda actualiza mais lentamente que o wetterzentrale.


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 23:04)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Pois, parece que o wetterzentrale.de ultimamente anda a falhar muito
> 
> Também podes consultar o modelo GFS neste site:
> 
> ...



Não tem também o das 18 h     Das 18h só tem do de ontem...


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

Com o optimismo de uns e o pessimismo de outros já nem sei o que pensar  
Agora percebo os tipos do IM eles tal como nós também não sabem que cota de neve vão colocar.  
Os optimistas dão quase cota zero e os pessimistas dão cotas de 800m, afinal em que ficamos?  
O que eu sei é que no dia 29 de Janeiro a isos em Lisboa eram -30ºc e -4ºc
Quais são as que preveem agora?????
É que eu já vi tantos modelos que até já estou com olhos em bico e já nem consigo destinguir as isotermas   
O que eu sei é que ontem ás 23 horas estavam 11ºc aqui no Pinhal Novo e hoje estão 13ºc


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 23:12)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Com o optimismo de uns e o pessimismo de outros já nem sei o que pensar
> Agora percebo os tipos do IM eles tal como nós também não sabem que cota de neve vão colocar.
> Os optimistas dão quase cota zero e os pessimistas dão cotas de 800m, afinal em que ficamos?
> O que eu sei é que no dia 29 de Janeiro a isos em Lisboa eram -30ºc e -4ºc
> ...



Tens sensivelmente as mesmas isos, com a diferença de estas durarem em pricipio 7 dias seguidos.


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 23:13)

A mim aparece-me o das 18h de hoje! 






Agora já nem consigo entrar no site do wetterzentrale...


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Tens sensivelmente as mesmas isos, com a diferença de estas durarem em pricipio 7 dias seguidos.


Obrigado Luper

Então posso concluir que existem possibilidades LEGITIMAS de pensar que pode nevar em Lisboa pois se as isos são as mesmas e a duração ainda é maior que na situação do dia 29 de janeiro, VERDADE?


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 23:20)

Sinceramente acho MUITO improvável....   

Mas depois do que aconteceu há 3 semanas, tudo é possível


----------



## joaocpais (17 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente acho MUITO improvável....
> 
> Mas depois do que aconteceu há 3 semanas, tudo é possível



Mas se as isos são as mesmas e acompanhadas de precipitação??????????


----------



## Fil (17 Fev 2006 às 23:30)

Dá para consultar o wetterzentrale através do IP:

http://217.160.75.104/topkarten/fsavneur.html

Penso que esta saida das 18h é bastante semelhante á das 12h. O melhor dia neste fds para a neve vai ser no Domingo mas em Lisboa parece-me impossivel, se nevar em Vila Real já é uma sorte. Acho que ficamos mal habituados depois do que aconteceu no dia 29/01. Talvez durante a próxima semana haja alguma possibilidade


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

É um verdadeiro sonho o GFS a 150h


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 23:37)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Obrigado Luper
> 
> Então posso concluir que existem possibilidades LEGITIMAS de pensar que pode nevar em Lisboa pois se as isos são as mesmas e a duração ainda é maior que na situação do dia 29 de janeiro, VERDADE?



Eu pessoalmente vejo uma situação semelhante, mas.......


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 23:45)

Para ser sincero, já estive mais confiante... 

Os modelos da 00h eram melhores do que os mais recentes


----------



## LUPER (17 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

Eu cada vez vejo os modelos melhores, é impressionante como eles andam.

Vamos ter algo de grande, disso não tenho grandes duvidas.

A semana será fenomenal, só peca por falta de preci na 3º, 4 e 5º feira  

De resto temos tudo 

Alguem já viu o europeu? Têm duvidas do que ai vem?


----------



## tozequio (17 Fev 2006 às 23:56)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> A semana será fenomenal, só peca por falta de preci na 3º, 4 e 5º feira



http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-detail.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO|&fday=7&metric=1


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 00:00)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-detail.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO|&fday=7&metric=1




Eu já te disse que a malta a Norte do paralelo 40 vai ter a dose certa este Inverno, faz parte do plano   , temos de ter calma e paciência, tudo se está a colocar em acção


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 01:17)

> "Quem quiser fazer um boneco de neve este fim-de-semana poderá ter sorte, já que o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê queda de neve na Serra da Estrela e em Trás-os-Montes. *O manto branco só deverá cobrir as zonas altas (acima dos 1400 metros), mas ao longo do fim-de-semana a nove poderá descer até aos 1000 metros de altitude. *
> 
> Mas quem está à espera de uma repetição da queda de neve que marcou o último domingo de Janeiro, pode tirar o cavalinho da chuva porque no sul e no litoral do país só vai mesmo chover.* «Não se prevê neve para o litoral do país*», esclareceu o Instituto de Meteorologia ao PortugalDiário. «Apenas precipitação e diminuição da temperatura». Quem quiser fazer um boneco de neve este fim-de-semana poderá ter sorte, já que o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê queda de neve na Serra da Estrela e em Trás-os-Montes. *O manto branco só deverá cobrir as zonas altas (acima dos 1400 metros), mas ao longo do fim-de-semana a nove poderá descer até aos 1000 metros de altitude. *



E eles batem no ceguinho   

Quanto à 2ªparte, eu não teria tanta certeza, certamente que não neste fim de semana, mas na próxima semana quem sabe


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 01:22)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E eles batem no ceguinho
> 
> Quanto à 2ªparte, eu não teria tanta certeza, certamente que não neste fim de semana, mas na próxima semana quem sabe




        

Mas pq estes rapazes são cegos?


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 01:23)

Seringador, o que achas do europeu?


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

Eu acho dificil nevar abaixo dos 600/700m, mas estabeleço uma cota de 800m, no Vodafone Live a Meteolive dá neve  para Bragança que está pouco acima dos 800m e, quando isso acontece há que considerar menos 100 a 150m, além disso não confio nesse mapa da snow- forecast, vou mais sem dúvida para o www2.wetter3.de, esse sim nas situaçõe que nevou só se enganou a 100m e estabelece uma cota de 900 a partir da madrugada de domingo mas, saliento aquilo que o Dan mencionou o facto de ter um maior geopotencial o que poderá baixar até aos 600/700m, era bom!


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

E para a próxima semana, o que poderá acontecer?


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Seringador, o que achas do europeu?




Acho-o excelente e se tiver assim na 2ª arrisco a dizer que se chover vamos ter uma partida de carnaval pq ninguém leva a mal!   

abraço


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 01:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Acho-o excelente e se tiver assim na 2ª arrisco a dizer que se chover vamos ter uma partida de carnaval pq ninguém leva a mal!
> 
> abraço



Eu vejo uma partida em Ovar, na Mealhada, Figueira, Torres, em Loulé não vejo


----------



## joaocpais (18 Fev 2006 às 01:49)

Seringador só agora reparei num pormenor, agora és o moderador?
Já agora quem é o Administrador?


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 01:53)

O padrão dos GFS está a ser igual ao ECMWF a 120h 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt21.gif 
e depois aquela depressão irá fluir de NNE para SW com ajuda do Ant. a NW o UK, sendo que a partir das 144h o ant. irá deslocar-se para leste ajudando mais o fluir de massa de ar continental e com um efeito omega irá forcar para SW   http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt25.gif , alimentando uma segunda depresão a NW da Byscaia que mergulhará de Norte na península.
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt27.gif
 não sei se me fiz entender


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 01:58)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O padrão dos GFS está a ser igual ao ECMWF a 120h
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt21.gif
> e depois aquela depressão irá fluir de NNE para SW com ajuda do Ant. a NW o UK, sendo que a partir das 144h o ant. irá deslocar-se para leste ajudando mais o fluir de massa de ar continental e com um efeito omega irá forcar para SW   http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt25.gif , alimentando uma segunda depresão a NW da Byscaia que mergulhará de Norte na península.
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif
> ...



Digamos que temos uma siberiana a chocar com uma nortada em cima da peninsula   

O GFS já avisou 3 vezes.......  aí cai neve a -300m


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 01:58)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Seringador só agora reparei num pormenor, agora és o moderador?
> Já agora quem é o Administrador?



Sou?!  
Ainda não tinha reparado, de facto era surpresa mas não sabia quando ia entrar eu é que fui surpreendido!  
Mas não sei quem é o adm., a comunicação foi por mail privado do fórum, pelo fuso horário ainda deve de ser Russo


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O padrão dos GFS está a ser igual ao ECMWF a 120h
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt21.gif
> e depois aquela depressão irá fluir de NNE para SW com ajuda do Ant. a NW o UK, sendo que a partir das 144h o ant. irá deslocar-se para leste ajudando mais o fluir de massa de ar continental e com um efeito omega irá forcar para SW   http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt25.gif , alimentando uma segunda depresão a NW da Byscaia que mergulhará de Norte na península.
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif
> ...



Esses modelos a confirmarem-se pq ainda falta muito tempo isso é apenas uma tendencia seria um expectaculo ai sim já acreditava mais em cotas bastante mais baixas do ke estas deste fim de semana,até pq os ventos nessa favoresem muito mais a isso!!


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> O padrão dos GFS está a ser igual ao ECMWF a 120h
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt21.gif
> e depois aquela depressão irá fluir de NNE para SW com ajuda do Ant. a NW o UK, sendo que a partir das 144h o ant. irá deslocar-se para leste ajudando mais o fluir de massa de ar continental e com um efeito omega irá forcar para SW   http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt25.gif , alimentando uma segunda depresão a NW da Byscaia que mergulhará de Norte na península.
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt26.gif
> ...



Sim essa situação era a ideal, foi aquela que abançoei no modelos das 6h,  mas nos do meio-dia, a situação já era diferente, vou ver agora a actualização das 18h


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:01)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Digamos que temos uma siberiana a chocar com uma nortada em cima da peninsula
> 
> O GFS já avisou 3 vezes.......  aí cai neve a -300m



Para o carnaval já avisou 4/5 vezes, é pena ser no das 06h


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 02:01)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Esses modelos a confirmarem-se pq ainda falta muito tempo isso é apenas uma tendencia seria um expectaculo ai sim já acreditava mais em cotas bastante mais baixas do ke estas deste fim de semana,até pq os ventos nessa favoresem muito mais a isso!!



O wetter3 já me mete cota 200 pra quinta ou sexta feira  , ou seja neve na praia........


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 02:02)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Sou?!
> Ainda não tinha reparado, de facto era surpresa mas não sabia quando ia entrar eu é que fui surpreendido!
> Mas não sei quem é o adm., a comunicação foi por mail privado do fórum, pelo fuso horário ainda deve de ser Russo


Então quem criou a fórum não foi o DJ_Alex?


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:08)

Não creio, mas  estou mais inclinado para um Brigantino


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 02:11)

Mas no tópico das apresentações, se não li mal, o DJ_Alex diz que foi ele.


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:16)

Não sei estou adivinhar, mas que foi uma iniciativa que já tinha pensado fazer a médio prazo mas ainda bem que alguém teve a possibilidade de o fazer!

Os troughs desta carta para 22 e a linha 528 sobre o centro da península podem prometer...
http://weather.noaa.gov/pub/fax/PPVO89.TIF


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:19)

Há quem aponte temp. a 850hpa para a peninsula de -...
http://www.meteociel.org/modeles_gfs/run/120-7.GIF4/-5ºC no dia 22


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 02:28)

Este é um bom site, tem lá tudo até o spagheti  

http://www.meteociel.org/modeles_gfs/run/120-7.GIF

a curto prazo com uns meteogramas completos temos:

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/index.htm

neste último para Bragança dão neve a partir da madrugada e manhã de domingo.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 06:38)

Fica aqui mais um site com previsões do GSF, se por acaso o wetterzentralle ainda não funcionar
http://www.westwind.ch/


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 09:27)

O europeu cada vez está melhor, vamos ter um Carnaval inesquecivel, vai ser lindo


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 10:22)

Bem a situação está a ficar fantástica, com aquela ncursão de N/NE!  
e o ECM está nos pampanos!!!


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 10:26)

Vou abalar para o Marão, depois vemo-nos no fórum...


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 10:28)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem a situação está a ficar fantástica, com aquela ncursão de N/NE!
> e o ECM está nos pampanos!!!



Eu nem consigo imaginar, estou espantado com o que se está a passar. Penso que o europeu vem insistindo há uns dias nisto, se vier a aconter, acredito que seja a coisa mais fantastica que alguma vez aqui se passou, é fenomenal.

A saída das 00h do gfs era tb brutal, esta é uma daquelas que serve para baralhar, os ingredientes já lá estão     


Seringador, que achass que podia acontecer com este  europeu e uma enorme massa que está a NE de nós junto da Sibéria e polo?


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Fev 2006 às 12:12)

Bem,não está fácil de chegar o arrefecimento que se prevê..Certo é o windchill que em algumas zonas ja se faz bem notar!Só lá para a meia noite que vem é que se poderá começar a verificar o arrefecimento..correcto?


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 12:22)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Bem,não está fácil de chegar o arrefecimento que se prevê..Certo é o windchill que em algumas zonas ja se faz bem notar!Só lá para a meia noite que vem é que se poderá começar a verificar o arrefecimento..correcto?



Só a partir das 00h, depois será sempre a cair, digo eu, veremos se estou certo ou não


----------



## Tiagofsky (18 Fev 2006 às 12:46)

É..espero bem que sim..!   Acho que não era nas ultimas horas que os modelos iriam dizer que não,por isso temos que esperar para ver!   Pelo menos a chuva que nos fazia tanta falta está a aparecer mais ou menos regularmente por todo o país!


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 12:52)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> É..espero bem que sim..!   Acho que não era nas ultimas horas que os modelos iriam dizer que não,por isso temos que esperar para ver!   Pelo menos a chuva que nos fazia tanta falta está a aparecer mais ou menos regularmente por todo o país!



Os modelos para mim estão excelentes, mais do que eu previa. O europeu está com uma situação identica ao fevereiro de 53, o que irá originar algo muito.......


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (18 Fev 2006 às 12:56)

os modelos sao como uma caixinha de surpresas...tanto estao + favoraveis...como ficam uma desilusao total...   o melhor é mesmo esperar ate aos ultimos dias


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 12:58)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> os modelos sao como uma caixinha de surpresas...tanto estao + favoraveis...como ficam uma desilusao total...   o melhor é mesmo esperar ate aos ultimos dias




Sabes á quantos dias este forum vêm anunciando isto? Quando durante o dia eu tinha tem max de 18º? Verifica o histórico e verás algumas intervenções que confirmam isto.


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 13:10)

Estamos agora a ser atingidos pela frente quente deste sistema frontal. Esta tarde entra a frente fria com a precipitação mais intensa e depois a temperatura deve baixar. A descida de temperatura deve ser mais acentuada depois das 21h. 
A cota de neve poderá descer uns 300 metros de hoje para amanhã.


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 13:40)

Bem eu não faço muito caso desta previsão  , mas não deixa de ser uma facto curioso e de referir!   

Accuweather.com - previão Domigo 19FEV - Elvas


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 13:45)

boas nao e para estar a desmoralizar mas penso k esse site e o menos fiavel k existe pois kuando existe precipitação e kuase sempre em forma de neve ja para nao dizer k da temperaturas utopicas tipo -8 para a covilha   



http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=forecastfox&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO006|COVILHA|&metric=1


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 13:46)

Sim as temp. deles são fabulásticas!!


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 13:48)

O IM deve andar desnorteado, ainda nem sequer actualizou as previsões para amanhã. E eles costumam actualizar sempre por volta das 10-11 da manhã.


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 14:17)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eu nem consigo imaginar, estou espantado com o que se está a passar. Penso que o europeu vem insistindo há uns dias nisto, se vier a aconter, acredito que seja a coisa mais fantastica que alguma vez aqui se passou, é fenomenal.
> 
> A saída das 00h do gfs era tb brutal, esta é uma daquelas que serve para baralhar, os ingredientes já lá estão
> 
> ...



Bem acho que se poderia fazer um novo filme da idade do gelo!     
Contudo temos de ter em conta que o sol está cada vez mais forte e com maior grau, só é preciso que os ingredientes que estão na panela se misturem adequadamente!
se fosse Janeiro estava mais optimista, mas por outro lado o que aconteceu no ano passado por esta altura tb me motiva.

No alto espinho estava a cair "sleet" neve molhada ás 10.30 da manhã, um bom pornúnvio e outra coisa as nuvens são indicativas de neve, o que eu chamó nuvens "esfumadas ou desfiadas"!


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2006 às 14:40)

neve a 1100m com uma -25 e com uma iso de +2, é muito bom, quando xegar a frente fria e quando os -30 e a iso de -2 passar por nós, as cotas irão descer e muito, e cada vez vejo mais a possibilidade de voltar a nevar em cotas baixas, 200m 300m talvés.


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 14:42)

Snow disse:
			
		

> neve a 1100m com uma -25 e com uma iso de +2, é muito bom, quando xegar a frente fria e quando os -30 e a iso de -2 passar por nós, as cotas irão descer e muito, e cada vez vejo mais a possibilidade de voltar a nevar em cotas baixas, 200m 300m talvés.


 O Snow é cá dos meus....


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 14:45)

Eu já nem digo mais nada. Vou começar a olhar para o termómetro e para o tempo presente no site do IM. As previsões são muito contraditórias, prefiro ver o que vai contecendo


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 14:45)

e a passagem esta para kuando? o k me deixa intrigado e k o snow forecast (site do kual confio a 100%) no esta  a dar indicaçao de neve pra o fim de semana a nao ser na serra da estrela   


cumprimentos


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e a passagem esta para kuando? o k me deixa intrigado e k o snow forecast (site do kual confio a 100%) no esta  a dar indicaçao de neve pra o fim de semana a nao ser na serra da estrela
> 
> 
> cumprimentos







A serra da Estrela não é assim tão grande  

Já agora, outra coisa: não seria suposto o vento começar a rodar, vindo de norte? De Sudoeste isto não arrefece tanto como podia.


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

Ainda é muito cedo para arriscarmos previsões, mas acredito seriamente que vai nevar em muito lado, não so na serra, as temperatura ja começam a descer, vamos ver onde param.


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Eu já nem digo mais nada. Vou começar a olhar para o termómetro e para o tempo presente no site do IM. As previsões são muito contraditórias, prefiro ver o que vai contecendo


 Essa tactica tb é boa, vamos andando e vendo   , aguardemos pelo GFS das 12h


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 14:51)

sim mas eu referia-me a parte da previsao para as cidades...
tipo:
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.1to3.shtml
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/guarda8.1to3.shtml
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/braganca7.1to3.shtml


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 14:53)

sinceramente acho que é melhor nos fiarmos no mapa do que propriamente nos valores de temperatura que els dão para cada cidade...

É só uma opinião


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 14:55)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> A serra da Estrela não é assim tão grande
> 
> Já agora, outra coisa: não seria suposto o vento começar a rodar, vindo de norte? De Sudoeste isto não arrefece tanto como podia.[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Zoelae (18 Fev 2006 às 15:04)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas nao e para estar a desmoralizar mas penso k esse site e o menos fiavel k existe pois kuando existe precipitação e kuase sempre em forma de neve ja para nao dizer k da temperaturas utopicas tipo -8 para a covilha
> 
> 
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=forecastfox&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO006|COVILHA|&metric=1


Mas da outra vez não se enganou nada qdo previa -8 para bragança e neve


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 15:07)

por mim ate preferia k acerta-se sempre mas com o tipo de amplitudes termicas k eles fazem ate eu era meterologista   


abraços


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2006 às 15:24)

O vento ta de SW vai girar para Oeste ao fim da tarde e ficar NW durante a madrugada e domingo so gira para Norte segunda e deve-se manter assim uns dias.


----------



## tozequio (18 Fev 2006 às 16:17)

O IM deve estar com tanto medo do que poderá acontecer por amanhã que ainda nem sequer divulgou as previsões para amanhã


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 16:21)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> O IM deve estar com tanto medo do que poderá acontecer por amanhã que ainda nem sequer divulgou as previsões para amanhã



O GFS continua a bombar   , olhem a borrasca no golfo de Genova a 126h, pronta para injectar NE   

Esquecime do Green com 1060.


----------



## Senador (18 Fev 2006 às 16:21)

Para terem uma ideia da cota de neve, vejam as estradas em espanha, onde só meia duzia de "puertos de montaña" estão com uso de correntes, e na galiza apenas Piedrafita (Cebreiro) tem neve.

http://www.dgt.es/jsp/trafico/rutas...RTOS DE MONTAÑA~&provincia=&comunidad=~TODAS~

Amanha é um caso diferente, vamos rezar para que a cota desca para os 800 metros que já era optimo!
Montalegre (1000m) espera-me amanhã, onde as 15h estavam já 3.0ºC o que provavelmente já será agua-neve ou até mesmo NEVE


----------



## Senador (18 Fev 2006 às 16:39)

Só para quem ainda não tem uma tabela de cálculo de cotas de neve clique aqui !


----------



## Senador (18 Fev 2006 às 16:55)

Pessoal, aí estão as cotas para o norte do país para esta semana  Animadoras?   

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/locali.cgi?ig=32270


----------



## ACalado (18 Fev 2006 às 16:55)

eu ca ja tive mais optimista mas tou a ver as horas a passar e a temperatura nao desce    neste momento tenho 8ºc muito alta pois ja são 17h  



abraços


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 17:03)

a partir da hora do jantar vai passar a rodar de NO


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 17:17)

O vento agora está de S-SW e depois vira para W-SW. Espero que não fique de NW porque com NW ou N, por aqui, não cai quase nada e em muitos locais do país também não.


----------



## Snow (18 Fev 2006 às 17:39)

a tabela de cotas de neve axo que não ajuda muito, porque a 29 de janeiro tinhamos -30, mas a iso não estava a -9, como é preciso para nevar ao nivel do mar.
a frente fria ainda agr começou a entrar, temos ter calma e esperar pelas 00h, lembrem-se que no dia 29, em alguns locais a temperatura numa hora desceu 2 ou 3 graus.


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 17:49)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O vento agora está de S-SW e depois vira para W-SW. Espero que não fique de NW porque com NW ou N, por aqui, não cai quase nada e em muitos locais do país também não.



Dan os modelos aponta isso mas aqui o vento já está de Oeste e de madrugada roda mais para NNW, como mostras.  
 as grandes nevadas acontecem com maior probabilidade do que de N ou NE onde a humidade é cortada em altitude pelo relevo, um pouco aquilo que os modelos indicam para 22 e 23 onde a humidade fica retida nos picos da europa, mas quando entra em terra dissipam-se com facilidade  
Penso eu que ainda bem que muda para NW


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2006 às 18:41)

Desde que estou aqui a viver nunca nevou nada de jeito com Norte ou NW. Só mesmo com SW ou W. Temos muitas montanhas a norte que retêm toda a precipitação.


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 20:26)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Mas no tópico das apresentações, se não li mal, o DJ_Alex diz que foi ele.



ENGANEI-ME!!!!

Queria dizer " criei este topic"   

Eu não tenho nada a ver com a criação do forum!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Fev 2006 às 21:04)

Vá lá dj_alex, conta tudo, nós já sabemos que és o Admin cá do sitío, não sejas modesto!   

Muitos parabéns pelo fórum!


----------



## dj_alex (18 Fev 2006 às 21:44)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Vá lá dj_alex, conta tudo, nós já sabemos que és o Admin cá do sitío, não sejas modesto!
> 
> Muitos parabéns pelo fórum!



Não sou nada...Tou a falar a sério...pergunta ao Seringador ...


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 22:53)

Seringador o que me dizes ao ecmw? Tou a ficar maluco com a insistencia deste rapaz.  

Só dá frio e mais frio


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

Eu não sei que é mas suspeito do Fil!


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:25)

os das 18h apanharam a boleia do ecm:   
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1321.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1322.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1441.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1442.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1681.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1682.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1801.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1802.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn2042.html


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:27)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Seringador o que me dizes ao ecmw? Tou a ficar maluco com a insistencia deste rapaz.
> 
> Só dá frio e mais frio



E é para ficar


----------



## LUPER (18 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> E é para ficar




Lá vamos ter neve a cota 0 novamente, oh que chatice   

O GFS tá a pecar por pouco frio, ele vai ter de o aumentar


----------



## Seringador (18 Fev 2006 às 23:43)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Lá vamos ter neve a cota 0 novamente, oh que chatice
> 
> O GFS tá a pecar por pouco frio, ele vai ter de o aumentar



Tanto se der como se não der há membros que vão ficar  

Não resisti


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 10:56)

O GFS passou-se outra vez, lá vem " O dia de amanhã", outra vez, mau, mau, aqui há gato


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 11:11)

REalmente ainda falta muito tempo mas chega a por uma -40  com - 10!!!     e tudo isto com precipitação!


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 11:14)

Cota 0?


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 11:30)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Cota 0?


 cota -500    

Então se com uma -30 e uma -4 -5 ficas com cota 0, com uma -40 e - 8 da pra fugir. A questão é o frio que isso trás é brutal     , mas não passa de ficção   , como é logico


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 11:59)

Por favor voltem á terra e assentem os pés no chão, esses modelos são ficção cientifica   
Voces assim matam-nos do coração    
Podem-me colocar um link para esse modelo que tem a iso de -40ºc, é que eu quero gravar isso no disco rigido


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 12:13)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Por favor voltem á terra e assentem os pés no chão, esses modelos são ficção cientifica
> Voces assim matam-nos do coração
> Podem-me colocar um link para esse modelo que tem a iso de -40ºc, é que eu quero gravar isso no disco rigido



Pelo que vi, não chega a entrar em Portugal e fica-se pelo nordeste de Espanha.


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 12:22)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Pelo que vi, não chega a entrar em Portugal e fica-se pelo nordeste de Espanha.



É isso mesmo não há nenhuma iso de -40 em Portugal, o maximo que há é a -35 e só numa parte do nordeste, não sei que modelos é que estão a ver mas deve ter sido no filme O DIA DEPOIS DE AMANHã  

Fil obrigado por colocares o link


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:32)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É isso mesmo não há nenhuma iso de -40 em Portugal, o maximo que há é a -35 e só numa parte do nordeste, não sei que modelos é que estão a ver mas deve ter sido no filme O DIA DEPOIS DE AMANHã
> 
> Fil obrigado por colocares o link






			
				kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> REalmente ainda falta muito tempo mas chega a por uma -40  com - 10!!!     e tudo isto com precipitação!



Como podes ver eu não falei em Portugal, referia-me claro está à península ibérica   

Mas se esse modelo se concretiza-se vale uma apostinha que havia neve de Norte a Sul de Portugal?


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 12:38)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Como podes ver eu não falei em Portugal, referia-me claro está à península ibérica
> 
> Mas se esse modelo se concretiza-se vale uma apostinha que havia neve de Norte a Sul de Portugal?



Certo KimCarvalho eu não me apercebi  
Concordo com esse modelo nevaria muiito no norte e centro de Portugal mas no sul não acredito nem sequer atingem a iso de-30ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 12:43)

Continuando a sonhar....


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 12:54)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Continuando a sonhar....



Agora era bater o recorde da mínima de Março todos os anos


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2006 às 13:08)

Está prevista a passagem de uma linha de instabilidade esta noite. Será uma das últimas hipóteses de termos precipitação de jeito por aqui.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 14:09)

a ver vamos pois depois do k se passou esta noite ja tou como o outro"ver para crer"

abraço


----------



## Senador (19 Fev 2006 às 16:20)

Quinta-Feira vem aí outra camada para o nordeste do país


----------



## joaocpais (19 Fev 2006 às 17:29)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Continuando a sonhar....



FICÇÃO CIENTIFICA


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Fev 2006 às 20:36)

Boa noite a todos  
Parece-me que neve por enquanto só no alto das montanhas, pelo que vi nos modelos a temperatura vai baixar mais até 5ª feira, nesse momento penso que poderá nevar a cotas muito baixas  
Gostaria de saber quais as vossas previsões para o próximo fim de semana visto que vou passar o Carnaval numa terrinha perto do Piodão,Serra do Açor  
Abraços


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 20:39)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boa noite a todos
> Parece-me que neve por enquanto só no alto das montanhas, pelo que vi nos modelos a temperatura vai baixar mais até 5ª feira, nesse momento penso que poderá nevar a cotas muito baixas
> Gostaria de saber quais as vossas previsões para o próximo fim de semana visto que vou passar o Carnaval numa terrinha perto do Piodão,Serra do Açor
> Abraços



Ho je nevou na Moura da Serra, que fica bem pertinho


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Fev 2006 às 20:41)

Santos essa aldeia fica para os lados de Arganil? É que a Vide(terra que falei) fica para o outro lado, para o lado de Seia.


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 21:41)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Santos essa aldeia fica para os lados de Arganil? É que a Vide(terra que falei) fica para o outro lado, para o lado de Seia.


Exatamente, fica a 24Km de Arganil na zona da Serra do Açor, existem grandes quedas de neve por esses lados, e engraçado num isto foi comentado..., é que é certo   never ali


----------



## Pedro Canelas (19 Fev 2006 às 21:43)

Pelos modelos achas que vou-me mascarar de boneco de neve?


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 21:46)

Eu verifico sempre os modelos mas com atencedência de 2 dias.
Basta existir precipitação e temperatura não muito alta na zona, que o microclima ali existente trata do resto.


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 21:49)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Pelos modelos achas que vou-me mascarar de boneco de neve?




Eu vou de limpa neves


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:05)

deixo aki a imagem so snow forecast
digam algo sob a mesma, sera k se vai realizar o k aki esta?


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> deixo aki a imagem so snow forecast
> digam algo sob a mesma, sera k se vai realizar o k aki esta?



Só tenho pena de quarta e quinta existir nenhuma precipitação, pq caso contrario a -35 com a -4 -5, ponha o norte e centro todo a verde 

Parece que segundo o GFS, sexta feira o norte e centro teriam uma supresa a cotas baixas  , isto na madrugada de quinta para sexta


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:11)

mas o snow forecast ta a dar precipitaçao para kinta e sob a forma de neve
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.4to6.shtml
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/guarda8.4to6.shtml
http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/VilaReal.4to6.shtml


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 22:15)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> mas o snow forecast ta a dar precipitaçao para kinta e sob a forma de neve
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/covilha.4to6.shtml
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/guarda8.4to6.shtml
> http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/VilaReal.4to6.shtml


Deus e S. Pedro te ouçam, é a melhor oportunidade para vermos neve a cotas muit, muito baixas.

Uma coisa é certa, frio vamos ter com fartura.

Já repararam que as temperaturas hoje, com as mesmas isos tão muito mais baixas!!!!   Efeito de acumulação de frio


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:21)

por acaso ja tinha reparado nisso mas olha eu desisto comecou agora outra vez a cair agua-neve mas nao passa disso, a temperatura nao desce dos 2.6ºc.... so tou a criar ilusoes pois a cada periodo de aguaceiros k vem digo k e desta mas nunca e.... so cai agua com umas farrapitas de neve por la perdidas


----------



## LUPER (19 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> por acaso ja tinha reparado nisso mas olha eu desisto comecou agora outra vez a cair agua-neve mas nao passa disso, a temperatura nao desce dos 2.6ºc.... so tou a criar ilusoes pois a cada periodo de aguaceiros k vem digo k e desta mas nunca e.... so cai agua com umas farrapitas de neve por la perdidas



Tens de ter calma, acredito que te neve hoje a valer nos teus 750m, nem que seja de madrugada.

Já vistes a actualização do GFS? Muito boa


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:30)

k site utilizas para ver o gfs?
agora ta a nevar mais mas kuando se pensa k e para fikar vai tudo por agua abaixo
abraço


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

No dia 23 vai haver uma situação quase igual á de 23 de Fevereiro do ano passado com uma depressão a sudoeste que costuma deixar sempre muita precipitação em todo o interior


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:34)

amigos confirmo esta a nevar na covilha espero k fike assim por muito tempo


----------



## Santos (19 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos confirmo esta a nevar na covilha espero k fike assim por muito tempo


Parabéns spiritmind


----------



## Fil (19 Fev 2006 às 22:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos confirmo esta a nevar na covilha espero k fike assim por muito tempo



Eu vou agora pro trabalho, espero bem quando voltar ver fotos de Covilhã com meio metro de neve


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Na quinta deve mesmo chover com alguma força do litoral para o interior mas a chuva parece que é com mais força no centro e sul!!e de novo com vento forte no litoral centro e sul...a neve deve cair em cotas mais baixas uma vez que a temperatura vai descer mais ate lá.talvez 500/600metros.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu vou agora pro trabalho, espero bem quando voltar ver fotos de Covilhã com meio metro de neve




amigo fil bom trabalho e espero k amanha tenha aki um nevao


----------



## tozequio (19 Fev 2006 às 22:44)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Na quinta deve mesmo chover com alguma força do litoral para o interior mas a chuva parece que é com mais força no centro e sul!!e de novo com vento forte no litoral centro e sul...a neve deve cair em cotas mais baixas uma vez que a temperatura vai descer mais ate lá.talvez 500/600metros.



Se o IM prevê cota de neve para os 700 metros para 4ªfeira, e a temperatura vai continuar a descer, não sei se não puderá nevar nas madrugadas de 5ª e 6ª feira a cotas mais baixas ainda que 500m.   

Já para não falar do fim de semana e dia de carnaval


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Fev 2006 às 22:55)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos confirmo esta a nevar na covilha espero k fike assim por muito tempo



Parabéns, espero que neve por muito tempo aí e fique uma Covílhã bem branquinha! Não te esqueças das fotos!


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2006 às 22:56)

Espero estar enganado mas penso que as temperaturas com a chegada da depressão poderão subir um pouco até a frente passar para voltarem a descer após a frente quando os ventos girarem para um rumo mais norte.O mesmo poderá acontecer no sábado ou domingo com a a chegada de uma nova frente.Dai eu ter referido aquela cota que já não é nada má tendo em conta que estamos a entrar em Março.


----------



## ACalado (19 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

pois agora parou ja estavam os carros branco e de repente parou de nevar e o k da isto ser aguaceiros   
pelo menos ja vi nevar durante 30min ja k isto esta dificil


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 00:00)

Previsão de neve para Lisboa

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA|&metric=1


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 00:08)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Previsão de neve para Lisboa
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA|&metric=1



A noite de quinta pra sexta pode trazer supresas ao pessoal


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> A noite de quinta pra sexta pode trazer supresas ao pessoal



É possível


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 00:16)

Com alguns pequenos reajustamentos e tendo em conta que ainda faltam uns dias para 4ª e 5ª, veremos

http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 00:17)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Previsão de neve para Lisboa
> 
> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO012|LISBOA|&metric=1


Isso é fabuloso até me emocionei    tenho muito medo que essa previsão seja retirada até lá, mas tambem só faltam 4 dias
Eu á partida não dava muita credibilidade a esse site, mas no dia 29 eles acertarem em cheio por isso ...
Alguem sabe se há outro site a dar a mesma previsão?


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 00:21)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Com alguns pequenos reajustamentos e tendo em conta que ainda faltam uns dias para 4ª e 5ª, veremos
> 
> http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/sample_C.shtml?text=LPPT


Santos como se pode ver nesse site a previsão de neve?
Eu custumava ver o MeteoStar , mas nunca percebi como ver a previsão de neve


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Santos como se pode ver nesse site a previsão de neve?
> Eu custumava ver o MeteoStar , mas nunca percebi como ver a previsão de neve



Baseio-me sobretudo na temp a 850 e 500 hpa, quantidade e percentual da precipitação prevista


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2006 às 00:51)

Não há algum site internacional que apresente previsões da cota de neve para os próximos dias? (sem ser os habituais sites que apresentam previsão cidade a cidade, queria um que tivesse um mapa com as cotas de neve na península).

Isto se houver claro


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 00:54)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Não há algum site internacional que apresente previsões da cota de neve para os próximos dias? (sem ser os habituais sites que apresentam previsão cidade a cidade, queria um que tivesse um mapa com as cotas de neve na península).
> 
> Isto se houver claro





http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html

escolhes seyugyg seuhjh, epá é o penultimo


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2006 às 01:01)

Obrigado Luper 

Aquela madrugada de quinta para sexta parece interessante de facto


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 01:04)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Obrigado Luper
> 
> Aquela madrugada de quinta para sexta parece interessante de facto



Muito mesmo, estou com esperanças na cota 0, uma -33 a -35 com uma -4 a -5, dá neve a cota 0, ou algo proximo disso. Devias era ocorrer mais precipitação.

Se ainda não for desta, o ecwf está a tratar do assunto


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 01:05)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html
> 
> escolhes seyugyg seuhjh, epá é o penultimo



Este também parece ser interessante

http://momac.uclm.es/


----------



## tozequio (20 Fev 2006 às 01:06)

O pior é se falta a precipitação como há 3 semanas


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 01:15)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Este também parece ser interessante
> 
> http://momac.uclm.es/



é interessante mas será fiavel, eu pelo menos não o conhecia


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 01:26)

http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html 

Neste que o Luper colocou  abram o menu escolham Niederchlgsstaerke und-form do dia 24 as 0 horas os quadrados azuis é chuva e os rosa é neve e vejam   
dá neve á cota zero desde o litoral ao interior em todo o pais de Leiria para cima


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 01:38)

cota de neve pelo INM para esta semana em Ourense (e norte PT)


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 01:43)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html
> 
> Neste que o Luper colocou  abram o menu escolham Niederchlgsstaerke und-form do dia 24 as 0 horas os quadrados azuis é chuva e os rosa é neve e vejam
> dá neve á cota zero desde o litoral ao interior em todo o pais de Leiria para cima



Fantástico, poderá descer um pouco para sul?


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 01:53)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Fantástico, poderá descer um pouco para sul?



Não acredito muito até porque no dia 29 eles colocaram neve na Região de Lisboa e acertaram desta vez não estão a dar essa previsão mas talvez chegue ao Montejunto


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 01:56)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Não acredito muito até porque no dia 29 eles colocaram neve na Região de Lisboa e acertaram desta vez não estão a dar essa previsão mas talvez chegue ao Montejunto


Se assim for pago-te um almoço


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Se assim for pago-te um almoço



Deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve.............


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:01)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> DEus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve,deus queira que neve,Deus queira que neve.............


E que se pape o almoço


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:03)

Santos disse:
			
		

> E que se pape o almoço



Têm que ser um pic-nic ao ar livre e debaixo de um nevão, já estou a ver gelo não é preciso para as bebidas é só deixar cair a neve no copo


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:05)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Têm que ser um pic-nic ao ar livre e debaixo de um nevão, já estou a ver gelo não é preciso para as bebidas é só deixar cair a neve no copo


Reativa-se a fábrica do gelo eheh....


----------



## joaocpais (20 Fev 2006 às 02:19)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Reativa-se a fábrica do gelo eheh....



Por este andar a fábrica do Sousa Cintra vai ser colocada no alto do Montejunto


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:25)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Por este andar a fábrica do Sousa Cintra vai ser colocada no alto do Montejunto


Esperemos que neve


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 02:32)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> http://www2.wetter3.de/animation.html
> 
> Neste que o Luper colocou  abram o menu escolham Niederchlgsstaerke und-form do dia 24 as 0 horas os quadrados azuis é chuva e os rosa é neve e vejam
> dá neve á cota zero desde o litoral ao interior em todo o pais de Leiria para cima



Joaocpais, está mesmo como dizes, e olha que deve ter sido actualizado porque à tarde não estava assim com uma tão grande extensão de neve prevista


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 07:01)

Para quinta o IM já fala numa cota de 500m! Vai ser sem duvida um dia interessante, curiosamente nesse mesmo dia do ano passado caiu um belo nevão em boa parte do interior norte e centro.


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 09:34)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Para quinta o IM já fala numa cota de 500m! Vai ser sem duvida um dia interessante, curiosamente nesse mesmo dia do ano passado caiu um belo nevão em boa parte do interior norte e centro.




Diga-se que é a cota mais baixa que já vi o INM dar, ou não é?


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 09:48)

Bem, tal como por aqui já foi falado parece que cada vez mais temos uma possibilidade de chear até nós uma camada de ar expressamente vindo do paralelo 90. Enfim é uma possibilidade, não passa disso, mas se enventualmente acontece-se seria uma coisa de quebrar recordes    

PS: O Europeu segue com essa tendencia já há umas 8 actualizações


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 11:58)

Bom dia a todos,

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre a previsão para o próximo fim de semana. Pelo que percebi vai haver neve na noite de 5ª para 6ª e depois a temperatura só ai começará a subir.
Abraços


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Fev 2006 às 12:02)

Bem a actualização das 6 do GFS só veio melhorar as coisas!
Mas não creio que a cota possa descer muito mais dos 500 apresentados pelo nosso IM, vá lá menos 100 metritos e já é muito bom!   

Desta vez a coisa vai ser um brilharete para o Norte e Centro! Toca a preparar baterias e as respecticvas máquinas!


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 12:06)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Bem a actualização das 6 do GFS só veio melhorar as coisas!
> Mas não creio que a cota possa descer muito mais dos 500 apresentados pelo nosso IM, vá lá menos 100 metritos e já é muito bom!
> 
> Desta vez a coisa vai ser um brilharete para o Norte e Centro! Toca a preparar baterias e as respecticvas máquinas!




Eu já nem digo nada, o que me está a dar que pensar é o depois de sexta feira, coisa que nenhum modeo tem completamente claro.

Eu não vejo é no GFS o correspondente à cota 500, enfim espero estar a ver mal, pelo menos na ultima actualização   

Mas se eles dizem


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 12:07)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Gostava de saber a vossa opinião sobre a previsão para o próximo fim de semana. Pelo que percebi vai haver neve na noite de 5ª para 6ª e depois a temperatura só ai começará a subir.
> Abraços



Parece-me que vai ser assim, com temperaturas mais quentes no Carnaval!!

Mas o melhor é esperar para ver..


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 12:50)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Eu já nem digo nada, o que me está a dar que pensar é o depois de sexta feira, coisa que nenhum modeo tem completamente claro.
> 
> Eu não vejo é no GFS o correspondente à cota 500, enfim espero estar a ver mal, pelo menos na ultima actualização
> 
> Mas se eles dizem




Peço desculpa, mas vi mal.

Afinal tá lá uma -35 com uma -3, mas é para quarta feira e não tem precipitação. Talvez tenham dados que nós não.

Estas isos dão facilmente uma cota de 300 400m


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 14:12)

Por acaso alguem viu a actualização do GEM?      

Não costumo seguir muito este modelo, mas se alguem tiver informações sobre este, agradecia muito uma palavra. É de veras impressionante


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 14:24)

Meuszz amigos.. Se a depressão pervista para quinta-feira se torna mais profunda... Temos a festa na certa   !

Comparem com a situação de Jan/87. Parece tirada a papel químico com a grande diferença da depressão ser muito menos profunda e como tal "aspira" muito menos ar frio do norte.


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 14:32)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Meuszz amigos.. Se a depressão pervista para quinta-feira se torna mais profunda... Temos a festa na certa   !
> 
> Comparem com a situação de Jan/87. Parece tirada a papel químico com a grande diferença da depressão ser muito menos profunda e como tal "aspira" muito menos ar frio do norte.


  

Eu vejo é os modelos a começarem a defenir um caminho a seguir a sexta feira, caminho esse que é NE


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 16:49)

Para o próximo fim de semana, ie, a partir de sabado a tarde o snow-forecast dá um aumento bastante acentuado da cota de neve..passando acima dos 2500m...o que é mau sinal...ainda por cima acompanhado de chuva...

Lá vão ficar os 10milhoes de portugueses que estiverem na Torre desiludidos, se isto se confirmar


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 16:54)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Para o próximo fim de semana, ie, a partir de sabado a tarde o snow-forecast dá um aumento bastante acentuado da cota de neve..passando acima dos 2500m...o que é mau sinal...ainda por cima acompanhado de chuva...
> 
> Lá vão ficar os 10milhoes de portugueses que estiverem na Torre desiludidos, se isto se confirmar



Tb não estou a ver a cota subir assim tanto, mas enfim tudo é possível. Esse modelo basea-se no GFS, e quanto a mim o GFS a partir de sexta, não sabe que rumo têm as massas de ar. Está completamente ás cegas.  

Vamos esperar pelo ECmWF para ver como fica a actualização das 12h, depois veremos se ele continua a insistir ou se recua e vai pelo caminho do GFS


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Fev 2006 às 17:11)

Boa tarde,  podeis-me indicar a que cotas se encontra as cidades do Entroncamento e  Torres Novas  ???
Obrigada


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 17:22)

Entroncamento +- 30m
Torres Novas +-50m


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Fev 2006 às 17:25)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Entroncamento +- 30m
> Torres Novas +-50m


Obrigada
ja agora posso saber em que site se encontram as ditas ?


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 17:34)

Essas altitudes que eu pus vi no google earth, mas aqui são da base de dados da Falling Rain Genomics, onde encontras todas não só as altitudes de cidades, aldeias e lugares do mundo como uma série de informações sobre o lugar ,tais como previsão meteorologica, mapas, coordenadas geográficas etc

http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 17:41)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Essas altitudes que eu pus vi no google earth, mas aqui são da base de dados da Falling Rain Genomics, onde encontras todas as altitudes de cidades, aldeias e lugares do mundo!
> 
> http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO



boa pagina mas nao e la muito certa pois da uma altitude de 490m para a covilha e a cidade estende-se entre os 450-790m (alturas tiradas com recurso a gps)

abraço


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 17:45)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Essas altitudes que eu pus vi no google earth, mas aqui são da base de dados da Falling Rain Genomics, onde encontras todas não só as altitudes de cidades, aldeias e lugares do mundo como uma série de informações sobre o lugar ,tais como previsão meteorologica, mapas, coordenadas geográficas etc
> 
> http://www.fallingrain.com/world/PO



Desde já o meu obrigado por este site, realmente muito bom, com uma excelente informação.


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 17:49)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boa pagina mas nao e la muito certa pois da uma altitude de 490m para a covilha e a cidade estende-se entre os 450-790m (alturas tiradas com recurso a gps)
> 
> abraço



Pois, as altitudes que te aparecem aí são de um ponto, e deve ser tomado como uma referência, no caso da Covilhã, como é uma cidade que varia 340m torna-se dificil. Estava aqui a ver e parece-me que ele indica a altitude mínima sempre, pois na Guarda dá 865m. Seja como for, copia-se as coordenadas para o google earth e confirma-se


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 17:51)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Pois, as altitudes que te aparecem aí são de um ponto, e deve ser tomado como uma referência, no caso da Covilhã, como é uma cidade que varia 340m torna-se dificil. Estava aqui a ver e parece-me que ele indica a altitude mínima sempre, pois na Guarda dá 865m. Seja como for, copia-se as coordenadas para o google earth e confirma-se



sim sim mas nao deixa de ser um bom site   

ja agora qual a tua aposta para quarta e quinta feira?

se hoje houvesse precipitaçao era o grande dia sao 18h e ja la vao 2.3ºc


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 17:59)

Pelo que vejo na Quarta durante o dia vai estar céu limpo com tempo frio e quinta a partir da tarde neve acima dos 300/400 metros.
O estranho é que o weather-forecast dá neve em vila real para quinta e para a covilhã dá chuva.. a ver vamos


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 18:29)

Alguem por acaso já reparou numa pequena camada nublosa que se prepara para atingir a zona centro durante a noite? Poderia dar umas boas chuvadas ou nevadas, conforme a cota


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 18:32)

mapa snow-forecast 3 a 6 dias :





Quinta á tarde: 





PAKETON!!


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 18:36)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Alguem por acaso já reparou numa pequena camada nublosa que se prepara para atingir a zona centro durante a noite? Poderia dar umas boas chuvadas ou nevadas, conforme a cota



sim é verdade já tinha reparado nessa banda nublosa dastaca-sa bem do resto.Mas será que se dirije para o centro?Parece que pode entrar mais a sul!!!  ou no pior dos casos nem entrar em terra


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 18:45)

miguel disse:
			
		

> sim é verdade já tinha reparado nessa banda nublosa dastaca-sa bem do resto.Mas será que se dirije para o centro?Parece que pode entrar mais a sul!!!  ou no pior dos casos nem entrar em terra



Parece que vem bem dirigida, mas... não é facil afirmar a sua trajectória. Na galiza tb está uma boa camada de nuvens, pode ser que tenhamos sorte.

A temperatura parece estar a ajudar, já vou a 7.5 e tou a 60m


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Fev 2006 às 18:48)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Pelo que vejo na Quarta durante o dia vai estar céu limpo com tempo frio e quinta apartir da tarde neve acima dos 300/400 metros.
> O estranho é que o weather-forecast dá neve em vila real para quinta e para a covilhã dá chuva.. a ver vamos


Meu caro amigo 
Quero agradecer por me ter facilitado o site, desculpe-me de só ter sido agora mas tenho estado fora do escritório. Estava eu doidinho por ver nevar outra vez, mas a cotas tão baixas onde eu moro ……. Terei de tirar o cavalinho da chuva eheheh
Já aqui vi nevar por três vezes. Duas vezes em 83 se não me enganado e em 29 de Janeiro deste ano.
Foi fantástico.


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Fev 2006 às 18:59)

Tenho um bom pressentimento para 5ª feira...


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:00)

Vamos ver como é que vão ser os dias apartir de quinta feira, o que para já é dificil de prever, sem querer ser pessimista parece-me que as temperaturas e a cota de neve vão disparar e tão cedo não vamos andar felizes aqui no forum   
Vou amanha a Fátima acender uma vela


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:20)

> O Instituto de Meteorologia prevê períodos de chuva e queda de neve a partir de quinta-feira.
> 
> O estado do tempo vai melhorar até quarta-feira, prevendo-se um agravamento a partir de quinta-feira, com períodos de chuva e queda de neve nas regiões acima dos 500 metros.
> 
> ...



Lá vou eu a caminho de Fátima


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 19:21)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Lá vou eu a caminho de Fátima



O INM tá a falar baseado no europeu, eles lá sabem


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 19:27)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Lá vou eu a caminho de Fátima


João! Mas que notícia maravilhosa!!!!!! Contradiz totalmente o GFS  
Realmente o que é que diz o ECM que nós não sabemos


----------



## Santos (20 Fev 2006 às 19:29)

Minho disse:
			
		

> João! Mas que notícia maravilhosa!!!!!! Contradiz totalmente o GFS
> Realmente o que é que diz o ECM que nós não sabemos



O europeu é o único modelo a dar uma entrada POLAR directa na peninsula Ibérica, agora será que será...


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:30)

Minho disse:
			
		

> João! Mas que notícia maravilhosa!!!!!! Contradiz totalmente o GFS
> Realmente o que é que diz o ECM que nós não sabemos



o quê? A minha ida a Fátima?    

Alguem quer vir comigo acender uma vela para um Carnaval branco?!??!?!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 19:32)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> o quê? A minha ida a Fátima?
> 
> Alguem quer vir comigo acender uma vela para um Carnaval branco?!??!?!


    
Não a notícia da Lusa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Fev 2006 às 19:34)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> o quê? A minha ida a Fátima?
> 
> Alguem quer vir comigo acender uma vela para um Carnaval branco?!??!?!


eu alinho


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:34)

Mostrem aqui os modelos europeus sff com essa tal entrada polar


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (20 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

Para mais faço anos a 25 ........mas que bela prenda  !!!


----------



## Minho (20 Fev 2006 às 19:36)

O que é interessante nessa previsão é não dizer "500 metros subindo gradualmente para os 1200 metros" como já é costume quando se prevê chuva e não aguaceiros...


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 19:39)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> o quê? A minha ida a Fátima?
> 
> Alguem quer vir comigo acender uma vela para um Carnaval branco?!??!?!



E não é que a actualização das 12h mete um borrascõm em Genova. Vamos ter festa mesmo e o INM já o sabe


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:46)

http://www.previsiones.tk
Tudo num só e em espanhol


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2006 às 19:46)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O que é interessante nessa previsão é não dizer "500 metros subindo gradualmente para os 1200 metros" como já é costume quando se prevê chuva e não aguaceiros...





A frente vai entrar algures durante a manha ou inicio da tarde a cota de neve deve começar mais alta do que os 500 metros e indo caindo ao longo da tarde para os 500 ou ate mesmo 400m.Ao fim da tarde deve estar nessas cotas mas a chuva já não é chuva por essa altura já deve ser aguaceiros.


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 19:51)




----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 20:00)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

>



Não quero ser desmacha-prazeres mas essa chuva toda é em forma de água, mesmo na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 20:06)

O IM diz que não, deus queira que eles tenham razão!


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 20:09)

Era isto exactamente que eu estava a ver e vinha-vos perguntar se a 6 dias será de fiar numa coisa destas...!Acham que ainda pode mudar??É que seria terrível se assim fosse...


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 20:12)

Previsões com mais de 3 dias são um bocado arriscadas, mas as vezes podem mesmo coincidir...

O INM.es dá a cota de 800m para Sábado e 600m para Domingo... Definitivamente eles não vêm as mesmas coisas que nós.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 20:33)

Boa noite a todos,

João onde é que viste estas cotas mencionadas para o próximo sabado e domingo
Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 20:38)

Já percebi que INM espanhol, mas estas cotas são para Espanha de certeza


----------



## Senador (20 Fev 2006 às 20:57)

Provincia de Ourense, norte da peninsula ibérica.

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/locali.cgi?ig=32270


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Fev 2006 às 21:02)

Peço desculpa pelo off topic mas fiquem atentos ao telejornal da SIC.Vão falar da previsão do tempo para os próximos dias(para o TEMPORAL  , komo eles dizem...)


----------



## Zoelae (20 Fev 2006 às 21:06)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Não quero ser desmacha-prazeres mas essa chuva toda é em forma de água, mesmo na Serra da Estrela.



Será?...não sei em que é que te baseias?...mas pelo que se vê nos modelos, as primeiras gotas serão de neve aí. E o ventinho de SE, tb faz bem à alma, aliás traz sempre uma boa nevada com céu encoberto, e precipitação contínua. 

lol, eu estava a falar de 5ª feira, afinal voces estavam a falar de domingo, é capaz k tenhas razão

aqui chove


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 21:09)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Será?...não sei em que é que te baseias?...mas pelo que se vê nos modelos, as primeiras gotas serão de neve aí. E o ventinho de SE, tb faz bem à alma, aliás traz sempre uma boa nevada com céu encoberto, e precipitação contínua.




Eu penso que também será assim Zoelae...O snow-forecast dá 21mm de chuva para sabado a noite, com a cota de neve a 2700m..Ainda falta bastante..mas...


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 21:15)

nao sei se viram a reportagem da sic sob o "temporal" agora ja avisam para o k ai vem


----------



## Fil (20 Fev 2006 às 21:23)

Vi a reportagem da SIC, completamente baseada nas informações do IM como era de esperar. Valeu sobretudo pelas imagens  



			
				Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Será?...não sei em que é que te baseias?...mas pelo que se vê nos modelos, as primeiras gotas serão de neve aí. E o ventinho de SE, tb faz bem à alma, aliás traz sempre uma boa nevada com céu encoberto, e precipitação contínua.
> 
> lol, eu estava a falar de 5ª feira, afinal voces estavam a falar de domingo, é capaz k tenhas razão
> 
> aqui chove



Sim, segundo o GFS o que cair Domingo será em forma de água infelizmente    

No entanto até lá os modelos ainda vão dançar bastante, já a situação de quinta parece quase assegurada


----------



## dj_alex (20 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Vi a reportagem da SIC, completamente baseada nas informações do IM como era de esperar. Valeu sobretudo pelas imagens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hum...acho que é dança demais para mudar...até porque chuva parece-me que vamos ter ...o frio é que não...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 22:34)

Bom , já sairam as previsões das 18h que continuam a dar queda de neve a cotas muito baixas  para 5ª e 6ª. Para sábado não se percebe porque parece-me que não precipitação com temperaturas ainda baixas às 6h mas ás 12h a temperatura sobe para 10º   em quase todo o terrítorio português. Não sei o que pensar para este fim de semana, o queé que acham desta vez?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 22:38)

Seringador, a lua nova na 2ª feira trará trovoada e frio ou só chuva???


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Bom , já sairam as previsões das 18h que continuam a dar queda de neve a cotas muito baixas  para 5ª e 6ª. Para sábado não se percebe porque parece-me que não precipitação com temperaturas ainda baixas às 6h mas ás 12h a temperatura sobe para 10º   em quase todo o terrítorio português. Não sei o que pensar para este fim de semana, o queé que acham desta vez?



em que sites vistes essas previsoes?

abraço


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

primeiro acho que temos hipótese no norte a cotas superiores a 400m
para daqui a 66h isto se tivermos precipitação, pq temos uma boa 528 a NE e que poderá alimentar a conveção ou ciclogénese, i.e. uma confluência entre massas de ar antagónicas a nivél térmico, entre outos factores..  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn661.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn663.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn664.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn665.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn723.html
 Penso que há hipótese se a precipitação se vier a verificar!!

A propósito o IM não lançou aviso com atecedência dpara este FDS e agora fá-lo com 66h humm oxalá acertem, nunca pensei dizer isto


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 22:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> primeiro acho que temos hipótese no norte a cotas superiores a 400m
> para daqui a 66h isto se tivermos precipitação, pq temos uma boa 528 a NE e que poderá alimentar a conveção ou ciclogénese, i.e. uma confluência entre massas de ar antagónicas a nivél térmico, entre outos factores..
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn661.html
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn663.html
> ...


e aki pa minha terrinha seringador o k axas?


----------



## Pedro Canelas (20 Fev 2006 às 22:49)

Spiritmind, o site que custumo consultar é o Wetterzentrale que me parece dar-me essas previsões que atrás falei. Além disso também gostaria de saber as previsões para a Covilhã visto que vou passar o Carnaval a cerca de 50KMS da tua terra


----------



## LUPER (20 Fev 2006 às 22:55)

Onde esta o anuncio do INM?


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Seringador, a lua nova na 2ª feira trará trovoada e frio ou só chuva???



Bem a Lua nova trás consigo para um ar ameno e chuva, e o março vai ser de extremos, espero que sejam ambos...


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 23:41)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e aki pa minha terrinha seringador o k axas?



Tens muitas hipótese para ver neve se existir a precipitação e a convexão e os ares acima de 500hpa estiver frio, neste casos penso que por vezes a espessura é o mais importante pq premitirá a existência de frio em altitude


----------



## ACalado (20 Fev 2006 às 23:49)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Tens muitas hipótese para ver neve se existir a precipitação e a convexão e os ares acima de 500hpa estiver frio, neste casos penso que por vezes a espessura é o mais importante pq premitirá a existência de frio em altitude



tira-me uma duvida k eu nao percebo muito de mapas este  corresponde aao dia de quinta feira esta escala que esta aki ao lado e uma escala do k?

desculpa a ignorancia


----------



## Seringador (20 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tira-me uma duvida k eu nao percebo muito de mapas este  corresponde aao dia de quinta feira esta escala que esta aki ao lado e uma escala do k?
> 
> desculpa a ignorancia



Escala da espessura (500-1000) em que a linha de 528 dam, e mais frio existe em "up stream" é a linha de separação entreneve à superfície ou não ao nível do mar!, por vezes não é necessária essa espessura, mas é bom tê-la por perto.  
No evento de 28729 ela esteve a rodear o litoral portugês  

Vou bazar até amanhã pesoal!


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2006 às 00:02)

Não é para ser optimista, mas acho que a imagem fala por si...

Se não vai ser à cota 0, vai ser muito próximo....   

Previsão do IM para 5ªfeira (ter em conta que as previsões a 3 dias do IM costumam ser com temperaturas mais altas do que as que prevêm no próprio dia   





Cota 0 pessoal?


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Não é para ser optimista, mas acho que a imagem fala por si...
> 
> Se não vai ser à cota 0, vai ser muito próximo....
> 
> ...


 desculpa tozequio mas os gajos do INM nao estao a dar neve mas sim aguaceiros moderados    axas k isso e bom sinal?


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2006 às 00:12)

aguaceiros moderados para a Guarda a mais de 1000m?   

Com temperaturas negativas em grande parte do país e preicipitação o que acontece?   

neve!


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Pois aquilo não tá bem pelo menos no interior devia ter neve digo eu não sei!!!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> aguaceiros moderados para a Guarda a mais de 1000m?
> 
> Com temperaturas negativas em grande parte do país e preicipitação o que acontece?
> 
> neve!



pois foi o k me parecia entao pk e k estes gajos nao metem logo neve como o fazem na previsao descritiva    cambada de toscos


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2006 às 00:15)

Acho que o que importa reter é as temperaturas e não o facto de eles darem chuve moderada...

E se vem mesmo as temperaturas que eles prevêm, vai haver festa de madrugada em grande parte do litoral norte e centro


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Acho que o que importa reter é as temperaturas e não o facto de eles darem chuve moderada...
> 
> E se vem mesmo as temperaturas que eles prevêm, vai haver festa de madrugada em grande parte do litoral norte e centro



espero bem k sim   pois axo k ja andamos todos fartos de criar ilusoes e dps nepias, eu ca ja  a 3 dias k vejo  a neve a 200m de minha casa e na cidade so neva e nao acumula


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

eu não tenho quase duvidas nelhumas que vai nevar ai na covilha desta vez so não sei é onde pode cair que me surprienda tipo alto alentejo??


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> espero bem k sim   pois axo k ja andamos todos fartos de criar ilusoes e dps nepias, eu ca ja  a 3 dias k vejo  a neve a 200m de minha casa e na cidade so neva e nao acumula



E tu queixas-te! pelo menos já a viste agora eu só a vejo nas vossas fotos e já não é mau!


----------



## LUPER (21 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

Epá o INM mete aguaceiros para quinta-feira em Coimbra com uma minima de -2? Que raio é isto?  

Pq não metem neve, não entendo.

A -35 vai fazer estragos, vai vai


----------



## tozequio (21 Fev 2006 às 00:31)

Então para a Guarda é escandaloso. Cota de neve 500 (isso dizem eles    ) e mesmo assim dão aguaceiros moderados   

Já agora, e para que conste, tenho quase a certeza que as previsões para 29-01 davam temperaturas mais altas que estas para 5ªfeira...   

Acho que podemos acreditar que vem aí algo de espectacular.


----------



## LUPER (21 Fev 2006 às 00:36)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Então para a Guarda é escandaloso. Cota de neve 500 (isso dizem eles    ) e mesmo assim dão aguaceiros moderados
> 
> Já agora, e para que conste, tenho quase a certeza que as previsões para 29-01 davam temperaturas mais altas que estas para 5ªfeira...
> 
> Acho que podemos acreditar que vem aí algo de espectacular.



Davam sim senhor, e a cota de neve era 600-800m  , uma -35 com uma -3 -4 é terrivel, para mim dá cota 0.

_Veremos se temos razão ou não. Já viram a quantidade de agua que pode cair sabado à noite? Para Aveiro dão 39mm. Já viram se fosse tudo em neve na serra da estrela?


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 00:36)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> E tu queixas-te! pelo menos já a viste agora eu só a vejo nas vossas fotos e já não é mau!



pois isso tb e verdade, vamos ver se e desta k neva ai outra vez, se nao for desta acredito k so po ano   pois ja estamos as portas de março


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 00:43)

Se  na quinta depois da frente houver aguaceiros generalizados como no dia de ontem e hoje então deixa-me mais esperançado para "ver" neve de novo em locais pouco habituais por enquanto só penso em serras!!! se não houver aguaceiros durante toda a madrugada de sexta então já não fico tão confiante, mas aguaceiros grandes se não tbm não dá...    mas chuva forte vai cair e isso tbm já me agrada mt,trovoada,granizo


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 01:01)

A depressão vai encontrar tempo mt frio ao chegar a Portugal tenho receio é que obrigue as temperaturas a subir um pouco na altura em que chover mais!!   a depressão ta cada vez mais para sul não tarda vai para Marrocos!    estou a brincar... mas que ta mais para sul ta!


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 01:03)

miguel disse:
			
		

> A depressão vai encontrar tempo mt frio ao chegar a Portugal tenho receio é que obrigue as temperaturas a subir um pouco na altura em que chover mais!!   a depressão ta cada vez mais para sul não tarda vai para Marrocos!    estou a brincar... mas que ta mais para sul ta!



onde viste isto podes postar o link sff?


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 01:07)

foi ai...
http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs72.htm


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 01:11)

miguel disse:
			
		

> foi ai...
> http://www.meteoaeronautica.com/fs72.htm



realmente tens razao  espero k agora tanta coisa e a m**** da frente so apanhe o sul do pais como em 29 de janeiro lol tem de apanhar portugal todo para fikar tudo brakinho de norte a sul


----------



## Snow (21 Fev 2006 às 01:13)

independentemente do que venha a acontecer na 5ª feira (desilusão, ou não) kero dar os parabéns a todo o pessoal deste forum, realmente axo que cada vez mais esta casa tem vindo a ganhar adeptos e espero que todos continuem com este clima fantastico existente entre participantes!! 5 estrelas


----------



## ACalado (21 Fev 2006 às 01:15)

Snow disse:
			
		

> independentemente do que venha a acontecer na 5ª feira (desilusão, ou não) kero dar os parabéns a todo o pessoal deste forum, realmente axo que cada vez mais esta casa tem vindo a ganhar adeptos e espero que todos continuem com este clima fantastico existente entre participantes!! 5 estrelas



tens todo o meu apoio nao posso deixar de concordar e kuando isto tiver mais calmo, sim pk tamos as portas da primavera e é normal k isto acalme o pessoal continue a participar  

abraços e boa noite


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 01:16)

Snow disse:
			
		

> independentemente do que venha a acontecer na 5ª feira (desilusão, ou não) kero dar os parabéns a todo o pessoal deste forum, realmente axo que cada vez mais esta casa tem vindo a ganhar adeptos e espero que todos continuem com este clima fantastico existente entre participantes!! 5 estrelas



E eu faço minhas as tuas palavras...


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2006 às 01:24)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> realmente tens razao  espero k agora tanta coisa e a m**** da frente so apanhe o sul do pais como em 29 de janeiro lol tem de apanhar portugal todo para fikar tudo brakinho de norte a sul



Não te preocupes pq vai chover ai!!! chover ...NEVAR...    mas não me parece que chova como no sul isso já não tenho duvidas quase..lol mas calma pq Sabado deve chover mais ai para cima mas o raio da temperatura é que pode subir e a cota tambem pelo menos pela direcção dos ventos parece...mas sempre posso tar enganado


----------



## Senador (21 Fev 2006 às 01:41)

A actualização do site do IM é ás 06h ou ás 07h? Tudo a por o despertador pessoal!  

O weather forecast já baixou e muito a isozero para o fim de semana, mas nada de precipitação para esses dias... vamos a ver que ainda falta muito tempo!


----------



## Snow (21 Fev 2006 às 01:44)

é as 6 mas so da pa ver la pas 10 da manhâ. pode ser que sejam favoraveis. esperança


----------



## Senador (21 Fev 2006 às 01:49)

Não é para vos desanimar mas o weather-forecast não dá uma gota de precipitação para toda a semana até Segunda! OH MY GOD!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Fev 2006 às 02:06)

Bem o weather-forecast está é passado!  Cá para mim sabem da existência do nosso fórum e é só para nos fazerem sofrer!!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (22 Fev 2006 às 19:02)

Boa tarde a todos, já estava preocupado com o desaparecimento do forum. Bem, amigos penso que a chuva só entrará em força no sabado. Contudo amanhã haverá alguns aguaceiros mais para o sul. Não sei se será de neve pois estou bastante baralhado cos os modelos. Estou com esperanças de ter neve pelo menos no sabado na serra do açor.A terrinha para onde vou está situada a 650mts e pelas previsões dos nossos meteorologistas haverá neve acima dos 800.  
Quais as vossa previsões?

Abraços e bem vindos


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 19:12)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Boa tarde a todos, já estava preocupado com o desaparecimento do forum. Bem, amigos penso que a chuva só entrará em força no sabado. Contudo amanhã haverá alguns aguaceiros mais para o sul. Não sei se será de neve pois estou bastante baralhado cos os modelos. Estou com esperanças de ter neve pelo menos no sabado na serra do açor.A terrinha para onde vou está situada a 650mts e pelas previsões dos nossos meteorologistas haverá neve acima dos 800.
> Quais as vossa previsões?
> 
> Abraços e bem vindos


boas sinceramente ja nao sei o k diga, 1 davam neve para amanha, mas a frente mais uma vez fintou-nos e vai entrar em portugal pelo sul logo as regioes do norte e centro fikam á seca.   para sabado tao  a dar precipitacao mas tendo a atençao o snow forecast dao o freezing level muito elevado ou seja nao acredito k neve mais a cotas baixas este ano. apos isto a temperatura ira subir e a primavera aproxima-se


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2006 às 19:14)

Graças a Deus que voltou o fórum..!Isto de fazer previsões caseiras sem a vossa ajuda é terrivel!!Gostava mt d estar enganado,mas acho k a neve deste ano já deu o k tinha a dar..n vejo gds oportunidades p k ela volte,uma vez que qdo vier a chuva,vai embora o frio..e verse-vissa...kd esta frio n ha chuva!!    espero estar enganado,assim como os modelos..espero k estes nos estejam a dar gd tanga..!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 19:18)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Graças a Deus que voltou o fórum..!Isto de fazer previsões caseiras sem a vossa ajuda é terrivel!!Gostava mt d estar enganado,mas acho k a neve deste ano já deu o k tinha a dar..n vejo gds oportunidades p k ela volte,uma vez que qdo vier a chuva,vai embora o frio..e verse-vissa...kd esta frio n ha chuva!!    espero estar enganado,assim como os modelos..espero k estes nos estejam a dar gd tanga..!



pois mas acredita k nao nos estao a dar tangas uma opiniao minha a neve este ano acabou... e acredita k ja nao me preocupo mais com isso pois tou um pouco farto de alimentar esperanças e o desfeixo e sempre o mesmo..seca lol
se keremos neve nas cidades a serio temos de ir pa vizinha espanha ou entao suiça, frança ect


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2006 às 19:22)

É verdade..mas segundo as previsões,mesmo aki na vizinha espanha(por exemplo,no cebreiro) que tem neve a rodos,este fim de semana desaparece td pk vai chover muito e vai td derreter..nem frio se vai ter para aguentar assim a 1000metritos d altitude..!foram expectativas a mais..


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Fev 2006 às 19:25)

By the way..ond esta o LUPER?precisamos d animo e de um comentário que nos dê aquela ponta d esperança ja perdida...!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 19:27)

nao faço a minina ou o luper ou o seringador k nos digam se ainda existe alguma esperança   ja agora, ja repararam k o meteosat deixou de tirar fotos desde as 16h inda por cima nao podemos seguir a frente


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 19:34)

Já olharam para sábado?

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn661.png


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:35)

Que aborrecimento Fil, lá vais ter tu neve outra vez na tua terrinha


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:37)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> nao faço a minina ou o luper ou o seringador k nos digam se ainda existe alguma esperança   ja agora, ja repararam k o meteosat deixou de tirar fotos desde as 16h inda por cima nao podemos seguir a frente



Eu trato-vos da esperança   

Previsão do INM espanhol para sexta-feira   



> *EN GALICIA, AREA CANTABRICA Y BALEARES, SE PREVEN CHUBASCOS
> DEBILES A MODERADOS, OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA Y GRANIZO*. EN LA MITAD NORTE
> DE CASTILLA Y LEON, ALTO EBRO E IBERICA DE ARAGON,
> CHUBASCOS LOCALMENTE MODERADOS CON POSIBLES TORMENTAS Y GRANIZO.
> ...



Então pessoal, ainda com esperanças?


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 19:38)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Já olharam para sábado?
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn661.png


 fil nao te importas de traduzir isso vejo uma de -20 k penso k nao seja suficiente para a cota de neve ser baixa, emenda-me se estiver enganado

abraços


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:41)

E mais ainda





O IM prevê chuvinha para sexta para o Norte


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 19:48)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> E mais ainda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja nao digo nada tb tavam a dar neve para amanha acima dos 500metros e agora o k se ve? nada.. isto ninguem pode controlaar o tempo so esperar para ver mas espero k tenhas razao


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 19:49)

Se se concretizar n sou eu que tenho razão, é o IM


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 19:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> fil nao te importas de traduzir isso vejo uma de -20 k penso k nao seja suficiente para a cota de neve ser baixa, emenda-me se estiver enganado
> 
> abraços



Realmente tens razão...    Veremos como as coisas evoluem.


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 20:01)

Os distritos de Faro e Portalegre estão em alerta amarelo por neve


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:04)

Uma depressão aproxima-se da Galiza e devera provocar precipitação no norte de Portugal já na sexta à noite ou manhã de Sábado. Será nesta altura que a cota de neve estará mais baixa. Os galegos dão 900m, o IM 800m e o INM 500m.
Depois, a depressão deve atravessar a Península em direcção ao Mediterrâneo e em Portugal a cota de neve deve aumentar à medida que o ar mais quente for entrando de sul.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:07)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Os distritos de Faro e Portalegre estão em alerta amarelo por neve



e eu ca no centro fiko a xuxar no dedo  
este clima anda todo trocado daki a uns anos abrem pistas de sky no algarve pos turistas


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:08)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Os distritos de Faro e Portalegre estão em alerta amarelo por neve


Mas vive alguém nestes distritos a 900m de altitude para serem afectados pela neve, se chegar mesmo a nevar?


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:08)

Muito sinceramente acho que as cotas de neve que estão a ser dadas estão demasiado elevadas. Tendo em conta que já esta noite tive quase 3 graus negativos e que, segundo o IM e o INM espanhol não haverá subida nas temperaturas até Sábado, como é possível que estejam tão altas as cotas de neve previstas? Sinceramente não percebo...


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Fev 2006 às 20:09)

Em relação ao tempo estou a ver tantos dados contraditórios … que já estou como Sto. Tomé, ver para crer !!!


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:10)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mas vive alguém nestes distritos a 900m de altitude para serem afectados pela neve, se chegar mesmo a nevar?



A Serra de S.Mamede é a 1000 metros salvo erro...

No Algavre a Serra de Monchique deve estar lá perto...

Mas mais uma vez fico com a dúvida do post anterior em relação às cotas de neve. A temperatura é muito mais elevada no Algarve que no Alentejo, mas como é que as cotas de neve são idênticas? E como é que é possível que a cota de neve seja idêntica no Algarve e no Norte (segundo o IM) na madrugada de sexta para sábado?

Muitas perguntas que ficam no ar...


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:11)

ja alguem consegui uma foto do meteosat a partir das 16h para er como esta a evoluir a frente (sem ser a do inm k so mostra a peninsula)


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 20:11)

Sexta-Feria á noite e Sábado de manhã chuva moderada/forte (até 30mm em 12h) no Norte com a cota de neve nos 600m. São boas notícias ou nao? Sábado de manhãzinha, peguem na namorada e disfrutem da paisagem


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:13)

Ah, já agora, nevou esta noite na Serra de Arouca, talvez a 500-600 metros. E a cota de neve prevista ontem era 1000 metros  

Podem ver imagens aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=152


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:14)

Boas noites a todos
Já estava a pensar que o forum tinha acabado porque esteve 2 dias em baixo
mas felizmente lá voltou  
Precisava de um sitio onde manifestar as minhas frustrações meteorologicas dos proximos dias, e onde me sentisse compreendido, que é o caso do nosso forum.
E digo frustrações porque o que tanto ansiavamos a partir de amanhã já não vai acontecer  
Nestes dois dias sonhei e sonhei ,mas não passou de um sonho porque nem frio suficiente, nem chuva, nem neve a cotas baixas, nada de nada  
Estava com esperanças na previsão do IM, o que é uma ironia pois eles eram os unicos que previam cotas de 500 metros, mas agora já nem isso e estão a pôr cota de 900 metros e os modelos continuam maus.  
Portanto pessoal vamos como sempre vamos esperar que o proximo inverno nos traga boas noticias porque este já deu o que tinha a dar  
Agora é que fazia falta o Seringador e o Luper para nos dar animo   
mas eles ainda não se devem ter apercebido que o forum já está de novo on-line
Agora vou-me retirar um pouco pra chorar...
Abraços


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:14)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> A Serra de S.Mamede é a 1000 metros salvo erro...
> 
> No Algavre a Serra de Monchique deve estar lá perto...
> 
> ...



Acho qua a Foia tem 902m e São Mamede 1027m.


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:14)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Boas noites a todos
> Já estava a pensar que o forum tinha acabado porque esteve 2 dias em baixo
> mas felizmente lá voltou
> Precisava de um sitio onde manifestar as minhas frustrações meteorologicas dos proximos dias, e onde me sentisse compreendido, que é o caso do nosso forum.
> ...



Isto ainda não acabou...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 20:17)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Mas vive alguém nestes distritos a 900m de altitude para serem afectados pela neve, se chegar mesmo a nevar?



Não vive, mas fica o aviso feito...


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:24)

O Inverno está a dar as últimas mas, pelas previsões, ainda deve aguentar mais uns dias. Se ocorrer aquilo que o GFS prevê, vamos voltar a ter um incio de Março bem fresquinho


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 20:27)

Dan disse:
			
		

> O Inverno está a dar as últimas mas, pelas previsões, ainda deve aguentar mais uns dias. Se ocorrer aquilo que o GFS prevê, vamos voltar a ter um incio de Março bem fresquinho



É isso mesmo, voltar a ter confiança   

Apesar de ter quase a certeza que não vai ser este ano que vamos ter neve por aqui, já fiquei feliz por acordar e ver neve pela janela do meu quarto. Há que encontrar pontos positivos em tudo na vida.


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 20:28)

Para Sabado á tarde até á meia noite.

Chega?


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 20:29)

Amigos eu acreito que neve acima dos 400/500 entre a tarde de amanhã e sexta, pode ser que esteja enganado mas espero sinceramente que não


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:32)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Chega?


 esses sao outros a cada actualizacao k tem feit o nao tem nada a ver com a anterior, tb devem andar burros  viste ontem como estava para kinta feira? tinham kuase o pais todo com neve acumulavel


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:33)

Até sexta à noite só deve haver precipitação na metade sul do país.
Depois a precipitação entra pelo Norte e Oeste a e deve atingir todo o país no Sábado.


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 20:34)

Esta foi a ultima actualização, foi posta á pouco tempo :P Mas é isto que vai acontecer, neve no norte do país entre sexta á noite e domingo ás 00h. 
Possibilidade de neve em Bragança e Chaves.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:35)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Chega?



O Snow Forecast e os seu disparates, tanto dá de menos como agora dá demais, não vejo de onde vem essa precipitação toda , mas também já devo ter os olhos embaciados de tanto chorar


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:36)

vou ficar a espera do gfs das 22h para ver o k se vai passar


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:41)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Até sexta à noite só deve haver precipitação na metade sul do país.
> Depois a precipitação entra pelo Norte e Oeste a e deve atingir todo o país no Sábado.



Pois, e quando a precipitação entrar em força em todo o pais vai-se embora o frio e a neve que existia nas terras altas desaparece


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 20:41)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> O Snow Forecast e os seu disparates, tanto dá de menos como agora dá demais, não vejo de onde vem essa precipitação toda , mas também já devo ter os olhos embaciados de tanto chorar



GFS, tem lá essa precipitação toda  30 mm em 12 horas a partir de sexta á noite.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 20:42)

Boas a todos! incluíndo o nosso Admin misterioso!   

Lá voltou o nosso fórumzito! epá isto de ficar sem neve é mau, mas pior é sem o fórum! Já estava a entrar em ressaca!   

Isto das previsões está tudo louco, por isso neste momento, tudo pode acontecer, pode nevar no Algarve, ou em Bragança, é de Norte a Sul, sem esquecer o centro!   

Há muita instabilidade na atmosfera e temos muito ar frio em cima!, depende-mos da precipitação e do vento. Agora não esperemos é grandes nevadas com muitas horas de precipitação, ocorrerão episódios isolados aqui e acolá, como essa da Serra de Arouca (será mesmo essa serra?).

eu aposto uma tripla 1X2    por isso vou acertar!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 20:49)

a primeira vista parece k a frente ira afectar todo o territorio   mas penso k começará a dispersar para sul para variar


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 20:51)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Pois, e quando a precipitação entrar em força em todo o pais vai-se embora o frio e a neve que existia nas terras altas desaparece



Acho que as cotas não vão subir assim tanto. Por aqui as montanhas estão cheias de neve, como ainda não tinham estado este Inverno, e espero que assim continuem ou que até aumentem a espessura


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 20:52)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> a primeira vista parece k a frente ira afectar todo o territorio   mas penso k começará a dispersar para sul para variar




Essa imagem até me aumentou o animo,se não for neve que venha a chuva que continua a fazer falta


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 20:56)

Calma que vamos ter neve nem que para isso tenha que fazer a dança da neve


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 21:00)

Eu aposto nestas serras para nevar amanha  S.S.Mamede,  S da Ossa , S de Monchique.Será???Será??


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:06)

Porque não deitamos os modelos fora ???    não prestam para nada e só nos fazem sonhar...

O melhor é esperar para ver...mas ta


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:09)

amigos nao sou meterologista mas tou a beira de descordar kom todos os modelos k tenho visto, nao axam k a convecção esta muito extensa e parece mesmo k ira atingir o territorio todo e nao so o sul..deus keira k tenha razao


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 21:17)

Pelo que vi sábado pode chover bastante e bem repartido por todo o pais e acho que pode nevar nas terras altas.As nuvens desta frente já tão a ficar bem perto da costa vamos ver o efeito que vai ter nas temperaturas,receio que parem de baixar e fiquem estáveis ou subam um pouco.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:17)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp 

É incrivel vejam isto  NEVE NO ALGARVE

O que me faz pensar que se a superficie frontal  atingir Portugal pelo meio e não pelo Sul poderá cair neve não só no Algarve mas também em outros sitios

Façam portanto o favor de rezar um Pai nosso ou uma avé-Maria, ou se não são religiosos façam as vossas mezinhas ou bruxarias  
Outros como o Seringador vão vendo como está a Lua


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Fev 2006 às 21:18)

spiritmind tou contigo!  , também é essa a minha opinião, e depois da primeira depressão, já lá vem a segunda!! Como diziam os espanhóis hoje é um comboio de depressões


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:19)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos nao sou meterologista mas tou a beira de descordar kom todos os modelos k tenho visto, nao axam k a convecção esta muito extensa e parece mesmo k ira atingir o territorio todo e nao so o sul..deus keira k tenha razao



Já viste a animação?? Sinceramente nao gostei muito de ver a animação das ultimas 3h...


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 21:20)

Neve a 900 metros no algarve.... deve haver uma montanha k a ponta de uma rocha chega lá :P


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:22)

vejam a das 21h comentem ssf pois penso k isto vai virar


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 21:23)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
> 
> É incrivel vejam isto  NEVE NO ALGARVE
> 
> ...



Neve em Faro e banhos de Sol em Bragança!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 21:24)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Neve a 900 metros no algarve.... deve haver uma montanha k a ponta de uma rocha chega lá :P



O ponto mais alto é a Foia com 902m.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:26)

Viraram Portugal ao contrario  
Santos é caso para dizer vai ser mais facil nevar na Serra da Arrabida do que no Montejunto, toma, toma


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 21:27)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Viraram Portugal ao contrario
> Santos é caso para dizer vai ser mais facil nevar na Serra da Arrabida do que no Montejunto, toma, toma



Lá vamos nós ter que fazer o pic nic na Arrábida


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 21:29)

NOGAPS:


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:30)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Lá vamos nós ter que fazer o pic nic na Arrábida



Eu levo as bebidas!!


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 21:30)

É desta que vai nevar no litoral algarvio


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Fev 2006 às 21:32)

Pela animação do http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp# parece que a "grande nuvem" vai passar mesmo ao lado de portugual, no sentido de norte para sul. Talvez tocará muito ao levemente o algarve ...    digo eu!


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:35)

jorgepaulino disse:
			
		

> Pela animação do http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp# parece que a "grande nuvem" vai passar mesmo ao lado de portugual, no sentido de norte para sul. Talvez tocará muito ao levemente o algarve ...    digo eu!



vamos esperar pelas 22h para vermos os gfs pois a mim parece-me k vai tokar no centro e sul do pais e espero estar certo embora todos os modelos digam o contrario


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:37)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Eu levo as bebidas!!


Estás desde já convidado , mas ficas encarregue dos skis


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:40)

ja nao sou o unico a dizer k a frente pode tokar o centro e sul

http://www.euronews.net/create_html.php?page=meteo&lng=1&option=europe,tom


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:41)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> NOGAPS:




Joao Oliveira de onde é que sairam esses modelos   
A gente a querer perder a esperança de uma vez e eles voltam a querer dar-nos mais esperança  
Agora a serio os gajos só podem estar a brincar com a malta    
Mais neve a cotas baixas = mais desilusões


----------



## jorgepaulino (22 Fev 2006 às 21:41)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> vamos esperar pelas 22h para vermos os gfs pois a mim parece-me k vai tokar no centro e sul do pais e espero estar certo embora todos os modelos digam o contrario



Uma coisa é certa: pelo que eu tenho acompanhado durante estas semanas aqui neste espetacular forum foi que os modelos (que eu não percebo patavinha) se enganaram todos! Não me digam que *agora é que cão acertar* e não chove nem caí neve????    Agora espero que também errem!


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 21:44)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Estás desde já convidado , mas ficas encarregue dos skis




skis nao tenho...   mas posso levar uns trenós...isso arranja-se


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:45)

jorgepaulino disse:
			
		

> Uma coisa é certa: pelo que eu tenho acompanhado durante estas semanas aqui neste espetacular forum foi que os modelos (que eu não percebo patavinha) se enganaram todos! Não me digam que *agora é que cão acertar* e não chove nem caí neve????    Agora espero que também errem!



apoiado tomara k sim k os modelos estejam todos mal e os meterologistas andem todos a dormir era bom nao era 

ja agora onde para o seringador para dar a sua perspectiva da situaçao


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 21:45)

Eu penso que a frente vá entrar desde a zona da grande Lisboa para sul com especial incidência no litoral alentejano e no Algarve uma parta da frente deverá tbm subir até à zona centro.só não entendo como é que as cotas de neve tão tão altas (900m)só encontro uma explicação  era as temperaturas subirem com a frente porque neste momento temos muito frio e a continuar assim não vejo porque não por as cotas em 600-700m.mas isto é só a minha humilde opinião


----------



## Senador (22 Fev 2006 às 21:47)

Perder a esperança em fins de Fevereiro?!? Ainda vamos ter muita conversa para encher aqui o forum! O mês de Março não é quente, pelo menos no Norte


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:49)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> skis nao tenho...   mas posso levar uns trenós...isso arranja-se


Devo-te avisar que quem está a organizar este pic nic é as ORGANIZAÇÕES FIASCO S.A


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:49)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Eu penso que a frente vá entrar desde a zona da grande Lisboa para sul com especial incidência no litoral alentejano e no Algarve uma parta da frente deverá tbm subir até à zona centro.só não entendo como é que as cotas de neve tão tão altas (900m)só encontro uma explicação  era as temperaturas subirem com a frente porque neste momento temos muito frio e a continuar assim não vejo porque não por as cotas em 600-700m.mas isto é só a minha humilde opinião


 eu penso k aki  o ponto mais importante da questao e onde a frente ira entrar pois kuanto a cota de neve nao tenho duvida k se situa entre os 400/500m neste momento tenho -1ºc e a tarde cairam os flocos de neve k uma simpatica nuvem deixou por ca com 4.2ºc ou seja existe muito ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 21:53)

Ou seja FEDERAÇÃO INTERNACIONAL DOS AMIGOS DAS SITUAÇÕES CATASTROFICAS ORGANIZADAS, SEM APOIO


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2006 às 21:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> eu penso k aki  o ponto mais importante da questao e onde a frente ira entrar pois kuanto a cota de neve nao tenho duvida k se situa entre os 400/500m neste momento tenho -1ºc e a tarde cairam os flocos de neve k uma simpatica nuvem deixou por ca com 4.2ºc ou seja existe muito ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera



Engraçado, no ano passado em inicios de Março também me aconteceu uma coisa parecida, estava sol e uns 5ºC, de repente passa uma nuvem e larga durante 1 ou 2 minutos uns flocos de neve. Fiquei bastante surpreso


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:54)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Eu penso que a frente vá entrar desde a zona da grande Lisboa para sul com especial incidência no litoral alentejano e no Algarve uma parta da frente deverá tbm subir até à zona centro.só não entendo como é que as cotas de neve tão tão altas (900m)só encontro uma explicação  era as temperaturas subirem com a frente porque neste momento temos muito frio e a continuar assim não vejo porque não por as cotas em 600-700m.mas isto é só a minha humilde opinião


Estou de acordo contigo se a frente atingir Portugal bem no centro as cotas de neve deveriam ser mais baixas porque com o frio que temos agora não sei não, a não ser que tal como temias a temperatura possa vir a subir
Já agora alguém me diz se é uma frente  quente ou fria ou se eu estou a dizer disparates e se isso tem importancia?


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Eu penso que a frente vá entrar desde a zona da grande Lisboa para sul com especial incidência no litoral alentejano e no Algarve uma parta da frente deverá tbm subir até à zona centro.só não entendo como é que as cotas de neve tão tão altas (900m)só encontro uma explicação  era as temperaturas subirem com a frente porque neste momento temos muito frio e a continuar assim não vejo porque não por as cotas em 600-700m.mas isto é só a minha humilde opinião



Com uma isotérmica de -25 a 500hPa e -2 /-1ºC a 850hPa a cota deve andar pelos 800-900m. Essas são as previsões do GFS para as 06 h de amanhã, no sul do país. Mais para norte há mais frio em altitude, mas não deve haver precipitação.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 21:56)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Estou de acordo contigo se a frente atingir Portugal bem no centro as cotas de neve deveriam ser mais baixas porque com o frio que temos agora não sei não, a não ser que tal como temias a temperatura possa vir a subir
> Já agora alguém me diz se é uma frente  quente ou fria ou se eu estou a dizer disparates e se isso tem importancia?


e uma frente fria, vou fikar impanciente a espera da proxima foto do meteosat


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 21:57)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Ou seja FEDERAÇÃO INTERNACIONAL DOS AMIGOS DAS SITUAÇÕES CATASTROFICAS ORGANIZADAS, SEM APOIO



Portanto:  FIASCOSA     ai que já não aguento mais de tanto rir


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2006 às 21:57)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> eu penso k aki  o ponto mais importante da questao e onde a frente ira entrar pois kuanto a cota de neve nao tenho duvida k se situa entre os 400/500m neste momento tenho -1ºc e a tarde cairam os flocos de neve k uma simpatica nuvem deixou por ca com 4.2ºc ou seja existe muito ar frio nas camadas altas da atmosfera



Isso é uma óptima noticia então ate pode nevar com uma amplitude térmica mais elevada tipo como no dia 29 de Janeiro em que vi nevar aqui com 2ºC.eu só estou curioso de saber o que vai fazer a temperatura na altura que entrarem as nuvens mais compactas.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Fev 2006 às 22:00)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Portanto:  FIASCOSA     ai que já não aguento mais de tanto rir




  

Vcs hoje estão inspirados!!


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 22:01)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Portanto:  FIASCOSA     ai que já não aguento mais de tanto rir


pois


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

tive a ver o gfs das 22h e confirma-se o pior cenario a frente nao atingue o centro do pais por "falta um bokadinho assim  " o norte e o centro irá fikar as securas ou seja neve e pouco provavel para amanha


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Estou de acordo contigo se a frente atingir Portugal bem no centro as cotas de neve deveriam ser mais baixas porque com o frio que temos agora não sei não, a não ser que tal como temias a temperatura possa vir a subir
> Já agora alguém me diz se é uma frente  quente ou fria ou se eu estou a dizer disparates e se isso tem importancia?



É um sistema completo    A depressão, a frente quente, frente fria e mesmo uma frente oclusa a norte da depressão.


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:03)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Vcs hoje estão inspirados!!


É para desanuviar que o pessoal está muito tenso


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:05)

Santos disse:
			
		

> pois


Já não aguento mais  
 vou jantar se não vomito e ainda digo que é neve   :


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:06)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> É para desanuviar que o pessoal está muito tenso



bem precisamos    aki os amigos espanholitos e k vao fikar outra vez com carradas de neve, uns com tanto e outros sem nada   mas portugal e o pais k tem mais meterologistas de casa por metro quadrado


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 22:09)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Isso é uma óptima noticia então ate pode nevar com uma amplitude térmica mais elevada tipo como no dia 29 de Janeiro em que vi nevar aqui com 2ºC.eu só estou curioso de saber o que vai fazer a temperatura na altura que entrarem as nuvens mais compactas.



A temperatura à superfície não é muito importante. O que interessa é a temperatura em altura. Se a temperatura em altitude for suficientemente baixa, quando começar a ocorrer a precipitação a temperatura à superfície desce.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:25)

amigos e impressao minha ou a frente esta  a começar a subir de latitudes

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:31)

Dan disse:
			
		

> É um sistema completo    A depressão, a frente quente, frente fria e mesmo uma frente oclusa a norte da depressão.


Dan obrigado pela explicação mas já agora quando a frente quente entrar a temperatura vai subir ou não?


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> amigos e impressao minha ou a frente esta  a começar a subir de latitudes
> 
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp


Tambem me parece mas eles teimam em que não, já nem sei em que pensar   
De todas as formas parece-me que o limite da nubulosidade já está a apenas 100 kms da costa e a temperatura aqui está cada vez mais baixa, agora tenho 5,8 ºc(desceu um grau em 1hora)
Spiritmind ficas encarregue de acompanhar a imagem de satélite


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 22:39)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> By the way..ond esta o LUPER?precisamos d animo e de um comentário que nos dê aquela ponta d esperança ja perdida...!



Cá estou eu   , cheio de saudades da malta. Vou ver os modelos e já faço comentários.


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 22:40)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Cá estou eu   , cheio de saudades da malta. Vou ver os modelos e já faço comentários.


luper ve a imagem de satelite  do portugues sff.....nao te parece k a frente ira afectar o centro e sul?


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 22:59)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> luper ve a imagem de satelite  do portugues sff.....nao te parece k a frente ira afectar o centro e sul?



Para mim vai ser a sul do paralelo 40, o pnto forte de precipitação, mas o centro e norte tb irão apanhar.

Ela vem muito activa e a temperatura aqui desce tanto, mais de 1º/h, muito mais . Neste momento tenho 3.0   

Penso que o INM vai apanhar o barrete outra vez   

As minhas estações baixam 0.2c cada vez que actulalizam, já marca 2.8


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 23:05)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Para mim vai ser a sul do paralelo 40, o pnto forte de precipitação, mas o centro e norte tb irão apanhar.
> 
> Ela vem muito activa e a temperatura aqui desce tanto, mais de 1º/h, muito mais . Neste momento tenho 3.0
> 
> ...


Achas que vem com muita precipitação
E cota de neve o que te parece?


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:06)

Nada como o Luper para animar a malta


----------



## ACalado (22 Fev 2006 às 23:07)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Achas que vem com muita precipitação
> E cota de neve o que te parece?


eu penso se ouver precipitaçao a cota de neve emuito baixa as temperaturas estao extemamente baixas tenho -1.4ºc


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2006 às 23:19)

Incrível. A frente avança com uma velocidade alucinante... 

Ora vejam neste linlk:

http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/SDUS/index.php?&lang=en&auto_nahraj_pocet=29&rep_index=0&add_index=6&obnov_index=48


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:21)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Achas que vem com muita precipitação
> E cota de neve o que te parece?



A cota será a da temperatura existente, ou seja, practicamente 0. Caso estejamos bem fresquinhos no País todo. Agora esta situação tá a falhar na modelização, está lá, mas tem uma localização diferente. A ultima imagem permite ver que o centro tb será atingido mas a costa alentejana será em cheio.  

Pode tb se dar um fenomeno de freezing rain, ou seja, chove e congela. Coisa muito perigosa se vier a acontecer, muito mesmo


----------



## joaocpais (22 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

Radar do IM:
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/radar.html

Mas não vejo muita precipitação no radar porque será?


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

Os modelos podem falhar, mas de um dia para o outro acho difícil.
O ramo mais a norte deve ser a frente oclusa e daqui a algumas horas deve começar a apresentar um movimento inverso (de este para oeste). São os ramos a sul (a frente quente e fria) que vão avançar para este e afectar o sul do país.


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

Atenção que já se vê alguma precipitação na zona Oeste/Ribatejo. 

Vamos a ver se já não estará a nevar por aquelas zonas


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:45)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Atenção que já se vê alguma precipitação na zona Oeste/Ribatejo.
> 
> Vamos a ver se já não estará a nevar por aquelas zonas




Já está um braço a entrar pela zona da Figueira, ou sou eu a ver mal?


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

Parece que sim realmente   

Já para n falar de outro braço que parece entrar na zona de Vigo...


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2006 às 23:50)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Já está um braço a entrar pela zona da Figueira, ou sou eu a ver mal?


Estás a ver perfeitamente Figueira /Peniche


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:55)

Rectificando um pouco o que disse o centro irá comer bem e o norte tb. Írá ser engraçado.

No litoral estamos com uma cota de 800m neste momento. Mas a situação é diferente da modelizada, na minha opnião. Portanto tudo é possível, a atmosfera está muito fria


----------



## tozequio (22 Fev 2006 às 23:57)

Na zona de A Estrada, Pontevedra, a 330m de altitude nevou ao fim da tarde.

Portanto a cota de neve está bem mais baixa do que eles dizem


----------



## LUPER (22 Fev 2006 às 23:59)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Na zona de A Estrada, Pontevedra, a 330m de altitude nevou ao fim da tarde.
> 
> Portanto a cota de neve está bem mais baixa do que eles dizem



Exactamente, a situação é mesmo esta. Os modelos estão baralhados, existe aqui um factor que eles não controlam, a temperatura do mar


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

Já viram a previsão do IM para Sábado?

Muito interessante, tanto ao nível da precipitação como da temperatura


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:03)

Mas o radar teima em não mostrar nada


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:05)

Tem alguns pontos azuis dispersos a indicar precipitação, principalmente nos arredores de Lisboa


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:06)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Mas o radar teima em não mostrar nada


se estas a contar com o radar do inm e melhor esqueceres eu so kero saber e da imagem de satelite pois uma coisa tenho a certeza esta frente como ela e tem de ter precipitaçao


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

O INM vai apanhar uma barretada, vai vai. Eles estão confusos, até nós trememos um pouco. A atmosfera está muito, muito instavel e as temperaturas que eles metem para sabado, são a medo, pq acho que ninguem sabe o que irá fazer no sabado. Temos umas ideias mas apenas isso umas ideias.


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:10)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> O INM vai apanhar uma barretada, vai vai. Eles estão confusos, até nós trememos um pouco. A atmosfera está muito, muito instavel e as temperaturas que eles metem para sabado, são a medo, pq acho que ninguem sabe o que irá fazer no sabado. Temos umas ideias mas apenas isso umas ideias.



podem ser a medo, mas são muito interessantes


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:12)

Falta uma musikinha a acompanhar niveis de ansiedade e stress...


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:13)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> se estas a contar com o radar do inm e melhor esqueceres eu so kero saber e da imagem de satelite pois uma coisa tenho a certeza esta frente como ela e tem de ter precipitaçao


Podes me explicar porque achas que esta frente vem com precipitação?


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Falta uma musikinha a acompanhar niveis de ansiedade e stress...


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:15)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

>




Vamos mandar uns avisos à protecção civil e pra TVI e SIC


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 00:17)

eu estou com umas reservas, até porque não temos a certeza se a precipitação irá xegar esta noite ate nos.


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:18)

eu estou é curioso por saber o que caiu nos pontos do radar do IM em que aparece precipitação. Ai estou estou


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:19)

facam comentarios eu axo k se fosse para sul ja teria a concavidade voltada para la. axo k vai apanhar norte e centro, vai ser em cheio


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:21)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> facam comentarios eu axo k se fosse para sul ja teria a concavidade voltada para la



Não vai nada, vamos apanha-la em cheio durante a noite toda, vai ser lindo, vai. Vai dar pra todos malta, tudo a postos?


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:21)

Tb me cheira spiritmind!   Ela NAO VAI SO PARA SUL!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:23)

Alguem que vá avisar os espanhois, pq ainda nao se devem ter apercebido.


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:23)

Olhem para a imagem (sistema frontal), vêm a mancha azul no meio? é a precipitação. Agora tracem uma linha para ver onde vai calhar!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:23)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Tb me cheira spiritmind!   Ela NAO VAI SO PARA SUL!


so se agora lhe der a travadinha e sacar um piao e ficar voltada totalmente para sul


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:24)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Olhem para a imagem, vêm a mancha azul no meio? é a precipitação. Agora tracem uma linha para ver onde vai calhar!


axas k akela frente toda so tras akele pontinho de precipitaçao?


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

Isso seria uma nuvem tunning!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:25)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> axas k akela frente toda so tras akele pontinho de precipitaçao?


              acho que não


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:27)

ate ja tou nervoso para ver a imagem da 1h


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:29)

Se repararem com atenção a nuvem tem um autocolante a dizer: NO FEAR


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 00:30)

Já fui por uma Cidra no congelador e uma garrafa de espumante


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:30)

joaocpais disse:
			
		

> Se repararem com atenção a nuvem tem um autocolante a dizer: NO FEAR



      
Começa a ser o delirio..!


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:30)

Claro que não é aquilo, mas essa mancha é o que o IM chama de "chuva moderada". Pode haver precipitação na mesma nos outros sitios, mas com muito menos intensidade. 

Por falar em musica tou a ouvir muito bom som, a banda sonora do "pirata das caraíbas" , é para animar.... Lindo


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:31)

Riam-se Riam-se daqui a pouco estamos todos a chorar.....................
De alegria claro


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 00:32)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Claro que não é aquilo, mas essa mancha é o que o IM chama de "chuva moderada". Pode haver precipitação na mesma nos outros sitios, mas com muito menos intensidade.
> 
> Por falar em musica tou a ouvir muito bom som, a banda sonora do "pirata das caraíbas" , é para animar.... Lindo


pá nao ouiças isso pois atrais o calor, sabes, praia ect


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:34)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> pá nao ouiças isso pois atrais o calor, sabes, praia ect




este é um pirata da escandinávia!


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:34)

vade retro calor


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 00:37)

Para descontrair, leiam esta notícia, no mínimo curiosa 

http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/detalle.php?id=9140


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:38)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> este é um pirata da escandinávia!



  

Para o que nos havia de dar a broa


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 00:41)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Para descontrair, leiam esta notícia, no mínimo curiosa
> 
> http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/detalle.php?id=9140



espero que em lisboa caia no domingo um nevão azul e branco


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 00:43)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Para descontrair, leiam esta notícia, no mínimo curiosa
> 
> http://www.nevasport.com/noticias/detalle.php?id=9140


Perante essa noticia só me ocorre dizer que  e nevar a neve será vermelha
Vejam a noticia:
ontem entrou em erupção o vulcão Catedral situado junto á 2 circular com varias vitimas nomeadamente bifes e o gases espalharam-se na atmosfera e blá blá blábláblábláblá..................


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 00:47)

Nunca mais há novidades....!


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 00:55)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Nunca mais há novidades....!


Mais um pouquinho só...


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 01:25)

Isto é o TAF (Terminal Airdrome Forecast) do aeroporto de Lisboa,

2006/02/22 22:55
LPPT 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK PROB30
      TEMPO 0608 4000 BR NSC
      BECMG 0810 10010KT 9999 SCT015 BKN025
      TEMPO 1021 5000 SHRA SCT010 BKN020 PROB30
*TEMPO 1418 2000 SHRAGS BKN006 FEW018CB*
      BECMG 2022 02007KT SCT020

TEMPO 1418 2000  = Temporariamente das 14h ás 18 com visibilidade de 2000m
SHRA = Rain Showers
GS = Small Hail/Snow Pellets 

Comentários?


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:26)

Vê o do Porto!!A mim já nada me surpreende!!


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:27)

Ao menos esses não confiam no IM   

Isto vai ser lindo vai esta noite


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:28)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Isto é o TAF (Terminal Airdrome Forecast) do aeroporto de Lisboa,
> 
> 2006/02/22 22:55
> LPPT 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK PROB30
> ...



NO COMMent, mais uma vez o INM enterrou-se. 
Eu proponho o  Seringador para Director geral daquilo e nós vamos todos pra adjuntos


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:28)

Nevar 2 vezes em lx é o k?


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 01:29)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> NO COMMent, mais uma vez o INM enterrou-se.
> Eu proponho o  Seringador para Director geral daquilo e nós vamos todos pra adjuntos



Isso era uma PANDEGA!!!  (e ja agr nevar em lx 2 vezes tb!!)


----------



## Snow (23 Fev 2006 às 01:30)

axo que sim Luper. Mas ainda falta uma coisa. a neve nas ruas a travar tudo e todos


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:32)

Snow disse:
			
		

> axo que sim Luper. Mas ainda falta uma coisa. a neve nas ruas a travar tudo e todos


Vamos fazer tb um estudo climático a dizer que daqui a 159 anos a temperatura será 5 graus mais baixa do que agora.           .
Acho que apenas preciso de mais 1 inverno de prova mais nada


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 01:40)

> Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) emitiu hoje um alerta de frio para quinta-feira na maioria do território nacional, prevendo chuva e neve no Sul, devido à passagem de um sistema frontal.
> 
> O IM prevê queda de neve acima dos 900 metros pelo menos nos distritos de Portalegre e Faro, dois de treze distritos colocados em alerta amarelo (o segundo menos grave).
> 
> ...



in portugaldiario


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:47)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Isto é o TAF (Terminal Airdrome Forecast) do aeroporto de Lisboa,
> 
> 2006/02/22 22:55
> LPPT 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK PROB30
> ...



Tens de outros lados?


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 01:55)

AEROPORTO DE FARO , previsão feita ás 22h55

2006/02/22 22:55
LPFR 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK
      BECMG 0608 11012KT 9999 SCT012 BKN020
      TEMPO 0822 4000 SHRAGS SCT006 BKN010 PROB30
*TEMPO 1522 10018KT 1200 SHRASN BKN004 FEW018CB*
      BECMG 2123 02008KT

Temporariamente das 15h ás 22h 
    vento de 100º a 18 nós, visibilidade 1200 m 
        aguaceiros de chuva e neve
               BKN004 = nuvens a cobrir 5/8 até 7/8 do céu a 400 pés
                   FEW018 = nuvens a cobrir 1/8 até 2/8  do céu a 1800 pés,
                                 CB = Cumulonimbus, or a shower/thunderstorm


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 01:57)

isto promete pessoal


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 01:57)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> 2006/02/22 22:55
> LPFR 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK
> BECMG 0608 11012KT 9999 SCT012 BKN020
> TEMPO 0822 4000 SHRAGS SCT006 BKN010 PROB30
> ...


Isso é de Faro? e o Porto?


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:00)

Já editei e corrigi em cima


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:03)

XXXXXXXXIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII, ai meus Deus. Mete ai o do Porto, como vê isto nao estava previsto por ninguem


----------



## luis machado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:08)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> AEROPORTO DE FARO , previsão feita ás 22h55
> 
> 2006/02/22 22:55
> LPFR 222255Z 230606 VRB03KT CAVOK
> ...




alguem me explica o que ker isto dizer??!! tamos a falar de faro?


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:08)

Aeroporto do Porto, 22h55

2006/02/22 22:55
LPPR 222255Z 230009 VRB03KT CAVOK PROB30
     TEMPO 0006 5000 BR NSC 
     BECMG 0104 10006KT

                Das 00 as 06 visib 5000m com nevoeiro, No Significant Cloud.

Nada de especial para o porto


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:09)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Aeroporto do Porto, 22h55
> 
> 2006/02/22 22:55
> LPPR 222255Z 230009 VRB03KT CAVOK PROB30
> ...


Realmente algo aqui não bate certo


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:10)

Todos estes TAF's (terminal aerodrome forecast) são feitos por uma equipa de meteorologistas em cada um dos aeroportos.


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:11)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Todos estes TAF's (terminal aerodrome forecast) são feitos por uma equipa de meteorologistas em cada um dos aeroportos.


Os do porto vao enganar-se


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 02:13)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp

vejam la o satelite!Elas vêm ou não vêm??!?!?!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 02:14)

calma deve estar a sair o das 2h


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 02:14)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Os do porto vao enganar-se



Também acho, penso que vão razar umas nuvem por lá, mas nada de significativo, comparativamente ao centro e sul, mas concretamente de lisboa para baixo.


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 02:16)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Também acho, penso que vão razar umas nuvem por lá, mas nada de significativo, comparativamente ao centro e sul, mas concretamente de lisboa para baixo.



e aquela massa espessa não tem apenas nuvens


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 02:17)

Ja ai esta o radar das 2 e acho k a massa nem se mexeu..vou nanar que isto tem mt k se mexer!Abraços p tds!


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (23 Fev 2006 às 02:30)

era giro se nevasse na serra da arrabida (Setubal)...


----------



## joaocpais (23 Fev 2006 às 02:43)

BRUNO MATIAS disse:
			
		

> era giro se nevasse na serra da arrabida (Setubal)...


Giro era até porque eu moro a 10 km, mas no dia 29 de Janeiro nevou mais nas zonas baixas do que na propria serra
A serra da Arrabida está muito sobre o mar e esse efeito amenizador é um grande entrave e também não tem grande altitude, pouco mais de 490 metros se não estou em erro


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 07:24)

Boas, estive a ver o site do INM e agora já falam em cota 600 todos os dias até domingo


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 09:17)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Boas, estive a ver o site do INM e agora já falam em cota 600 todos os dias até domingo



Era o que dizia, o melhor para o Norte ainda está para vir   

A depressão de amanhã pode fazer estragos


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 10:46)

*Previsão de neve para Alverca (zona de Lisboa)*

Aquui fica amigos, pf comentem  

http://www.eurometeo.com/italian/forecast/city_LPAR


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 11:46)

o snow forecast ta a dar 7cm de neve para bragança na sexta


----------



## Bruno Campos (23 Fev 2006 às 12:09)

Para a zona de montalegre, serra do larouco, o snow forecast até dá entre 10 a 25 
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 12:26)

> Alentejo e Algarve, mas também as zonas mais altas da Estremadura, podem ficar cobertos de neve, pela segunda vez neste Inverno.
> 
> A "culpa" é de uma massa de ar frio sobre o continente, que esta quinta-feira coincide com a aproximação de um sistema frontal, disse à Renascença Ilda Novo, do Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> A partir de sexta-feira, outra depressão vai afectar o Norte e Centro do país, prevendo-se um Carnaval frio e com probabilidades de chuva em todo o território continental.



venha a proxima!! 

Oiçam a senhora do IM a falar para vos animar!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.rr.pt/noticia.asp?idnoticia=158350
ponham no play do lado direito !


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 13:02)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> venha a proxima!!
> 
> Oiçam a senhora do IM a falar para vos animar!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.rr.pt/noticia.asp?idnoticia=158350
> ponham no play do lado direito !



Obrigado pelo animo João, vamos ver essa das regiões mais altas da Extremadura


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 13:10)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> venha a proxima!!
> 
> Oiçam a senhora do IM a falar para vos animar!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.rr.pt/noticia.asp?idnoticia=158350
> ponham no play do lado direito !



acredita k fikei mais animado neve para sexta e sabado na cota 500/600m er amuito bom mesmo espero mesmo k aconteça pois o pessoal ja mereçe devido a entrega k todos temos a situação. fui agora ao forum dos espanholitos fds   nos aki a ressacar por neve e ha la gajos a dizerem"há e tal, nao foi muito bom so tenho a porta de casa ai uns 7cm podia ser melhor" o k e k estes gajos merecem


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 13:40)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> acredita k fikei mais animado neve para sexta e sabado na cota 500/600m er amuito bom mesmo espero mesmo k aconteça pois o pessoal ja mereçe devido a entrega k todos temos a situação. fui agora ao forum dos espanholitos fds   nos aki a ressacar por neve e ha la gajos a dizerem"há e tal, nao foi muito bom so tenho a porta de casa ai uns 7cm podia ser melhor" o k e k estes gajos merecem




Mais uma vez ficamos sem precipitação. Parece que se está a tornar uma triste sina. Temos de ter calma e esperar estes próximos dias.

Continuo a dizer que ninguem sabe a quantas anda. Nem nós, nem os modelos e acho que o INM tb não


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 13:43)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Mais uma vez ficamos sem precipitação. Parece que se está a tornar uma triste sina. Temos de ter calma e esperar estes próximos dias.
> 
> Continuo a dizer que ninguem sabe a quantas anda. Nem nós, nem os modelos e acho que o INM tb não



Se os modelos não sabem, então mais niguem sabe !!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 13:46)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Se os modelos não sabem, então mais niguem sabe !!



Acho que o INM anda a atirar cotas um bocado ás cegas, mas é a minha opnião. Vejo tudo baralhado, os modelos dizem uma coisa acontece outra, ou seja tudo é possivel.

Uma coisa é certa frio não nos falta a 2m de altura


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:00)

Bem o IM já avisou portanto podemos ficar descansados que não se vai passar nada de especial, sendo uma situação normal para a época do ano  

Agora a sério, o ECM mostra um valor interessante para o Indíce de previsão extrema das temp. a 2m  
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/extreme_forecast_index_2t!1!Europe!2m%20temperature!pop!od!enfo!efi_2ti!2006022300!!day/

Se as condições estiverem adequadas poderá haver surpresas mas, não abaixo dos 400m   (espero que me engane  )
Não quero alimentar esperanças pq vocês são uns "rampers"   

e dizem  que toda a gente é enganada


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:00)

Voces falam falam falam sobre o IM, mas eles são os que acertam mais... eles e o INM. Qualquer modelo GFS, snow-forecast têm falhado redondamente... isto dá que pensar. Eu sempre confiei nos nossos meterologistas!


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:03)

Seringador, gostei do que vi!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 14:03)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Voces falam falam falam sobre o IM, mas eles são os que acertam mais... eles e o INM. Qualquer modelo GFS, snow-forecast têm falhado redondamente... isto dá que pensar. Eu sempre confiei nos nossos meterologistas!



Mas onde é que o INM tem acertado? Ou tenho visto mal as previsões deles ou não tenho estado por cá  

Agora acho que é muito dificil fazer previsões neste momento, tudo está muito instavel, muito mesmo. Já viram por exemplo o update para o dia de hoje?


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:08)

Vem aí chuva moderada para Lisboa pessoal!! Get ready :P


----------



## Senador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:18)

Tou aqui a ver uns modelos e algo se está preparando para a semana. Ainda é muito cedo para falar sobre isso porque faltam exactamente 7 dias... mas se tudo correr bem vamos ter mais coisas com que nos entreter!


----------



## LUPER (23 Fev 2006 às 14:20)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Tou aqui a ver uns modelos e algo se está preparando para a semana. Ainda é muito cedo para falar sobre isso porque faltam exactamente 7 dias... mas se tudo correr bem vamos ter mais coisas com que nos entreter!



Deus te oiça.

Epá isto está muito emocionante, ninguem é capaz de dizer que tempo pode fazer no Domingo, faz lembrar há 15 anos atrás.   

Vou voltar ao trabalho e ao frio


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 14:46)

João Oliveira disse:
			
		

> Voces falam falam falam sobre o IM, mas eles são os que acertam mais... eles e o INM. Qualquer modelo GFS, snow-forecast têm falhado redondamente... isto dá que pensar. Eu sempre confiei nos nossos meterologistas!



POIS NÃO SE ENGANAM NÃO, PQ POUCAS VEZES FAZEM COMUNICAÇÕES  PUBLICAS  

sÓ SE ENGANARM POR PELO MENOS 200 METROS NO FDS PASSADO, MAS ISSO É OUTRA HISTÓRIA....


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 14:53)

O IM tem acesso à previsão do Centro Europeu, que eu considero ser as melhores previsões que por aí existem... Agora o que fazem com elas...


----------



## GranNevada (23 Fev 2006 às 15:14)

Eu passei o fds passado a 1200 m de altitude e SEI , porque VI , que só nevou acima dos 950 - 1000 metros . Sendo assim , não me parece que se tenham enganado muito .
Outra coisa são certas exagerações que tenho visto por aqui ...


----------



## GranNevada (23 Fev 2006 às 15:18)

Aliás , estou a preparar uma série de fotos que tenho feito e onde se vê claramente que a neve está a 1000 metros .
O Gerês , Serra Amarela , Soajo , Cabreira e Larouco estão BRANQUINHOS   
Vê-se aqui de Braga - ESPECTÁCULO


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 15:20)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Eu passei o fds passado a 1200 m de altitude e SEI , porque VI , que só nevou acima dos 950 - 1000 metros . Sendo assim , não me parece que se tenham enganado muito .
> Outra coisa são certas exagerações que tenho visto por aqui ...



Bem de facto nevou bem a 800 m no marão e inclusivé nevou a 600m no fim da tarde de Domingo mas não pegou!

Não há enganos então só microclimas... a desculpa de sempre.... desde que me lembro as previsões de cotas deixaram de ser fiáveis desde que o Antímio e o Costa Alves deixaram-se de chatera com o IM!!!    

De facto existem uns membros rampers mas, isso até é bom para a alma, agora cada uma é que apanha a desilução da expectativa que cria


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 15:22)

Seringador!!!!! Mas onde andás-te ontem home de Deus!?

Até pedimos ao tozequio para ir de porta em porta buscar o seu vizinho! hehehe

Realmente, já viste no que dá isto ficar entregue a amadores!? Foi só sonhar, começá-mos com uma possibilidade de neve e de repente já tinhamos um clima quase nórdico!  
Deitei-me com a certeza que iria estrear a minha pá de limpar neve! e olha nem uma gotita de água em estado líquido, quanto mais sólido!    

Enfim aqui fica a animação do nosso radar, com alguns saltos claro está, pq eu não vivo disto (embora o pareça, especialmente pelas horas que aqui passei ontem!  )





A imagem já tem um tamanhinho considerável (925KB) por isso esperem um pouco para carregar o movimento todo.


----------



## GranNevada (23 Fev 2006 às 15:22)

> De facto existem uns membros rampers mas, isso até é bom para a alma, agora cada uma é que apanha a desilução da expectativa que cria




Claro !


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 15:22)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Aliás , estou a preparar uma série de fotos que tenho feito e onde se vê claramente que a neve está a 1000 metros .
> O Gerês , Serra Amarela , Soajo , Cabreira e Larouco estão BRANQUINHOS
> Vê-se aqui de Braga - ESPECTÁCULO


Olá GranNevada, na zona da serra do Açor, aos 700m caia agua-neve


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 15:23)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Aliás , estou a preparar uma série de fotos que tenho feito e onde se vê claramente que a neve está a 1000 metros .
> O Gerês , Serra Amarela , Soajo , Cabreira e Larouco estão BRANQUINHOS
> Vê-se aqui de Braga - ESPECTÁCULO




Agora sim a mil metros, uma coisa é nevar outra coisa é a nevar e a neve ficar retida junto ao solo. O que eventualmente o IM se baseia é a segunda mas o que interessa é nevar, pq se acontece a cotas baixas desde o início é um feito raro, sendo que o resto vem por acréscimo


----------



## GranNevada (23 Fev 2006 às 15:25)

Bem , de qualquer modo andam por aqui alguns "exageraditos" ...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 15:27)

boas ja tive oportunidade de divulgar uma fotos k estao na secçao devida e tinham neve acumulada a cerca de 800m por isso a cota em determinadas zonas depende de muitos factores tipo, humidade, tipo e densidade de vegetaçao, altitude como esta claro ect.. por isso nao podemos convergir a cota de neve igual para todos os pontos do pais


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

OS Modelos estão outra vez encravados.
 " NCEP Operational Status Message
Thu Feb 23 15:13:46 2006 GMT
NOUS42 KWNO 231506
ADMNFD
SPECIAL NCEP DISCUSSION
CENTRAL OPERATIONS/NCEP/NWS/WASHINGTON DC
1455 UTC THU FEB 23 2006

231455Z...12Z NCEP MODEL PRODUCTION IS
RUNNING BEHIND SCHEDULE...THE 12Z NAM
MODEL IS ONLY OUT TO 36-HRS...IT IS
ANTICIPATED THAT THE 12Z GFS WILL BE
LATE AS WELL...SPECIALISTS ARE 
INVESTIGATING... "


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 15:45)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Seringador!!!!! Mas onde andás-te ontem home de Deus!?
> 
> Até pedimos ao tozequio para ir de porta em porta buscar o seu vizinho! hehehe
> 
> ...


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:06)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> De facto tb sou amador!
> Posso ter mais uns anos de experiência em observações mas é bom ser amador , pelo menos em Portugal!



Acho que nisto da previsão somos todos amadores...uns com mais experiencia e outros com menos   




			
				Seringador disse:
			
		

> Se tu estás na cota 500m para este Sábado tens probabilidades de fazer uso da pá!
> 
> Senão sobe uns metros e utiliza-a!
> 
> ...


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 16:10)

hehehe   

Seringado, mas tu és um amador profissionalizado, só as tuas previsões e explicações que me levam a ter de ler e reler um monte de teorias para te entender já o demonstram!   

Por acaso não estou a 500 estou a 300 mas tenho dessas cotas aqui à volta por isso depressa lá chego! Vejam a TVI no fim de semana, que devem dar uma notícia do género: 

_"Alentejano enlouquecido foi visto a escavar toda a neve que caiu na S. de São Mamede! Está armado com uma pá e é perigoso!!! Ambientalistas avisam do forte impacto ambiental que esta acção vai gerar na área. 
A PJ  por seu lado, investiga o fórum *MeteoPT*, ao qual pertencia o louco em questão, pensa-se que é um grupo perigoso, que quer à viva força tomar o controlo do nosso ilustre Instituto de Meteorologia!
- " Bem são gente que me venera e apoia por isso estou com eles na luta! Queremos uma meteorologia mais séria! Com Linhas Isobáricas nas Cartas de Prognóstico!!" afirmou hoje à nossa redacção Antímio de Azevevedo (Verdadeiro Meteorologista em extinção)_


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:15)

voçes matam-me       
ja tou com saudades de ver umas nuvens a descarregar agua ou neve


----------



## Minho (23 Fev 2006 às 16:22)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> hehehe
> 
> Seringado, mas tu és um amador profissionalizado, só as tuas previsões e explicações que me levam a ter de ler e reler um monte de teorias para te entender já o demonstram!
> 
> ...




kimcarvalho essa é demais         
Assim não há condições


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:22)

o k e axam disto   
eu ja nao comento nada para nao me chamarem lunatico mas k alguem anda a gozar conosco anda   pelo menos os modelos assim o dizem


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 16:24)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> hehehe
> 
> Seringado, mas tu és um amador profissionalizado, só as tuas previsões e explicações que me levam a ter de ler e reler um monte de teorias para te entender já o demonstram!
> 
> ...



Aqui no sitio onde eu trabalho devem pensar que estou louco de tanto me rir...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:33)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> o k e axam disto
> eu ja nao comento nada para nao me chamarem lunatico mas k alguem anda a gozar conosco anda   pelo menos os modelos assim o dizem



afinal nao pareço assim tao lunatico  VEJAM ISTO....
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/previsaoGeral.jsp
Carreguem onde diz sabado


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Fev 2006 às 16:39)

Epá desculpem lá o off topic do post anterior, é do stress alentejano!!   

Os modelos melhoraram especialmente em relação à precipitação quando comparados com o das 6!   
E talvez em base nisso o nosso IM lá fez a actualização da coisa!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 16:41)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> Epá desculpem lá o off topic do post anterior, é do stress alentejano!!
> 
> Os modelos melhoraram especialmente em relação à precipitação quando comparados com o das 6!
> E talvez em base nisso o nosso IM lá fez a actualização da coisa!



boa imaginaçao  ate agora ta tudo a correr bem esperemos k agora a frente se nao lembre de sacar um piao  e de nao kerer passar na fronteira portuguesa


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 17:34)

kimcarvalho disse:
			
		

> hehehe
> 
> Seringado, mas tu és um amador profissionalizado, só as tuas previsões e explicações que me levam a ter de ler e reler um monte de teorias para te entender já o demonstram!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 17:46)

Hehehe ta boa essa Kim  

Bem, eu para sexta e sábado de manhã não espero grande coisa. A meu ver a cota de neve andará mais uma vez muito justa, aumentando de nordeste para sudoeste. Eu arrisco uma cota de neve de 800m no nordeste transmontano, 1000m/1200m no resto da região norte e no centro e para o sul nem vai haver montanhas que cheguem á minha cota prevista...   

Nunca pensei que o IM pudesse prever cotas mais baixas que eu   espero bem que eles acertem!


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 17:50)

Bem acho que se está clarificar e já sou como os outros "irá existir neve para as terras altas do Norte e do Centro"

Agora a sério
O Porto está entre a Linha de 534dam a sul e a 528dam a norte na Galiza, se  ocorrer um menor movimento rotacional da depressão para W poderá afundar de uma forma mais directa sobre o N do território  
Agora, não sei se isso irá acontecer mas, pelo menos gostava que acontecesse  
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt7.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt8.gif
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/forecasts/grads/gfs/europe/panel2/plt9.gif


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 17:51)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Hehehe ta boa essa Kim
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca pensei que o IM pudesse prever cotas mais baixas que eu   espero bem que eles acertem!


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 17:53)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem acho que se está clarificar e já sou como os outros "irá existir neve para as terras altas do Norte e do Centro"
> 
> Agora a sério
> O Porto está entre a Linha de 534dam a sul e a 528dam a norte na Galiza, se  ocorrer um menor movimento rotacional da depressão para W poderá afundar de uma forma mais directa sobre o N do território
> ...


seringador uma opiniao para a quantidade de precipitaçao e cota para o centro do pais ou seja serra da estrela/covilha


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 18:01)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> seringador uma opiniao para a quantidade de precipitaçao e cota para o centro do pais ou seja serra da estrela/covilha



Bem No FDS espera-se uma precipitação entre 15-20mm e digo uma cota de 800m para o centro e 500/600 m para o Norte sendo que domingo sobe para 900m a partir da tarde.  

Para Bragança espero que a precipitação se faça sentir mais no fim de sábado mas não será abundante como em Vila Real com aquela barreira de condensação que esprem as nuvens...


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 18:04)

Meteograma para o Porto
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/data/ready/usr/889821_METGRAM.TXT

Se fosse Janeiro...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 18:08)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem No FDS espera-se uma precipitação entre 15-20mm e digo uma cota de 800m para o centro e 500/600 m para o Norte sendo que domingo sobe para 900m a partir da tarde.
> 
> Para Bragança espero que a precipitação se faça sentir mais no fim de sábado mas não será abundante como em Vila Real com aquela barreira de condensação que esprem as nuvens...



se essa precipitaçao toda fosse neve aki na covilha ia a por uma velinha a fatima ai ia  
bem pelo menos o iNM ja meteu neve para as terras altas com mais 48horas de antecedencia o k e raro


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 18:27)

eu nao percebo muito destes mapas mas nao axam k a temperatura a 2m  esta muito elevada para nevar a essas cotas de 600/800m?


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 19:40)

Bem mas a temperatura situa-se entre  0 e 5ºC em grabde parte do território e pode bem nevar a essas cotas, não havendo acumulação claro, mas com um espessura aceitável entre 534 e 528dam, e uns -2 e -4ºC a 850hpa pode de facto acontecer a probabilidade na minha opinião é de 50% a essa cotas no Norte.  
Vou para casa
abraço


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 19:47)

Será que é possível ver pelo menos agua-neve a uma altura de 200m? Já me contentava com isso


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 20:47)

aki no centro acho melhor esquecer a neve apos esta actualização do snow forecast    eu so pergunto porque motivo o desfeixo e sempre o mesmo   
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ib_dynamical.shtml

os primeiros modelos sao sempre de grande optimismo mas com o passar das horas la começam a mudar tudo passando dos 8 aos 80  ou e o tempo k anda maluco ou entao sao eles  

parabens ao pessoal do norte k e desta k vao ter neve


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 21:03)

A medida que a depressão entrar pela Galiza irá provocar um giro na direcção do vento de NW para SW e isso irá originar uma subida da temperatura e também da cota de neve ao longo do dia 25.


----------



## Tiagofsky (23 Fev 2006 às 21:42)

Há uma coisa que eu estranho bastante..o IM já dá precipitação para amanha,correcto?Mas se formos verificar os modelos de precipitação,so a partir d sábado é que pode começar a chover! expliquem-me como se eu fosse mt nerd..!


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 21:55)

Tiagofsky disse:
			
		

> Há uma coisa que eu estranho bastante..o IM já dá precipitação para amanha,correcto?Mas se formos verificar os modelos de precipitação,so a partir d sábado é que pode começar a chover! expliquem-me como se eu fosse mt nerd..!



O IM guia-se pelo ECMWF. De qualquer maneira o GFS também dá precipitação para amanhã ao inicio da noite.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 22:02)

vou deixar aki um desafio para os k percebem melhor e tem mais experiencia nestas questoes da meterologia para verem os gfs das 18h...
eu penso k melhorarm nem k seja so para vermos neve entre as 00sexta feira ate as 06h de sabado pois apos essa hora atemperatura ira subir


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 22:08)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> vou deixar aki um desafio para os k percebem melhor e tem mais experiencia nestas questoes da meterologia para verem os gfs das 18h...
> eu penso k melhorarm nem k seja so para vermos neve entre as 00sexta feira ate as 06h de sabado pois apos essa hora atemperatura ira subir



Durante a noite e madrugada de Sábado tudo o que cair será neve acima de 600-700m pelo menos. Depois a cota pode subir um pouco durante o dia.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 22:14)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Durante a noite e madrugada de Sábado tudo o que cair será neve acima de 600-700m pelo menos. Depois a cota pode subir um pouco durante o dia.


 tira-me uma duvida dan o k interessa mais a temperatura a 850ha ou a 500ha?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 22:19)

*Meteograma para Vila Real*


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 22:23)

Santos disse:
			
		

>


e verdade santos o nordeste transmontano ira ter um fim de semana para lembrar mais tarde, tudo lhes e favoravel ira nevar muito no norte do pais...
parabens


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 22:24)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> e verdade santos o nordeste transmontano ira ter um fim de semana para lembrar mais tarde, tudo lhes e favoravel ira nevar muito no norte do pais...
> parabens



Fico contente por TODOS


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 22:26)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Fico contente por TODOS


ja agora de onde tiraste esta imagem?


----------



## Santos (23 Fev 2006 às 22:28)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> ja agora de onde tiraste esta imagem?



Aqui vai Spiritmind

http://pages.unibas.ch/geo/mcr/3d/meteo/index.htm


----------



## Fil (23 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

Há mais meteogramas personalizados aqui:

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html

Quanto á tua pergunta spiritmind, acho que com temperatura baixa a 850hPa e alta a 500hPa podes ter perfeitamente 0ºC ou temperatura negativa á superficie mas estar a chover. Com temperatura a 850hPa alta mas 500hPa baixa, podes ver nevar com 4ºC ou mais graus   

As duas são importantes. Só ainda não percebi aquilo do dam que o Seringador tanto fala


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 22:37)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tira-me uma duvida dan o k interessa mais a temperatura a 850ha ou a 500ha?


Depende mas a temp a 850hpa no meu ponto de vista é o mais importante a 500 poderá ajudar as temperaturas e a espessura da nublosidade mas senão houver frio em altitude a neve fica  sleet e/ou depois granizo..
Por ex: no evento de 28/29 a temperatura a 850hpa foi mais importante do que a temperatura a 500, mas se as duas estiverem em sintonia, i.e. corrente fria descendente e rápida poderão originar quebras bruscas de temperatura à medida que passa o nucleo da nuvem...


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Depende mas a temp a 850hpa no meu ponto de vista é o mais importante a 500 poderá ajudar as temperaturas e a espessura da nublosidade mas senão houver frio em altitude a neve fica  sleet e/ou depois granizo..
> Por ex: no evento de 28/29 a temperatura a 850hpa foi mais importante do que a temperatura a 500, mas se as duas estiverem em sintonia, i.e. corrente fria descendente e rápida poderão originar quebras bruscas de temperatura à medida que passa o nucleo da nuvem...


muito obrigado e bom ter aki pessoas k percebem do assunto, mas como o fil diz se a 850ha estiver alta e a 500ha for baixa podera nevar com 4c   , tive a ver o gfs e é exactamente o que acontece na tarde de sabado a 850ha e mais alta do que a 500ha   será bom ou sou eu k nao tou a entender a coisa  
mais uma vez obrigado

hoje nota-se k a temperatura esta mais alta 1.6ºc ontem a esta hora tinha 0.8ºc


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

Já estou de olho naquela depressão  no golfo  

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!168!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006022312!!/


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 22:42)

Pelo que eu vi na sexta ao fim da tarde vai começar a entrar uma frente pelo Norte originaria de uma depressão a norte da Galiza e que vai progredir lentamente para sul e vai durar ainda a madrugada e manha de sábado,depois vai começar a entrar uma outra frente pelo atlântico originaria de uma depressão em cavamento mais intensa que a da Galiza e que vai entrar pela zona centro e que deve provocar chuva forte em especial no litoral centro e sul e algum vento no sul.Resumindo no Sábado vai entrar 2 frentes originarias de depressões diferentes sendo que a primeira vai dar mais chuva e neve no norte e a segunda mais chuva no centro e sul.Será que estou certo ou errado?


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 22:48)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> tira-me uma duvida dan o k interessa mais a temperatura a 850ha ou a 500ha?



Parece-me necessária a conjunção dos vários níveis, incluindo a temperatura ao nível do solo, doutra forma a neve pode fundir pelo caminho. Grande parte da precipitação, principalmente nesta altura do ano, tem a seu início ainda como neve, que depois funde e chega à superfície já como chuva.
Em relação aos valores da temperatura a 500hPa e 850hpa. Se houver uma grande diferença entre estes níveis, isso poderá indiciar um forte gradiente vertical, propicio a correntes ascendentes mais intensas, o que poderá originar maiores quantitativos de precipitação.


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 22:51)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> muito obrigado e bom ter aki pessoas k percebem do assunto, mas como o fil diz se a 850ha estiver alta e a 500ha for baixa podera nevar com 4c   , tive a ver o gfs e é exactamente o que acontece na tarde de sabado a 850ha e mais alta do que a 500ha   será bom ou sou eu k nao tou a entender a coisa
> mais uma vez obrigado
> 
> hoje nota-se k a temperatura esta mais alta 1.6ºc ontem a esta hora tinha 0.8ºc



Para ajudar a interpretar os gráficos aconselho esta simples leitura:
http://wxmaps.org/pix/fcstkey.html


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 22:54)

miguel disse:
			
		

> Pelo que eu vi na sexta ao fim da tarde vai começar a entrar uma frente pelo Norte originaria de uma depressão a norte da Galiza e que vai progredir lentamente para sul e vai durar ainda a madrugada e manha de sábado,depois vai começar a entrar uma outra frente pelo atlântico originaria de uma depressão em cavamento mais intensa que a da Galiza e que vai entrar pela zona centro e que deve provocar chuva forte em especial no litoral centro e sul e algum vento no sul.Resumindo no Sábado vai entrar 2 frentes originarias de depressões diferentes sendo que a primeira vai dar mais chuva e neve no norte e a segunda mais chuva no centro e sul.Será que estou certo ou errado?



estás certo e de uma forma simples


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 23:00)

Bem e eles estão a sair e gosto mais destes com vários nucleos com as linhas de 528dam a rodear o NW da Península  
É pena ser a run das 18h  
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn301.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn302.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn303.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn304.html
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn305.html


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:05)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem e eles estão a sair e gosto mais destes com vários nucleos com as linhas de 528dam a rodear o NW da Península
> É pena ser a run das 18h
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn301.html
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn302.html
> ...



seringador se calhar tou a ser xatinho mas tou a ver k es o nosso meterologista ca do sitio, diz-me aki na minha terrinha pode nevar durante o dia de sabado? na madrugada e capaz de nevar mas a quantidade de precipitaçao e minima... diz-me la pk se nao nevar ca faço as malas e vou ja po norte


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 23:05)

Santos disse:
			
		

>




O site é bastante catita!!
Bem explorado e estudado consegue-se tirar boa informaçao!!

Gostei bastante!!


----------



## dj_alex (23 Fev 2006 às 23:10)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Para ajudar a interpretar os gráficos aconselho esta simples leitura:
> http://wxmaps.org/pix/fcstkey.html



Já que estão numa de aprender...

Aqui vai um excelente site :

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints/ 

Recomendo!!!


----------



## Seringador (23 Fev 2006 às 23:11)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> seringador se calhar tou a ser xatinho mas tou a ver k es o nosso meterologista ca do sitio, diz-me aki na minha terrinha pode nevar durante o dia de sabado? na madrugada e capaz de nevar mas a quantidade de precipitaçao e minima... diz-me la pk se nao nevar ca faço as malas e vou ja po norte



Então é melhor fazeres as malas, pelo menos a jogar pelo seguro  
bem boas a todos vou xonar!

Que os modelos estejam convosco


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 23:23)

Eu acho que isto irá desenvolver-se mais ou menos com está previsto pelo IM. A altura em que a cota estará mais baixa será na noite de sexta para sábado, mas os maiores quantitativos de precipitação vão ocorrer no centro e sul, durante o dia de sábado e já com cotas mais elevadas. Estas precipitações mais elevadas, tal como disse o Miguel, são originadas pelo sistema frontal que entra por oeste.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:26)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Eu acho que isto irá desenvolver-se mais ou menos com está previsto pelo IM. A altura em que a cota estará mais baixa será na noite de sexta para sábado, mas os maiores quantitativos de precipitação vão ocorrer no centro e sul, durante o dia de sábado e já com cotas mais elevadas. Estas precipitações mais elevadas, tal como disse o Miguel, são originadas pelo sistema frontal que entra por oeste.


dan acho k estas a ser modesto pois ao contrario daki (infelizmente so deve chover) a tua terrinha vai ter neve basta veres a previsao do snow forecast


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 23:29)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> dan acho k estas a ser modesto pois ao contrario daki (infelizmente so deve chover) a tua terrinha vai ter neve basta veres a previsao do snow forecast



Sinceramente não vejo razão pela qual não neve aí na covilhã. Mesmo não tendo em conta os exageros habituais do IM na cota de neve prevista, estás acima dos 600 m previstos pelo IM 

Se reparares, no site do IM até Vila Real tem prevista neve para Sábado. Sê optimista


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 23:31)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> dan acho k estas a ser modesto pois ao contrario daki (infelizmente so deve chover) a tua terrinha vai ter neve basta veres a previsao do snow forecast





Sim, mas o IM dá neve para cá. 
O IM dá neve para os 600m na madrugada e manhã de sábado e depois sobe a cota para 800-1000m durante o dia.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:32)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Sinceramente não vejo razão pela qual não neve aí na covilhã. Mesmo não tendo em conta os exageros habituais do IM na cota de neve prevista, estás acima dos 600 m previstos pelo IM
> 
> Se reparares, no site do IM até Vila Real tem prevista neve para Sábado. Sê optimista


 oxala k sim, mas sabes ultimamente tenho criado muitas expectativas e as desilusoes ainda sao maiores   mas ja digo se nevar neva se nao nevar olha fika pro ano


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 23:34)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> dan acho k estas a ser modesto pois ao contrario daki (infelizmente so deve chover) a tua terrinha vai ter neve basta veres a previsao do snow forecast



Até pode acontecer nevar muito mais aí que aqui.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:38)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Até pode acontecer nevar muito mais aí que aqui.


bom bom era nevar tanto ai como aki e virmos pa aki po forum "ha e tal tenho 10cm de neve a porta de casa , nao csg pegar no carro e tal   " isso e k era


----------



## Dan (23 Fev 2006 às 23:45)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> bom bom era nevar tanto ai como aki e virmos pa aki po forum "ha e tal tenho 10cm de neve a porta de casa , nao csg pegar no carro e tal   " isso e k era



Não se deve criar uma expectativa muito alta, desde que fique tudo branquinho já não está mal, nem que seja por algumas horas apenas


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:48)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Não se deve criar uma expectativa muito alta, desde que fique tudo branquinho já não está mal, nem que seja por algumas horas apenas


sim isso eu sei so tava na palhaçada ate pk se nevar ja nao e mau sem acumular


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 23:51)

Estou a gostar disto hoje...lol, estou a ver o pessoal mais calmo e cauteloso. Boca fechada não diz disparate!!!  

Até está cá menos gente hoje  

Mas acho que hoje é que é dia para estar com grandes expectativas, pelo menos para o Norte, isto está a ficar melhor. 

*Eu prometo que no Domingo posto aqui umas fotos tiradas a uns 500msm.*

Estou a meu prever neve para sábado e domingo lá para a minha territa, ahhhh e depois o frio que vem aí no início da semana!!!!


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2006 às 23:52)

A chuva na madrugada de sabado no norte pode ser mais no litoral e isso não é bom sinal para a neve no interior eu penso que pode até haver melhores condiçoes para nevar nas terras altas no fim do dia de sabado mas as cotas podem ser um pouco mais altas em torno dos 800 ou 900m.


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Estou a gostar disto hoje...lol, estou a ver o pessoal mais calmo e cauteloso. Boca fechada não diz disparate!!!
> 
> Até está cá menos gente hoje
> 
> ...


ja agora diz o k pensas aki pa terrinha covilha cty  
sabes eu ate gosto dakeles momentos de de divagar como foi o de ontem, cria um clima de amizade e de interacçao entre os membros do forum


----------



## Zoelae (23 Fev 2006 às 23:54)

miguel disse:
			
		

> A chuva na madrugada de sabado no norte pode ser mais no litoral e isso não é bom sinal para a neve no interior eu penso que pode até haver melhores condiçoes para nevar nas terras altas no fim do dia de sabado mas as cotas podem ser um pouco mais altas em torno dos 800 ou 900m.


As cotas não se vão alterar mto ao longo do dia


----------



## tozequio (23 Fev 2006 às 23:56)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Estou a gostar disto hoje...lol, estou a ver o pessoal mais calmo e cauteloso. Boca fechada não diz disparate!!!
> 
> Até está cá menos gente hoje
> 
> ...



Ontem o pessoal tava todo muito bem disposto. Claro que aquilo que deu para o fiasco, mas foi uma noite bem passada     Estava a reler alguns dos posts de ontem e atirei-me para o chão a rir com algumas das coisas que foram ditas (e que eu próprio disse).   

Quanto à neve nos 500 metros, oxalá que tenhas razão     Era bonito acordar com uma paisagem com as montanhas com ainda mais neve do que têm agora


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2006 às 23:58)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Ontem o pessoal tava todo muito bem disposto. Claro que aquilo que deu para o fiasco, mas foi uma noite bem passada     Estava a reler alguns dos posts de ontem e atirei-me para o chão a rir com algumas das coisas que foram ditas (e que eu próprio disse).
> 
> Quanto à neve nos 500 metros, oxalá que tenhas razão     Era bonito acordar com uma paisagem com as montanhas com ainda mais neve do que têm agora


podes crer o pessoal a reler o filme de ontem foi demais  e k o clima k estava podiamos  dizer todas a barbaridades k pensavamos


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 00:02)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> podes crer o pessoal a reler o filme de ontem foi demais  e k o clima k estava podiamos  dizer todas a barbaridades k pensavamos



Deixámos metada do fórum acordado a noite toda à espera de um nevão imaginário   

Mas mais 1 vez digo, foi uma noite muito divertida


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 00:06)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> ja agora diz o k pensas aki pa terrinha covilha cty
> sabes eu ate gosto dakeles momentos de de divagar como foi o de ontem, cria um clima de amizade e de interacçao entre os membros do forum


Calmem aí todos que eu não sou nenhum salvador.

Quanto á Covilhã, eu não conheço muito bem aí o microclima, não vivo aí.

O que reparo é k tem sempre temperaturas muito elevadas para a sua altitude e para estar tão prox da serra da estrela. Não te dou grandes esperanças.
O que acho é que o frio afectará mais o Nordeste, e a cota 500m não é para todos Tozéquio


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 00:06)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Deixámos metada do fórum acordado a noite toda à espera de um nevão imaginário
> 
> Mas mais 1 vez digo, foi uma noite muito divertida


"ha e tal vamos esperar pela imagem de satelite das 1h, sera k a frente ta a vir para norte ou para sul? nao eu digo k vai afectar o pais todo e vai nevar em todo o lado   / temos de arranjar limpa neves pra brisa   / sera k vou estrear a  minha pá nova   /quem quer escrever um aviso pa sic/tvi  alguns dos episodio k me lembre e k eu tb participei como e claro


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2006 às 00:08)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> As cotas não se vão alterar mto ao longo do dia




A frente que entra pelo oeste vai fazer com que as cotas não se mantenham iguais ao que vai estar de manha!!!


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> "ha e tal vamos esperar pela imagem de satelite das 1h, sera k a frente ta a vir para norte ou para sul? nao eu digo k vai afectar o pais todo e vai nevar em todo o lado   / temos de arranjar limpa neves pra brisa   / sera k vou estrear a  minha pá nova   /quem quer escrever um aviso pa sic/tvi  alguns dos episodio k me lembre e k eu tb participei como e claro


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 00:09)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Calmem aí todos que eu não sou nenhum salvador.
> 
> Quanto á Covilhã, eu não conheço muito bem aí o microclima, não vivo aí.
> 
> ...


se te estas a referir as temperaturas do INM esquece pois eles tem a estaçao meterologica montada no aerodromo ou seja na parte baixa e plana da cidade onde a altura e 300m  por isso e k sao uns cromos pois a temperatura k eles metem no site nunca e a temperatura real da cidade...
neste momento tenho -1.0c e vivo a 750m e eles no site tem 1.5ºc a difrença é grande


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 00:11)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Há mais meteogramas personalizados aqui:
> 
> http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html
> 
> ...



O dam é a representação de decametros. Nos mapas 500hPA Geopotencial são "colorizados" em função da espessura da atmosfera entre os 1000hPA e os 500hPa. Assim, quanto temos 520 significa 520 dam = 520 x 10 m = 5200 metros. Esta será a espessura da atmosfera. Quanto mais baixa significa que mais "comprimida" está a coluna de ar, logo o frio está mais próximo da superfície.
Uma espessura de 519 é quase 100% de certeza neve.
Penso que o frio em altitude é importantíssimo porque contribuí em muito para a inestabilidade. Quanto maior o diferencial entre a temperatura superficial a a temperatura a 500hPa mais instabilidade temos.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O dam é a representação de decametros. Nos mapas 500hPA Geopotencial são "colorizados" em função da espessura da atmosfera entre os 1000hPA e os 500hPa. Assim, quanto temos 520 significa 520 dam = 520 x 10 m = 5200 metros. Esta será a espessura da atmosfera. Quanto mais baixa significa que mais "comprimida" está a coluna de ar, logo o frio está mais próximo da superfície.
> Uma espessura de 519 é quase 100% de certeza neve.
> Penso que o frio em altitude é importantíssimo porque contribuí em muito para a inestabilidade. Quanto maior o diferencial entre a temperatura superficial a a temperatura a 500hPa mais instabilidade temos.



ora aki esta uma explicação simples de compreender muito obrigado minho, ou seja pelo k se ve nos gfs e bom k um esteja mais alto k outro


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 00:14)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> se te estas a referir as temperaturas do INM esquece pois eles tem a estaçao meterologica montada no aerodromo ou seja na parte baixa e plana da cidade onde a altura e 300m  por isso e k sao uns cromos pois a temperatura k eles metem no site nunca e a temperatura real da cidade...
> neste momento tenho -1.0c e vivo a 750m e eles no site tem 1.5ºc a difrença é grande


Aí parece k o efeito da continentalidade é menor


----------



## Zoelae (24 Fev 2006 às 01:19)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O dam é a representação de decametros. Nos mapas 500hPA Geopotencial são "colorizados" em função da espessura da atmosfera entre os 1000hPA e os 500hPa. Assim, quanto temos 520 significa 520 dam = 520 x 10 m = 5200 metros. Esta será a espessura da atmosfera. Quanto mais baixa significa que mais "comprimida" está a coluna de ar, logo o frio está mais próximo da superfície.
> Uma espessura de 519 é quase 100% de certeza neve.
> Penso que o frio em altitude é importantíssimo porque contribuí em muito para a inestabilidade. Quanto maior o diferencial entre a temperatura superficial a a temperatura a 500hPa mais instabilidade temos.


Mais um site com termos acessiveis para quem quiser saber mais sobre essa coisa estranha de Altura Geopotencial, que é diferente de Geopotencial.

http://www.meteoasturias.com/cursosmeteo/mapas/cap6.htm


----------



## Fil (24 Fev 2006 às 06:53)

Minho disse:
			
		

> O dam é a representação de decametros. Nos mapas 500hPA Geopotencial são "colorizados" em função da espessura da atmosfera entre os 1000hPA e os 500hPa. Assim, quanto temos 520 significa 520 dam = 520 x 10 m = 5200 metros. Esta será a espessura da atmosfera. Quanto mais baixa significa que mais "comprimida" está a coluna de ar, logo o frio está mais próximo da superfície.
> Uma espessura de 519 é quase 100% de certeza neve.
> Penso que o frio em altitude é importantíssimo porque contribuí em muito para a inestabilidade. Quanto maior o diferencial entre a temperatura superficial a a temperatura a 500hPa mais instabilidade temos.



Bem explicado, obrigado   

A saída das 00h é muito boa para aqui para Bragança, neve quase certa para esta noite   

Não acredito é que neve em Vila Real


----------



## Bruno Campos (24 Fev 2006 às 09:15)

No domingo de manhã vou pra boticas. alguem me sabe dizer a q cota está boticas?
e ja agora, n haverá hipotese de pisar uns flocos de neve logo de manhã?


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 10:47)

Boticas, está a uma cota excelente para a Neve mas é melhor ir hoje ao fim do dia pq o fluxo de NE  vindo do UK vai chegar!

http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/animate/catalog/samplers/banner/rh_and_wind!700%20hPa!0!Europe!pop!od!oper!w_uv_rh!2006022400!!!step/


----------



## Pedro Canelas (24 Fev 2006 às 11:14)

Bom dia a todos,

Seringador gostaria de saber as tuas previsões para a serra do açor que fica a cerca de 30KMs da estrela. A minha terra fica a uma altitude aprox. de 650mts. Será que vai nevar desta vez?  
Abraços


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2006 às 11:48)

Zoelae disse:
			
		

> Mais um site com termos acessiveis para quem quiser saber mais sobre essa coisa estranha de Altura Geopotencial, que é diferente de Geopotencial.
> 
> http://www.meteoasturias.com/cursosmeteo/mapas/cap6.htm



Nos mapas de espessura de 1000hPa-500hPa normalmente a medida utilizada são os decametros geopotenciais (gpdm) e não simplesmente metros. Isto porque o ar à medida de que se desloca pela superfície terrestre vai perdendo ou ganhando energia potencial pois junto dos polos a força gravítica é menor que no equador. Ou seja a mesma coluna de ar a 500hPa deverá ter uma altura diferente do equador para os polos. Vai daí, resolveu-se criar a altura geopotencial, que não é mais do que normalizar todos os pontos da mesma superfície isobárica de modo a que sejam comparáveis entre si.


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 11:48)

Pedro Canelas disse:
			
		

> Bom dia a todos,
> 
> Seringador gostaria de saber as tuas previsões para a serra do açor que fica a cerca de 30KMs da estrela. A minha terra fica a uma altitude aprox. de 650mts. Será que vai nevar desta vez?
> Abraços



Boas Pedro

Bem as hipóteses estão a 50 a 60% desde que ocorra precipitação de hoje à noite e amanhã pq depois a cota sobe para 800/900m


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 12:08)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Nos mapas de espessura de 1000hPa-500hPa normalmente a medida utilizada são os decametros geopotenciais (gpdm) e não simplesmente metros. Isto porque o ar à medida de que se desloca pela superfície terrestre vai perdendo ou ganhando energia potencial pois junto dos polos a força gravítica é menor que no equador. Ou seja a mesma coluna de ar a 500hPa deverá ter uma altura diferente do equador para os polos. Vai daí, resolveu-se criar a altura geopotencial, que não é mais do que normalizar todos os pontos da mesma superfície isobárica de modo a que sejam comparáveis entre si.



Sim Minho temos de ter isso em conta!  

Aqui têm um site com o cálculo automático do dam 
http://www.medvale.demon.co.uk/thk.htm


----------



## Serrano (24 Fev 2006 às 12:14)

As previsões portuguesas apontam para queda de neve a 600-800 metros, com subida da cota para 800-1000 metros, enquanto os espanhóis marcam a neve para os 500 metros, subindo depois para os 800-1000 metros.

Como estou a 775 metros é provável que veja nevar, mas não vou criando grandes expectativas para não apanhar nenhuma desilusão.

Por aqui, nevou no domingo e na segunda, mas sem ser suficiente para "branquear" as superfícies, visto que o manto branco ficou-se pelos 900 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 12:37)

Existem duas formulas para calcular a espessura e podem aproveitar para fazerem isso para as vossas localidades:

a primeira a que Minho já mencionou que é (1000-SLP)+500hPa height

exemplo:
Se tivermos uma pressão de 1005 na madrugada do dia 25 e a linha de 534 temos: (1000-1010)+534 = 524

a outra é para cartas 500hPa:

(500hPa Height +((1000-slp)*0.8))
(534+((1000-1010)*0.8)) =526


----------



## Snow (24 Fev 2006 às 12:42)

Seringador e as previsões para domingo, nos modelos temos um dam de 524, 528, -30, e uma iso de -2. que dizes?


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 12:43)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> exemplo:
> Se tivermos uma pressão de 1005 na madrugada do dia 25 e a linha de 534 temos: (1000-1010)+534 = 524



1010 ou 1005 na diferença??


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 12:54)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> 1010 ou 1005 na diferença??



pois com o valor de 1010 como nos modelos


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 13:02)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Existem duas formulas para calcular a espessura e podem aproveitar para fazerem isso para as vossas localidades:
> 
> a primeira a que Minho já mencionou que é (1000-SLP)+500hPa height
> 
> ...



Para mim a segunda com o coeficiente a 0.8 dá uma melhor realidade para não cairmos em erros quando  a pressão está mais alta que 1000 (dando falsas indicações de um dam baixo) e quando está abaixo de 1000 8dando faslas indicações de uma dam alta)
Não sei se me fiz entender?


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 13:07)

bom dia tive agora a ver os gfs das 11h e sao muito prometedores principalmente para o pessoal do norte pois quase garantidamente iram ter neve, digo isto pk sao previsoes a 24h k sao dificies de falhar.. agora o INM e k me deixa um pouco baralhado na previsao descritiva dizem k para sabado dao neve entre os 600/1000m e metem a guarda na previsao significativa com aguaceiros  o mesmo acontece para domingo k ate metem as penhas douradas com aguaceiros  enfim sinceramente nao sei kual o modelo de pensamento k eles têm....


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 14:49)

http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO|&metric=1

 

Este site faz mesmo bem à moral


----------



## dj_alex (24 Fev 2006 às 15:02)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=EUR|PT|PO015|PORTO|&metric=1
> 
> 
> 
> Este site faz mesmo bem à moral



invenções...


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 15:22)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> invenções...



Isto é o ponto de vista óptimista, i.e. se começasse a ocorrer precipitação com -3 a 1500m e 2/3ºC a 100m mas acho que é exagero, apesar de agora estar um frio de rachar aqui no Porto, não tenho a estação a funcionar


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 15:34)

agora 9.9 na minha estação, mas já tive 9.2 quando o sol estava escondido há meia hora 

já agora, alguém reparou na temperatura do mar para o fim de semana? Muito baixas   

11 hoje e amanhã, 10 para domingo... isto poderá dar alguma ajuda para baixar as cotas de neve previstas, não?


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 15:45)

O que é que acham disto?


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 16:00)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> O que é que acham disto?



A falta de precipitação não ajuda a neve acima de 500m


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 16:02)

Gosto desta previsão temperatura  
http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cgi-bin/ukmtc2.cgi?time=2006022400&field=850mb+Virtual+Temperature&hour=18hr


----------



## tozequio (24 Fev 2006 às 16:13)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> A falta de precipitação não ajuda a neve acima de 500m



Pensei que a precipitação estava garantida para todo o fim de semana. E os últimos modelos mantém isso


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 16:20)

o gfs das 12h manteem a precipitaçao, eu digo k esta noite ira nevar nas terras altas e amanha durante o dia a cota ira subir gradualmente


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 16:26)

o k e feito do pessoal do norte?????
digam algo pois ja se encontra ai uma massa activa de nuvens...
ja chove/neva?


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2006 às 16:50)

http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=55,52015&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&id=3050

preparem os ternós


----------



## Santos (24 Fev 2006 às 16:54)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp
> http://www2.snbpc.pt/portal/page?_pageid=55,52015&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL&id=3050
> 
> preparem os ternós



Boas notícias amigo


----------



## Dan (24 Fev 2006 às 17:00)

Céu nublado, 4ºC e já se vê a precipitação ao longe a avançar para cá.


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 18:11)

Aqui chove,pára,chove,pára.. mas muito fraquinha a chuva.. 
Moro a menos de 1 km da praia e tenho 8.7º .


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 18:16)

Bruno Campos disse:
			
		

> No domingo de manhã vou pra boticas. alguem me sabe dizer a q cota está boticas?
> e ja agora, n haverá hipotese de pisar uns flocos de neve logo de manhã?



Eu também vou para essa zona, para Chaves. De manha vou dar um passeiozinho pelas serras, perto de Montalegre. Ainda nos encontramos :P
Boticas fica a 500m, tens 50% de prob de ver cair uns flocos :P


----------



## Senador (24 Fev 2006 às 20:17)

> Fim-de-semana com chuva e vento
> Chuva, vento e neve nas terras altas são as previsões meteorológicas para o fim-de-semana de Carnaval, pelo que o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC) aconselha medidas de auto-protecção dentro e fora de casa.
> 
> ( 19:43 / 24 de Fevereiro 06 )
> ...


----------



## Seringador (24 Fev 2006 às 23:28)

As previsões do ECM parecem prometedoras para outra situação em 3/4 Março!


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 15:24)

Que acham?


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

Eu acho que esta noite que vem vai ser mais uma noite de forte queda de neve  em quase todo o norte e centro até amanha de manha inicio da tarde.


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 15:35)

boas mais uma vez o alojamento deixou a desejar  fil k tal fazemos uma vakinha entre todos e mudamos o alojamento a isto?
ja sei k o pessoal do norte foi o feliz contemplado esta noite com a neve  parabens pois isso deve estar lindo  aki pela covilha mais uma noite de desilução e frustação,ora nevava a serio, ora caia agua neve, ora nevava ora caia agua neve foi assim toda a noite   de manha a cota de neve aki no centro era por volta dos 900m pois na janela de casa via-se a neve ai a uns 150m acima de onde vivo  digo tinha neve pois agora tem estado a chover torrencialmente e nota-se k ja derreteu alguma neve k se via de manha, a cota deve rondar ai uns 1200m neste momento. bem por ultimo digo k a neve este ano ja era aki na zona resta-me esperar para o ano e sobretudo nao criar ilusoes pois o clima anda todo trocado   
e ai por bragança digam coisas


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 15:43)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> boas mais uma vez o alojamento deixou a desejar  fil k tal fazemos uma vakinha entre todos e mudamos o alojamento a isto?



Irá ser mudado, não te preocupes   

Quanto ao resto, vê o topico de seguimento, as coisas não foram assim tão boas por aqui. Esta noite podes ter uma surpresa, o inverno 2005/2006 ainda não deu o seu ultimo suspiro


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 15:44)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Irá ser mudado, não te preocupes
> 
> Quanto ao resto, vê o topico de seguimento, as coisas não foram assim tão boas por aqui. Esta noite podes ter uma surpresa, o inverno 2005/2006 ainda não deu o seu ultimo suspiro



É verdade, o GFS parece bem interessante para esta madrugada, início de manhã


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 15:47)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> É verdade, o GFS parece bem interessante para esta madrugada, início de manhã



vamos ver o das 12h as quatro da tarde a ver como vem  
para ja aki chove com a temperatura de 3.5ºc e tou farto de ver passar autocarros para a serra, vai ser lindo vai   confusao total na serra


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 15:54)

afinal ja la esta as coisas pioraram   durante a noite so irao cair aguaceiros fracos pelo menos no centro


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 16:48)

Ninguém quer acender uma velinha para ajudar a que isto aconteça?


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 16:50)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> Ninguém quer acender uma velinha para ajudar a que isto aconteça?


acontecer ate vai acontecer a nivel de temperatura mas nao iras ter muita precipitaçao para aproveitar isso


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 16:51)

Pode não haver muita precipitação, mas ainda assim vai haver alguma


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2006 às 17:02)

Eu se fosse a ti não confiava muito nessas projecções de precipitação do GFS, antes também olhava muito para elas e reparei que falham imenso. Por exemplo eles dão muita precipitação para a parte da tarde e aqui está a cair muito fraco, praticamente nada.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn064.png


----------



## dj_alex (25 Fev 2006 às 17:19)

Penso que a cota de neve irá descer durante a noite/madrugada!! Precipitação vamos ter alguma...mas não tanto como a que caiu hoje..


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 17:28)

se toda a k cair for neve e so neve ja me dou por satisfeito..nao foi como esta noite nevava bem durante 10min e eu todo contente é desta e tal mas passados 10min la vinha a chuvinha a meter-se no meio da neve


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2006 às 19:47)

Asseguro-vos que a cota de neve desceu durante a tarde. Estava nos 800 metros e desceu para os 600m. A coalhar a partir dos 700m


----------



## ACalado (25 Fev 2006 às 20:10)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Asseguro-vos que a cota de neve desceu durante a tarde. Estava nos 800 metros e desceu para os 600m. A coalhar a partir dos 700m


isso no norte porque no centro a cota de neve e mais elevada


----------



## Minho (25 Fev 2006 às 21:04)

spiritmind disse:
			
		

> isso no norte porque no centro a cota de neve e mais elevada



Sim. Claro    Estou a falar da zona da Peneda-Gerês...


----------



## Santos (25 Fev 2006 às 21:07)

Nova actualização do IM, colocaram Aveiro na rota "branca"
http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:21)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu se fosse a ti não confiava muito nessas projecções de precipitação do GFS, antes também olhava muito para elas e reparei que falham imenso. Por exemplo eles dão muita precipitação para a parte da tarde e aqui está a cair muito fraco, praticamente nada.
> 
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn064.png


Boas a todos

nesta questão é importante realçar que ao longo destes anos a observar os GFS contatei que a previsão que eles dão está atrasada cerca de 6h para a situação real, pelo menos é isso que apreendi!  

Já estou a pensar na Primavera antecipada para a 2ªsemana mas a chuva vai-se fazer sentir com regularidade em Março, demasiada para o meu gosto, oxalá que me engane.  
è necessária por um lado mas prejudica por outro, i.e.  chover acima da média em março


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:21)

Para o pessoal do norte/nordeste que ainda não viu neve, amanha tem uma oportunidade 
A minha previsão é de neve ou no máximo agua-neve acima dos 400 metros subindo á tarde para os 600/700m. Precipitações fracas: 5cm. 
Todos os modelos e sites indicam neve para Chaves e Brangança.
A partir da noite ficará céu limpo e assim se irá manter nos proximos 3 dias.


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:25)

Santos disse:
			
		

> Nova actualização do IM, colocaram Aveiro na rota "branca"
> http://web.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp



Engraçado pq é que não colocaram o destrito do Porto, que eu saiba o destrito do Porto tem áreas com cotas de 1000m


----------



## tozequio (25 Fev 2006 às 21:28)

o próprio Alto de Espinho ainda é distrito do Porto. O viaduto que se encontra a demarcar a fronteira entre o distrito do Porto e Vila Real já se encontra numa zona ligeiramente a descer (no sentido Porto-Vila Real)


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 21:34)

tozequio disse:
			
		

> o próprio Alto de Espinho ainda é distrito do Porto. O viaduto que se encontra a demarcar a fronteira entre o distrito do Porto e Vila Real já se encontra numa zona ligeiramente a descer (no sentido Porto-Vila Real)


Exactamente Tozequio!  

Inclusíve tem lá uma   placa


----------



## BRUNO MATIAS (25 Fev 2006 às 21:36)

aqui por Almada ja deixou de chover desde o meio da tarde mas as nuvens ja modaram de direccao, neste momento ja vem de norte.
alguem ja pode antever como ira ser março, para quando umas trovoadas valente?   ?


----------



## Seringador (25 Fev 2006 às 22:29)

BEM QUEM FOR PARA A MADEIRAÉ QUE NÃO VAI TER UM CARNAVAL SECO  

REPAREM COMO VEM AÍ PRECIPITAÇÃO A SEGUIR, O QUARTO CRESCENTE VAI VIR POR CIMA É MOLHADA ATÉ AO MINGUANTE!  
pARECE QUE O JETSTREAM VAI ANDAR MAIS PARA SUL E NÓS ESTAREMOS NA SUA ROTA   
VAMOS TER UM INÍCIO DE MARÇO A SA    BER A FEVEREIRO E UMA SEGUNDA METADE A SABER A MAIO...   
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500!Wind%20850%20and%20mslp!168!Europe!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006022512!!/

BEM HAJA!


----------



## Senador (25 Fev 2006 às 22:41)

tens o caps-lock bloqueado pá! lol   

Venha daí a chuva k bem precisamos!


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2006 às 01:38)

sim que chova acima da media em Março e Abril igualmente e Maio que não fuja há tradição das trovoadas só assim podíamos respirar mais de alivio em relação à seca.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Fev 2006 às 16:55)

Pelas temperaturas actuais, que dão as EMAs do IM, dúvido que a cota 600 a 800 metros seja uma realidade, um exagero claramente.


----------

